# Reparación de cargador de Laptop, Netbook, Notebook



## N

Hola. Mi nombre es Nahuel, soy de Argentina y acabo de registrarme hoy 

Les presento mi situación:
Una amiga que vino de visitas desde Suecia y trajo su laptop. Un par de meses atras, su fuente de alimentación se rompió y ella compró una genérica pues no encontró la original. Funcionó perfecto por unos meses hasta que la computadora empezó a comportarse muy extraño. Funciona perfectamente cuando la fuente no está conectada, pero apenas es conectada la PC se pone LENTÍSIMA. Basta con desenchufarla para que instantáneamente vuelva a funcionar normalmente. Esto puede repetirse cuantas veces uno quiera. No se trata de un problema de software de administración de energía, pues esto sucede incluso sin iniciar el OS y hasta iniciando con LIVECD's de Linux. Intenté viendo en la BIOS pero sólo encuentro opciones básicas y no hay nada de administración de energía. La batería tampoco está cargando como corresponde.

En fin, conseguí una fuente original del modelo prestada y funciona una maravilla. Esto significa que es la fuente genérica que está fallando. Desafortunadamente no podemos conseguir la fuente HP pues en los talleres oficiales nos dicen que tienen que pedirla no sé donde y que cuesta $500

La PC necesita 18.5V y 3.5A mientras que la fuente da 19V y 6A. Según entiendo, esta variación en la corriente no debería generar problemas. Pasa lo mismo si la fuente es puesta en 18V.

Luego de buscar, buscar y buscar. No encontré nadie con un problema similar. Excepto un sólo caso en el foro de Ubuntu, pero inconcluso. Todos a quienes les consulto dicen que es una falla muy extraña.

¿Qué puedo hacer para sabér QUÉ exactamente está fallando en la fuente? ¿Puede ser que sea la mímima diferencia en el voltaje y la corriente? ¿Puedo agregarle algo a la fuente para hacer pruebas?

Les advierto que mis conocimientos de electrónica son bastante limitados, pero puedo seguir instrucciones claras, jeje. 

Muchas gracias por su tiempo.


----------



## armandolopezmx

no se si puedas conectar la fuente a la computadora  y checar el votaje . para ver si realmente se mantiene. (tienes que habrir la cajita de la fuente) pero cuidado que hay alto voltaje.
suerte.


----------



## zopilote

Los filtros de estas fuentes bienen muy calculadas, solo lo colocan lo que debe aguantar, por lo que debe ser que las tiene dañadas. Solo abrela y si tienes alguien que te las mida para determinar cual reemplazar.


----------



## tiopepe123

Pues si que es rara, 05V no deberia darte ningun problema, el tema de los 6A es como los caballos de un coche, nunca estan de mas.


Mira de conseguir un programa para controlar las tensiones y temperaturas del ordenador, yo utilizo el everest, bajatelo de softonic.com

Y examina las diferencias que hay entre conectarlo y no.

Hay programas de diagnostico de baterias buscalos y repite pruebas.

Una rpeuba sensilla es compar un diodo de SILICIO  que te proporcionara una caida de tension de 0.7V.

Como vives en argentina no se que diodo recomendarte he mira en españa y el tema esta algo complicado, pregunta en la tienda a ver si te pueden ayudar a buscar un diodo que aguante 3A , si no compra 3 diodos tipo 1N4004 y los sueldas en paralelo.

Recuerda que los diodos deben ir polalizados, hay una franja/linea en un lado todos tienen que tener la linea en el mismo extremo.

Ademas si los pones al reves no funcionara, actua como un interruptor , solo deja pasar la corriente de positivo a negativo


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Dices que, con una fuente original funciona bien, entonces la falla está en la fuente genérica ya que cuanado la compraron funcionó bien, revísala, algo no está trabajando bien en la fuente, mira los diodos, el condensador, etc.
Chao.
elaficionado


----------



## eb7ctx

N dijo:
			
		

> Hola. Mi nombre es Nahuel, soy de Argentina y acabo de registrarme hoy
> 
> Les presento mi situación:
> Una amiga que vino de visitas desde Suecia y trajo su laptop. Un par de meses atras, su fuente de alimentación se rompió y ella compró una genérica pues no encontró la original. Funcionó perfecto por unos meses hasta que la computadora empezó a comportarse muy extraño. Funciona perfectamente cuando la fuente no está conectada, pero apenas es conectada la PC se pone LENTÍSIMA. Basta con desenchufarla para que instantáneamente vuelva a funcionar normalmente. Esto puede repetirse cuantas veces uno quiera. No se trata de un problema de software de administración de energía, pues esto sucede incluso sin iniciar el OS y hasta iniciando con LIVECD's de Linux. Intenté viendo en la BIOS pero sólo encuentro opciones básicas y no hay nada de administración de energía. La batería tampoco está cargando como corresponde.
> 
> En fin, conseguí una fuente original del modelo prestada y funciona una maravilla. Esto significa que es la fuente genérica que está fallando. Desafortunadamente no podemos conseguir la fuente HP pues en los talleres oficiales nos dicen que tienen que pedirla no sé donde y que cuesta $500
> 
> La PC necesita 18.5V y 3.5A mientras que la fuente da 19V y 6A. Según entiendo, esta variación en la corriente no debería generar problemas. Pasa lo mismo si la fuente es puesta en 18V.
> 
> Luego de buscar, buscar y buscar. No encontré nadie con un problema similar. Excepto un sólo caso en el foro de Ubuntu, pero inconcluso. Todos a quienes les consulto dicen que es una falla muy extraña.
> 
> ¿Qué puedo hacer para sabér QUÉ exactamente está fallando en la fuente? ¿Puede ser que sea la mímima diferencia en el voltaje y la corriente? ¿Puedo agregarle algo a la fuente para hacer pruebas?
> 
> Les advierto que mis conocimientos de electrónica son bastante limitados, pero puedo seguir instrucciones claras, jeje.
> 
> Muchas gracias por su tiempo.




Lo mas probable es que las especificaciones que te da el fabricante (chino) no se cumplan
como te han dicho chequea la tensión con el ordenador encendido.
Y como veo que la tienes en garantía...pues que te den otra nueva


----------



## electrodan

Medí la tensión y corriente que suministra cuando carga, puede ser que no suministre los tales 6 amperios. Si no sabes hacer lo de arriba preguntá.


----------



## tiopepe123

Teneis razon, esos 6A me escaman, son muchos amperios, compara el tamaño de las fuentes, la generica deberia ser apreciablemente mas grande.

Una hipotesis tonta, la fuente no puede dar la corriente que demanda y baja la tension , el micro lo detecta y pasa en modo consumo reducido, digamos lo que pasa cuando anda con bateria para alargar mas la vida del ordenador... Esto llevaria  a que el micro trabaje menos.

Entra en la bios y mira si hay algo como full performance y le indicas que siempre este activado.
En los protatiles para entrar en la bios suele ser apretando F1 o F2 justo cuando aparecen las primeras letras del ordenador al encenderlo.


----------



## N

Muchas gracias a todos por las respuestas. Realmente son de la calidad que esperaba.

Mi personalidad curiosa y, como diríamos en mi pueblo, "ututa", me llevó a hacer lo siguiente que solucionó parcialmente el problema:
Encontré un capacitor (al que no puedo conocerle la capacidad porque está rallado pero de tamaño era medio grandecito  ) al que le conecté una resistencia de 10k en serie y lo coloqué en el extremo del cable de la fuente. Sorprendetemente, el problema de la lentitud se soluciona pero la batería no carga. Puedo usarla sólo cuando está conectada.

La maldita fuente no puedo abrirla porque tiene unos tornillos extraños que no puedo sacar. Una vez que me las arregle para aflojarlos podré revisarla en el interior. Asumo que se trata de un capacitor quemado dados los resultados de mi experimento. De todas formas, no sé si optaré por reparala pues no quiero lamentar perder una computadora por mi falta de experiencia. ("echando a perder se aprende", según el chavo).

Muchas gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## jo21cu

Hola a todos, tengo el laptop de mi hermano q la bateria no carga, antes de comprar una nueva he testeado los pines del laptop q conectan a la bateria y tengo entendido q los dos mas largos son los que siministran energia a la bateria, en este caso los dos pines me dan 0 V, el resto de pines me da 3'2 V y 3'6 V. Creo que el problema va  aser algun mosfet de la placa base que alimenta la bateria. de todos modos me gustaria que me dierais vuestras opiniones.
Un saludo

jorge

foto del los pines y laptop. Acer 9424


----------



## Nilfred

La batería dura 2 años. Cambiala.


----------



## jo21cu

la cuestion es q los pines q alimentan a la bateria parece q no dan tension, si es asi aunque compre otra bateria no funcionara, eso creo yo. Por eso os pedia consejo


----------



## Fabiandp

Ya checaste que voltaje te da la fuente de alimentación? Creo que debe dar de 15 a 20 volts aproximadamente. Otra cosa que yo haría para probar la batería es meter alimentación directo a los pines durante un tiempo, tal vez 15 o 20 minutos y checar si recibe la carga ara asegurarte si esta defectuosa. Saludos!


----------



## jo21cu

gracias fabian por responer, el problema es q he testeao otros pines de portatiles ( los dos largos y siempre llevan tension) el problema es q no se cual es la tension q alimenta la bateria asi q no sabria q tension meterle....


----------



## Fabiandp

Supongo que los pines a los que te refieres son los que conectan hacia la batería y que salen de la lap, me equivoco?
Lo primero que tienes que hacer es lo que te decía de probar el voltaje que sale del regulador, (el conector que va hacia la laptop). Esto para descartar un problema fuera de la laptop.
Respecto al voltaje de la batería te lo debe indicar la misma batería en una etiqueta, de esa manera tendrás una idea aproximada del voltaje que emplearías para cargarla provisionalmente. Saludos!


----------



## S.W.A.T.

bueno queridos amigos estoy pidiendo un poco de ayuda con la reparacion de un cargador de laptop. ya que no tengo mucha experiencia en la reparacion de cargadores.el problema del cargador es que no me da el voltaje de salida.ya efectue las medidas de la seccion primaria del cargador y los valores de voltaje estan correctos.me gustaria saber que tipo de fuente es.tiene un transformador de 6 terminales,tambien necesito saber que tipo de transformador es y como saber si el transformador esta en buen estado e identificar las terminales. 4 de las terminales estan ubicadas una tras otra y las otras 2 terminales estan separadas del resto,estas 2 ultimas terminales estan marcadas com A y B.desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## gca

Si podes postia una foto que no se entiende casi nada o mejora tu explicacion.

Saludos


----------



## S.W.A.T.

bueno gracias por comentar.ayer intente adjuntar fotos pero nunca las logre subir.pero voy a intentar subirlas otra vez.


----------



## S.W.A.T.

aqui estan las fotos
estas es la unica manera que encontre de subirlas.


----------



## gca

Mira a simple vista parece una fuente smps (switching) , el transformador es un transformador de ferrita , los 4 pin juntos de un lado coforman el primario del transformador y los dos juntos del otro lado (A y B) conforman el secundario.
 Para probar si esta en buen estado tendrias que desmontarlo y probar continuidad entre A - B y luego probar continuidad entre los otros 4 (dos pares) (1-2, 3-4), (2-3,1-4), (1-3 , 2-4), si no hay continuidad ahi tenes un posible problema.
 Otro posible problema puede ser el integrado o el mosfet.

-Fijate si el fusible esta en buen estado.
-Busca el puente de diodos y fijate si tenes tension ahi (en la entrada en alterna y en la salida en continua, proba las dos) para descartar la primera parte.

Saludos
*https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/fuente-smps-switching-mode-power-supply-12vdc-3251/*


----------



## Fortivo

Hola amigo, la foto que comentas que componente es este? ... No se ve muy muy bien que digamos, no tiene numeración ni nada el componente ? No tiene algún triangulo al lado de la numeración ?
Sin mejor resolución de la foto no puedo diferenciar nada, coje la cámara de fotos, ponla en foto de objetos pequeños y saca la foto en la calle, no dentro de la casa y verás que las fotos salen mejor 

Un saludo !


----------



## gca

Ese objeto si no me equivoco es un capacitor poliester.

Saludos


----------



## Fortivo

KiuKIV dijo:


> Ese objeto si no me equivoco es un capacitor poliester.
> 
> Saludos



Si tiene pinta, pero del mismo color existe otro componente que es tipo limitador , por ejemplo: si supera los 250 V se cierra y pega un corto (rompiendo fuse o no) para evitar que se destruya , antes de pegar un corto lo he visto que está entre uno de los polos a tierra, (provoca un salto de diferencial ,antes que averíe ).

Un saludo !


----------



## S.W.A.T.

KiuKIV dijo:


> Mira a simple vista parece una fuente smps (switching) , el transformador es un transformador de ferrita , los 4 pin juntos de un lado conforman el primario del transformador y los dos juntos del otro lado (A y B) conforman el secundario.
> Para probar si esta en buen estado tendrías que desmontarlo y probar continuidad entre A - B y luego probar continuidad entre los otros 4 (dos pares) (1-2, 3-4), (2-3,1-4), (1-3 , 2-4), si no hay continuidad ahí tenes un posible problema.
> Otro posible problema puede ser el integrado o el Mosfet.
> 
> -Fíjate si el fusible esta en buen estado.
> -Busca el puente de diodos y fíjate si tenes tension ahí (en la entrada en alterna y en la salida en continua, proba las dos) para descartar la primera parte.
> 
> Saludos




Bueno, el transformador lo medí en la placa, en las terminales A y B hay continuidad, en las terminales 1 y 2 hay continuidad y en las 3 y 4 hay continuidad.entre las otras posibles combinaciones no hay continuidad no se si me explico bien.en las primeras 4 terminales del transformador o sea el devanado primario llegan 167 voltios directos del puente rectificador estos estan presentes.
en las terminales A y B no hay voltaje.el puente rectificador y el fusible estan en buen estado.



Fortivo dijo:


> Hola amigo, la foto que comentas que componente es este ... no se ve muy muy bien que digamos, no tiene numeración ni nada el componente ?? no tiene algún triangulo al lado de la numeración ??
> sin mejor resolución de la foto no puedo diferenciar nada, coje la cámara de fotos, ponla en foto de objetos pequeños y saca la foto en la calle, no dentro de la casa y veras que las fotos salen mejor
> 
> Un saludo !




Bueno justamente lo que tu dices fue lo que intenté hacer, las fotos las tomé en la calle, pero no las logré sacar mejor, en cuanto al dispositivo no creo que sea un capacitor, éste sirve como de puente entre la sección primaria y la secundaria de la fuente, parece ser un varistor.


----------



## gca

Mira si lo medis puesto en la placa el secundario es posible que te de continuidad por las resistencias y capacitores que estan entre A y B por eso lo ideal seria sacarlo para medir.
 ¿Te fijaste si hay tencion despues del puEnte?

Saludos


----------



## S.W.A.T.

Bueno lo mediré fuera de la placa para mas seguridad.

Pues si te refieres al puente rectificador, si, hay voltaje.


----------



## gca

Ok, entonces el problema está posiblemente en el integrado, en el Mosfet o en el transformador.

Saludos


----------



## S.W.A.T.

Gracias por ponerle atención a mis dudas, ya medí el Mosfet y se encuentra en buen estado, solo me falta comprobar el transformador fuera de la placa, el optoacoplador y el integrado, sabe alguien como funciona ese integrado?


----------



## deuxcoups

Tengo un notebook Dell Inspiron 1150 y el problema es que mi cargador no carga la notebook, probé con otro cargador y funciona pero con el mio no, mido la salida del cargador y me vota los 19,5 Volts

¿Para que sirve el pin del centro?

Saludos
Diego


----------



## warcryn

Buenas ! Veréis, se me quemo el cargador del portátil, despues de mucho tiempo para encontrar uno que me diera 19 V 4.74 A, hoy me llegó el que compré por Ebay ( si, los hay universales en la tienda pero son muy caros ), pues nada mas abrí la caja, la polaridad esta al contrario que en el portátil, en el portátil tengo, el símbolo " + ", luego el " PUNTO " y luego el " - ", pues el cargador es al contrario, primero el menos, luego el punto, y luego el mas, llevo un rato con el encendido y el cargador esta MUY caliente, incluso quema si tienes la mano encima durante unos segundos, y cada poco se apaga el portátil.
La clavija del portátil, es una que soldé yo, ya que la original se había roto, la soldé respetando la polaridad original del portátil, son un par de cables soldados a la placa que salen hacia fuera del portátil a la clavija, la deje por fuera, si suelto los cables y los cambio de posición, seria correcto ?

Acabo de probar a cambiar de posición los cables, pero no enciende así , alguna manera de ponerlo de forma correcta ?

Saludos


----------



## Traviato

Si lo tenías funcionando como dices en el primer post, no deberías haber cambiado la polaridad ya que ahora puedes haber generado un problema mayor. La forma inicial era la correcta.
El motivo de que se caliente tanto, puede ser porque no tenga la potencia suficiente, o por que el portatil le pida demasiado. Podría ser que el sistema de carga de la batería esté defectuoso o la propia batería. 
Prueba a quitarle la batería y conectarlo como estaba antes a ver si funciona y no se calienta.


----------



## warcryn

Traviato dijo:
			
		

> Si lo tenías funcionando como dices en el primer post, no deberías haber cambiado la polaridad ya que ahora puedes haber generado un problema mayor. La forma inicial era la correcta.
> El motivo de que se caliente tanto, puede ser porque no tenga la potencia suficiente, o por que el portatil le pida demasiado. Podría ser que el sistema de carga de la batería esté defectuoso o la propia batería.
> Prueba a quitarle la batería y conectarlo como estaba antes a ver si funciona y no se calienta.



Hola de nuevo traviato!!

Lo volvi a poner como estaba y ahora mismo esta funcionando, a ver si consigo instalar windows antes de que se apague.
La bateria estaba estropeada, con lo que no la tengo puesta.
en tonces, si cambiando los cables de posicion no funciona, la polaridad el cargador es diferente a la del portatil....¿¿ puedo funcionar con el asi sin que se fastidie ???

gracias!!!


----------



## Traviato

Si funciona, la polaridad es la correcta. Te puedes haber equivocado al soldar los cables en el interior del PC. Puedes trabajar con él siempre que aguante el alimentador, lo digo por lo del calor.
Por cierto, qué portatil es que consume tanto. Y hablando de consumos, puedes medir el consumo que tiene. A lo peor, lo de los 4,74 amperios es mentira.


----------



## warcryn

Wenas!!!
Los cables en el interior del portatil los revise ayer y estan bien, ayer lo tube un buen rato encendido y no paso nada salvo que el cargador como digo, quema!! pude comprobar que el portatil se apaga cuando conecto por usb un lector externo...no lo entiendo, ya que el lector tiene su porpia fuente de alimentacion...

Os pongo las especificaciones del portatil y el cargador:

Portatil:






y cargador:





parece estar todo bien menos la polaridad....

¿ como mido el consumo del portatil ??

Bueno, no puse foto, no creo que importe pero, los cables con los que solde la clavija a la placa, son de sonido (rojo y negro ) ¿¿ no deberia importar no?

Por cierto, el cargador a vaces si acerco el oido, hace ruidos raros.....asi como.....el que hacia un modem de antaño cuando se conectaba, pero muy bajo.
saludos


----------



## Traviato

La polaridad es la misma en los dos elementos. El positivo en el centro (agugero del conector) y negativo en el exterior (funda metálica del conector). Lo que pasa es que un dibujo es el espejo del otro pero es la misma polaridad, que, por otra parte, si no es el estandar, es lo universalmente aceptado.

El PC dice que consume 4,74A y lo más que da el cargador, es 4,74A. ¿No te parece demasiado justo? Deberías haber buscado un cargador que fuera capaz de dar un poco más. 

Saludos.


----------



## warcryn

Traviato dijo:
			
		

> La polaridad es la misma en los dos elementos. El positivo en el centro (agugero del conector) y negativo en el exterior (funda metálica del conector). Lo que pasa es que un dibujo es el espejo del otro pero es la misma polaridad, que, por otra parte, si no es el estandar, es lo universalmente aceptado.
> 
> El PC dice que consume 4,74A y lo más que da el cargador, es 4,74A. ¿No te parece demasiado justo? Deberías haber buscado un cargador que fuera capaz de dar un poco más.
> 
> Saludos.



wenas!!!

¿ la polaridad entonces es correcta ?? pensaba que al estar el + y el - puestos de diferente forma no era lo mismo, me quedo mas tranquilo al saber que esta bien.
Lo de los 4.74..lo busque asi porque el original ( el que quemo ) ponia lo mismo, 19V, 4.74A, de todas formas todos los universales que mire daban de maximo 3.5A, y los habia que no pasaban de los 2A, el unico que vi que daba 6A era un universal de los chinos, que tenia un monton de clavijas y tenia para seleccionar el voltaje desde los 12 a los 24 v creo, pero me salia mas caro, claro que alomejor era mejor pero bueno...hoy estube todo el dia con el encendido y sin problemas, eso si, el cargador calentisimo, supongo que por estar dandolo todo verdad ??

saludos


----------



## Traviato

Pues nada, esperemos que dure mucho.


----------



## nuno08

hola amigo swat, pudistes reparar el cargador de laptop????


----------



## S.W.A.T.

desafortunadamente no lo repare. todavia estoy intentando repararlo y de no ser asi voy a tratar de construir uno. disculpame por no haber contestado antes lo que pasa es que estaba sin servicio de internet. saludos


----------



## pdelt3

La verdad que no se si es el lugar correcto para preguntar y si no lo es pido a los moderadores que eliminen el tema.

Tengo una notebook Dell a la que se le rompio un cargador de 19.5v 3.4a    y poseo en mis manos otro cargador pero marca HP y de 18.5v 3.5a.  La pregunta es: ¿Funcionará igual o corro riesgo de que se queme?


Gracias


----------



## Scooter

Seguramente funcionará. 
Algún riesgo siempre corres cuando cambias algo.


Prueba a repararlo, casi siempre son cosas tan tontas como que se estrangula el cable en la salida.
Yo arreglé la mía así, lo mas complicado es abrir la caja que suele estar pegada y hay que cortarla, luego se pone una brida y listo.


----------



## JamasPierdo

Hola, creo que es el foro correcto para plantear mi duda, queria saber como se llaman los contactos metalicos en los que se encastran y conectan las baterias de las notebooks/netbooks, porque varias personas me consultaron porque se le rompieron dichos contactos (que son como unas paletitas de cobre), es decir que se quebraron, queria saber el nombre de ESO para poder conseguir el repuesto y cambiarlo, no estoy seguro de si van soldados al mother o si son parte de la note/netbook. Bueno de cualquier manera muchas gracias.

Saludos.


----------



## Scooter

Supongo que se llama "CONECTOR DE LA BATERÍA"  No vas a encontrar las chapas sueltas.


----------



## venon

Hola que tal a mi se me quemo tambien la fuente era hp de 18.5v  3.5 a

Mi idea era hacer una la idea era hacer con un trafo y un regulador alguno me pueda dar alguna idea? saludos


----------



## Scooter

Un trafo, un regulador y algunas cuantas cosas mas....
Busca en el foro porque de fuentes de alimentación se ha hablado largo y tendido.
Si no quieres llevar una carretilla y estufa piensa en una fuente conmutada.


----------



## pdelt3

Muchas gracias por su ayuda


----------



## Azarias84

que tema tan mas interesante, muchas gracias a todos por sus aportes. Soy ing en electronica, pero debo confesar que en el aspecto tecnico no me eseñaron tan bien como esperaba, verdaderamente uno dentro de estos foros aprende mas que en la escuela.

Antes de ingresar a esta comunidad habia reparado ya varios cargadores de laptops aun que eran problemas sencillos, habia tomado en cuenta que posiblemente en varios casos el transformador estuviera dañado pero no sabia como checarlo.

Quiero compartir con ustedes dos tips que me sirvieron para solucionar el problema que presentaba el cargador de SWAT, lo que hice fue cambiar los dos capacitores electroliticos a la salida de corriente directa, son de 470 microfaradios de 25 volts, ya que con el tiempo dejan de funcionar correctamente por el calentamiento y el consumo de sus propiedades internas. 
Tambien cambie la bobina que se encuentra del lado derecho de la entrada del voltaje de corriente alterna, es la mas pequeña de las 2 que hay.

En fin, saludos y muchas gracias espero compartir como ustedes lo hacen algo de utilidad.

Dios les bendiga


----------



## ebola

Buenos días.

Solicito de su ayuda para componer, un cargador de laptop, el cual debe entregar 18.5 volts.
Pero al conectar el cargador a la fuente eléctrica da un voltaje de 18.5 volts y baja a 10.3 volts y vuelve a subir a 18.5 y baja a 10.3 y así sucesivamente.

No se que sea, si un capacitor, o alguna resistencia.

Gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Dices que va de 18V a 10V. Ésto es cuando está conectada al computador o cuando esta sin carga.
Puedes dar más detalles.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## ebola

Buenas noches "elaficionado" gracias por tu ayuda, el cargador va de 18.5 a 10.3 desde que lo conecto a la pared , de echo el cargador tiene un led el cual baja su luminosidad y aumenta conforme al voltaje de salida decae o aumenta.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Por lo que me dices, entiendo que el cargador no está conectado a nada (o sea sin carga).
Haz desarmado el cargador.
Puedes decirme, qué tipo de cargardor es.
Puedes darme más información.
Sí puedes publica fotos del cargador.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## ebola

adjunto fotos del cargador para lap top


----------



## Ramon-DC

De igual manera que te dice DJ Draco


			
				ebola dijo:
			
		

> Buenos dias.
> 
> Solicito de su ayuda para componer, un cargador de lap top, el cual deBe entregar 18.5 volts.
> Pero al conectar el cargador a la fuente electrica da un voltaje de 18.5 volts y Baja a 10.3 volts y Vuelve a suBir a 18.5 y baja a 10.3 y asi suCesiVamente.
> 
> No se que sea, si un capacitor, o alguna resistencia.
> 
> Gracias por su aYuda.



El transformador de tu cargador ¿no hace algun ruido?
Generalmente en los casos que me ha tocado ver, el transformador hace un pequeño ruidito como si fuera el chillido de un ratón.


----------



## unmonje

ebola dijo:
			
		

> Buenos dias.
> 
> Solicito de su ayuda para componer, un cargador de lap top, el cual deve entregar 18.5 volts.
> Pero al conectar el cargador a la fuente electrica da un voltaje de 18.5 volts y vaja a 10.3 volts y buelve a suvir a 18.5 y baja a 10.3 y asi susesibamente.
> 
> No se que sea, si un capacitor, o alguna resistencia.
> 
> Gracias por su alluda.




Tu cargador es basicamente una fuente switching, es normal que en vaCio ,sin carga ,pase de 19 volt a una tension menor.
Para estar seguro ponle una carga fija de 100 ohms -10 watts.,luego fijate si se estabiliza.
Debo decirte que algunos cargadores de baterias , como los que he diseñado yo...cargan las baterias de manera PULSANTE,(es el mejor metodo para mi)
Los he fabricado de 100ma   y para 500 Amperes...
Este metodo , da tiempo a que la corriente de electrones se estabilice y se pueda hacer una buena lectura de la corriente y de la carga de las celdas.
Dicho En criollo , esto permite que los electrones se acomoden dentro de la celda.


----------



## yeso1979

Azarias84 dijo:


> que tema tan mas interesante, muchas gracias a todos por sus aportes. Soy ing en electronica, pero debo confesar que en el aspecto tecnico no me eseñaron tan bien como esperaba, verdaderamente uno dentro de estos foros aprende mas que en la escuela.
> 
> Antes de ingresar a esta comunidad habia reparado ya varios cargadores de laptops aun que eran problemas sencillos, habia tomado en cuenta que posiblemente en varios casos el transformador estuviera dañado pero no sabia como checarlo.
> 
> Quiero compartir con ustedes dos tips que me sirvieron para solucionar el problema que presentaba el cargador de SWAT, lo que hice fue cambiar los dos capacitores electroliticos a la salida de corriente directa, son de 470 microfaradios de 25 volts, ya que con el tiempo dejan de funcionar correctamente por el calentamiento y el consumo de sus propiedades internas.
> Tambien cambie la bobina que se encuentra del lado derecho de la entrada del voltaje de corriente alterna, es la mas pequeña de las 2 que hay.
> 
> En fin, saludos y muchas gracias espero compartir como ustedes lo hacen algo de utilidad.
> 
> Dios les bendiga



Hola! Yo yengo un cargador Dell para reparar y apenas me estoy iniciando en este tema de las fuentes swichadas, te puedo enviar unas fotos para que me guies con las pruebas?? De entrada te digo que el led no enciende y no hay nada de tensión a la salida. Gracias.


----------



## pandacba

Si bien  son resencilla ten cuidado ya que hay tensiones peligrosas en el interior y casi siempre se dañan los trnsistoes conmutadores, para verificarlos tenes que estar bien ducho con el tema verificación de tansisotes del tipo Bj y/ mosfet


----------



## moises95

Tengo un problema con una fuente de alimentacion de portatil, cada vez que la enchufo da un chispazo el enchufe y no me carga la bateria del portatil, unicamente lo alimenta pero no carga bateria

La luz de la bateria queda parpadeando al enchufar la fuente, en vez de quedar fija que queire decir que esta cargando. 

Alguna vez lo he puesto y no lo ha dado con lo que he consido que cargue la bateria, pero ahora no la carga y da chispazo al enchufar. 

Esto me ocurre en todos los enchufes. ¿Que puede ocurrir?  ¿La fuente esta rota, portatil, o algo electrico de la casa?


----------



## tinchusbest

¿Tú SABES la DIFERENCIA entre CARGADOR y FUENTE?
Ahora que me diste los datos,y como muchos de las personas que arreglan las pc portátiles(en mi pais son de terror,usan los cargadores como si fuese la bateria interna),NO SABEN LA DIFERENCIA ENTRE "cargador y fuente"
El cargador esta preparado para CARGAR una pila,bateria,acumulador,por lo cual la corriente que maneja es mucho menor que la corriente que maneja la cosa a cargar,ya que,sea lenta o rapida la carga,la corriente del cargador siempre es menor.Hay excepciones en las cuales el cargador se le llama rapido y el mismo tiene una corriente igual a la cosa a cargar,y carga en una hora la cosa a cargar,ejemplo:bateria de alarma domiciliaria 7Ah,cargador 7Ah.Ademas en el cargador se indica la corriente por hora(Ah,mAh,etc.)
En el caso del la pc portatil,la fuente realmente es la bateria recargable que llevan dentro.
Entonces,lo que vos tenes es un cargador de baterias,este cargador solo debe usarse para cargar la bateria luego de terminar de usar la pc portatil y NO cuando la estas usando,ya que la misma no es LA FUENTE principal del pc portatil.
Muchas personas en mi pais sacan las baterias y dejan el cargador(por lo cual no solo JODEN la pc,porque la cantidad de corriente que maneja es menor a la necesaria por la pc)como si este cargador fuese el alimentador o fuente a usar,entonces se rompen las pc y las fuente tienen un vida util menor.
Ahora bien,cuando pones el cargador en la pc,el mismo carga las baterias internas de la pc que tienen una autonomia (cada pc es diferente) y la recargan en algunos casos rapidamente,si la carga se hace a la vez que usas el pc,la pc desconecta la bateria y usa al cargador de alimentador o fuente o bateria recargable,este cargador no suele tenes lo wats necesarios para soportar las dos cosas,por lo cual se CALIENTA.
El cargador debe usarse solo para CARGAR.
Tú cargador se calienta por eso,ademas si vos apagases la pc y dejas cargando la misma apagada,veras que no calienta tanto.
Otra cosa que podes mirar es la clase de bateria que tiene,por ejemplo:VOLTAJE,AMPERAJE,WATAJE y todos los datos que puedas obtener,despues de eso calcula en base al cargador el tiempo de carga de la bateria.
Yo soy de los que pienso que la bateria interna de la pc tiene un tiempo de uso,el cual no debe excederse,y despues recargarlas.
otra cosa a saber es cuanto consume tu pc portatil,con este dato y el dato de la bateria te daras cuenta cuanto tiempo podes usarlas,y veras que no es para mucho.
Si la bateria interna que usa tu pc no te alcanza y debes cargarla despues de varias horas de uso,tomando en cuenta el voltaje,yo aconsejo comprar una bateria de coche que tienen de 55Ah en adelante,y conectarla a la pc en lugar de la bateria interna,mientras la bateria interna este fuera la cargas y listo.
Algo que me olvidava,no muchos saben que un cargador debe ser de tension y corriente PULSANTE y no DIRECTA O CONTINUA,ya que las baterias necesitan de esos IMPULSOS para tomar carga,por lo cual la tension y corriente que estas entregan no son MUY CONTINUAS O DIRECTAS,alterando asi el trabajo de la pc.


----------



## arg

Oyes y no has pensado que el problema puede ser la bateria o la Lap Top, por que no pruebas esa fuente con otra lap o viceversa consigue otra fuente y ponlo en tu lap y ahi te daras cuenta.

si es la fuente (adaptador) o tu lap o bateria...


----------



## Scooter

Tiene todos los puntos de que sencillamente tú batería murió...
Sí fuera por incapacidad de la fuente, prueba a ver sí carga con el pc apagado.


----------



## Vitruvio

Batería dañada. Apoyo esa hipótesis.


----------



## Scooter

En el 99,999999999999999999% de los ordenadores portátiles el cargador propiamente dicho está dentro de la batería. "El trasto de fuera" es una fuente de alimentación, normalmente de unos 19V 4A mas o menos. (en mi caso 12V 3A)
Si tu batería, no está bien, puede que consuma mas de la cuenta y por eso se calienta la fuente de alimentación.
Prueba a usar el PC sin batería a ver si la fuente se calienta o no.


----------



## moises95

Scooter dijo:
			
		

> Tiene todos los puntos de que sencillamente tú batería murió...
> Sí fuera por incapacidad de la fuente, prueba a ver sí carga con el pc apagado.



Según veo, se activó una proteccion ante el chispaso, tube un rato apagado el cargador, enchufe de nuevo con la suerte de que no metio otro buen castañazo y empezó a cargar de nuevo.



			
				Scooter dijo:
			
		

> En el 99,999999999999999999% de los ordenadores portátiles el cargador propiamente dicho está dentro de la batería. "El trasto de fuera" es una fuente de alimentación, normalmente de unos 19V 4A mas o menos. (en mi caso 12V 3A)
> Si tu batería, no está bien, puede que consuma mas de la cuenta y por eso se calienta la fuente de alimentación.
> Prueba a usar el PC sin batería a ver si la fuente se calienta o no.



Usando el pc sin bateria la fuente se caleinta poco, si uso el pc y cargo la bateria al mismo tiempo se achicharra la fuente. Y ya me estoy liando con vuestras contestaciones, segun me dijeron arriba eso no es na fuente, es un cargador... y muchas cosas mas.

¿Con cual me quedo?


----------



## tinchusbest

user300 dijo:
			
		

> Según veo, se activó una proteccion ante el chispaso, tube un rato apagado el cargador, enchufe de nuevo con la suerte de que no metio otro buen castañazo y empezó a cargar de nuevo.
> 
> 
> 
> Usando el pc sin bateria la fuente se caleinta poco, si uso el pc y cargo la bateria al mismo tiempo se achicharra la fuente. Y ya me estoy liando con vuestras contestaciones, segun me dijeron arriba eso no es na fuente, es un cargador... y muchas cosas mas.
> 
> ¿Con cual me quedo?


yo creo que no se puede usar el cargador de pc con si fuese la bateria interna,por algo le ponen la bateria y por algo es un cargador.
la pregunta es:¿el cargador sirve de fuente para suplantar la bateria?
¿si la fuente/cargador es una fuente que tiene trafo mas diodo mas capacitor,esta sirve porque no es una corriente tan pura y los componente necesitan la corriente continua lo mas pura posble,imaginate que el trafo mas el diodo mas el capacitor no creo que tenga una continua tan pura?
¿si el cargador esta dentro de la pc,y vos le sacas la bateria para usarla con el cargador,el cargador no sufriria y la pc andaria bien con un trafo mas diodo mas capacitor que no le da una continua muy pura que digamos?


----------



## Vitruvio

Se puede usar sin batería. No hay ningún problema. Es una fuente y es un cargador. Trabajo hace 10 años reparando portátiles.


----------



## Scooter

La "cosa" que está fuera del portátil, ese cacharrito negro que se enchufa a la pared es una fuente de alimentación. El cargador propiamente dicho está dentro de la batería que incluye las celdas que son la batería propiamente dicha y un circuito de control de carga y descarga.


----------



## moises95

Scooter dijo:
			
		

> La "cosa" que está fuera del portátil, ese cacharrito negro que se enchufa a la pared es una fuente de alimentación. El cargador propiamente dicho está dentro de la batería que incluye las celdas que son la batería propiamente dicha y un circuito de control de carga y descarga.



Entonces no hay problema en conectarlo sin bateria ¿no?

Otta pregunta, Tengo un ubuntu que me dice la duracion de la bateria pero cambia mucho;

Primero me dice unas 2 horas y en medio minuto por ejemplo cambia a 1,2 horas, y asin todo el rato, pone la duracion restante que le da la gana, ¿A que se debe eso?

y he visto en portatiles que el windows 7 tambien le dice la duracion de la bateria, que tambien se inventa la duracion. En mi portatil no me dice la duracion en windows 7, unicamente en algunos linux


----------



## Scooter

Claro, de hecho se recomienda no poner la batería si no la vas a usar.
La estimación de la duración de la batería es bastante compleja, lo estima entre otras cosas midiendo el consumo instantáneo que varía constantemente.



PD "asín" lleva acento aunque en castellano se escribe y se dice "así"


----------



## tinchusbest

Vitruvio dijo:
			
		

> Se puede usar sin batería. No hay ningún problema. Es una fuente y es un cargador. Trabajo hace 10 años reparando portátiles.


siendo una fuente,que no se si siempre es del tipo switching,la misma no deberia ser de corriente pulsante para cargar la bateria? y si es de corriente pulsante,aunque tenga el cargador interno y no tenga la bateria puesta,esta corriente pulsante no seria algo perjudicial para la pc esta???


----------



## Scooter

¿Y quien dice que las fuentes sean pulsantes?. Todas las que han pasado por mis manos son de continua como es lógico. Lo que haga el cargador que está dentro de la batería es otra cuestión


----------



## tinchusbest

Scooter dijo:
			
		

> ¿Y quien dice que las fuentes sean pulsantes?. Todas las que han pasado por mis manos son de continua como es lógico. Lo que haga el cargador que está dentro de la batería es otra cuestión


vos usas la fuente que viene con la pc portatil sin tener la bateria interna,por ende la pc toma tension y corriente de la fuente;yo he visto algunos de estos cargadores que son transformadores de chapa,no ferrita,que algunos poseedores de estas pc lo ponian directo para alimentar la pc,ahora bien,a no ser que lleven un capacitor de muchos faradios,la corriente que le llega para alimentar a la pc directa de esta fuente(siempre me enseñaron que para cargar una bateria hay que hacer una corriente continua pulsante),sin la bateria interna,es corriente pulsante y no continua pura como la de las baterias,a estos trafos me referia.
En el caso de las fuente switching,yo he visto fuentes que a la salida llevaban capacitores y no regulador,solo el diodo y el capacitor(una fuente para cargar bateria de celular),por lo cual pienso que a la salida era una corriente pulsante.como te decia,la pregunta es esta:¿si yo colocase este cargador o fuente,con un voltaje acorde a la carga,a una pc portatil,y esta sin la bateria interna,la corriente pulsante que sale de la fuente no seria perjudicial para el funcionamiento de la misma,porque no es continua pura?


----------



## retrofit

tinchusbest dijo:
			
		

> vos usas la fuente que viene con la pc portatil sin tener la bateria interna,por ende la pc toma tension y corriente de la fuente;yo he visto algunos de estos cargadores que son transformadores de chapa,no ferrita,que algunos poseedores de estas pc lo ponian directo para alimentar la pc,ahora bien,a no ser que lleven un capacitor de muchos faradios,la corriente que le llega para alimentar a la pc directa de esta fuente(siempre me enseñaron que para cargar una bateria hay que hacer una corriente continua pulsante),sin la bateria interna,es corriente pulsante y no continua pura como la de las baterias,a estos trafos me referia.
> En el caso de las fuente switching,yo he visto fuentes que a la salida llevaban capacitores y no regulador,solo el diodo y el capacitor(una fuente para cargar bateria de celular),por lo cual pienso que a la salida era una corriente pulsante.como te decia,la pregunta es esta:¿si yo colocase este cargador o fuente,con un voltaje acorde a la carga,a una pc portatil,y esta sin la bateria interna,la corriente pulsante que sale de la fuente no seria perjudicial para el funcionamiento de la misma,porque no es continua pura?



Eso de la "Corriente Pulsante" para cargar baterías, es uno más de los  mitos urbanos que circulan  por ahí.
¿Por qué supones que el alimentador de los Portátiles da una corriente pulsante? el hecho de que sean del tipo "Conmutados" es únicamente porque esta forma de funcionamiento reduce el tamaño, el peso y mejora el rendimiento, pero la tensión de salida es una continua perfectamente regulada y estabilizada.
Al Portátil le da lo mismo que el transformador sea de chapa que de ferrita
Todos los PC Portátiles se alimentan con una fuente de alimentación "normal y corriente" eso sí, respetando las necesidades de estabilidad de la tensión y consumo requeridas.
Dentro del Portátil existen los circuitos necesario para la regulación de carga de la batería, en la mayoría de los casos, se controla por el Sistema Operativo. 
Si no conectas la batería el Portátil funcionará perfectamente.

Saludos


----------



## Scooter

Iden, tripito lo mismo.
Son fuentes de continua.


----------



## moises95

¿Que tipos de electrocidad hay?

Alterna
trifasica
continua
Pulsante

¿Que mas?


----------



## Scooter

Básicamente hay tres grupos:
-Continua
-Alterna
-Ruido

Y luego todas las combinaciones imaginables


----------



## moises95

Scooter dijo:
			
		

> Básicamente hay tres grupos:
> -Continua
> -Alterna
> -Ruido
> 
> Y luego todas las combinaciones imaginables



Ruido??? eso es a pulsos o es correinte que mte muchisimo ruido?


----------



## Scooter

- Continua es eso, constante continuamente
- Alterna se refiere a que alterna su polaridad y forma de una manera cíclica repetitiva, puede tener miles de formas: senoidal, triangular, cuadrada, diente de sierra....
- Ruido es esa señal variable y no repetitiva, lo que viene siendo "estocástica", caótica, no predecible

El resto no dejan de ser combinaciones de estas tres


----------



## moises95

Scooter dijo:
			
		

> - Continua es eso, constante continuamente
> - Alterna se refiere a que alterna su polaridad y forma de una manera cíclica repetitiva, puede tener miles de formas: senoidal, triangular, cuadrada, diente de sierra....
> - Ruido es esa señal variable y no repetitiva, lo que viene siendo "estocástica", caótica, no predecible
> 
> El resto no dejan de ser combinaciones de estas tres



y las demas tienen algun nombre? para que cosas se usan? hay multimetros que la midan?


----------



## Scooter

Si, muchas de ellas tienen nombre, básicamente las que son útiles para algo.
Algunas se pueden medir directamente y otras no, a veces simplemente se aplica un factor de corrección a la medida.


----------



## moises95

Scooter dijo:
			
		

> Si, muchas de ellas tienen nombre, básicamente las que son útiles para algo.
> Algunas se pueden medir directamente y otras no, a veces simplemente se aplica un factor de corrección a la medida.



Y hay circuitos para crearlas? ¿Pueden ser +v, -v y ground? Pero en que aparato podria usar una de ellas?


----------



## Scooter

Si, si, depende.
En general si no sabes si existe algo es porque no te hace falta usarlo, conforme uno aprende va conociendo mas cosas.


----------



## moises95

Scooter dijo:
			
		

> Si, si, depende.
> En general si no sabes si existe algo es porque no te hace falta usarlo, conforme uno aprende va conociendo mas cosas.



Pero quiero saber los nombres, ¿Cuales son? o donde los miro


----------



## Scooter

Ni idea, en la "güiquipedia" por ejemplo.


----------



## moises95

Scooter dijo:
			
		

> Ni idea, en la "güiquipedia" por ejemplo.



Hay montones

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Corriente


----------



## tinchusbest

EB4GBF dijo:
			
		

> Eso de la "Corriente Pulsante" para cargar baterías, es uno más de los  mitos urbanos que circulan  por ahí.
> ¿Por qué supones que el alimentador de los Portátiles da una corriente pulsante? el hecho de que sean del tipo "Conmutados" es únicamente porque esta forma de funcionamiento reduce el tamaño, el peso y mejora el rendimiento, pero la tensión de salida es una continua perfectamente regulada y estabilizada.
> Al Portátil le da lo mismo que el transformador sea de chapa que de ferrita
> Todos los PC Portátiles se alimentan con una fuente de alimentación "normal y corriente" eso sí, respetando las necesidades de estabilidad de la tensión y consumo requeridas.
> Dentro del Portátil existen los circuitos necesario para la regulación de carga de la batería, en la mayoría de los casos, se controla por el Sistema Operativo.
> Si no conectas la batería el Portátil funcionará perfectamente.
> 
> Saludos


a ver si me explico,el cargador de celu que revise,a la salida del trafo,tenia solamente UN DIODO Y UN CAPACITOR de baja capacidad,si con estas dos cosas conseguir CORRIENTE CONTINUA PURA como de las baterias sos mago,a eso me refiero,por ende,la corriente que produce a la salida tiene que ser pulsante pero con la magnitud que le da el rizo,a no ser que hayas calculado el rizo al 0% siempre es una corriente pulsante y no corriente continua pura
la diferencia de conmutada y otras si lo entiendo,pero como te decis,cualquiera de las formas de hacer una fuente puede hacerla pulsante


----------



## retrofit

tinchusbest dijo:
			
		

> a ver si me explico,el cargador de celu que revise,a la salida del trafo,tenia solamente UN DIODO Y UN CAPACITOR de baja capacidad,si con estas dos cosas conseguir CORRIENTE CONTINUA PURA como de las baterias sos mago,a eso me refiero,por ende,la corriente que produce a la salida tiene que ser pulsante pero con la magnitud que le da el rizo,a no ser que hayas calculado el rizo al 0% siempre es una corriente pulsante y no corriente continua pura
> la diferencia de conmutada y otras si lo entiendo,pero como te decis,cualquiera de las formas de hacer una fuente puede hacerla pulsante



¿Estás seguro? pon un osciloscopio a la salida y verás la forma de  onda, luego me lo cuentas.
En cualquier caso estás hablando de un CARGADOR y para cargar una batería no se necesitán muchos requerimientos de estabilidad de tensión y rizado.
Pero, como te comento, mira con un oscilocopo la forma de onda y luego comentas sobre esos supuestos pulsos su  amplitud y su anchura. 
Otro tema, hacer un alimentador tipo PC Portátil para un Móvil (Celular) encarecería mucho el Móvil.
Un cargador de pared para cualquier  Móvil puede costar unos 10€ ó 12€ y uno de Coche unos 6€
¿Que alimentador/cargador para PC Potátil  puedes comprar por esos precios?


----------



## tinchusbest

EB4GBF dijo:
			
		

> ¿Estás seguro? pon un osciloscopio a la salida y verás la forma de  onda, luego me lo cuentas.
> En cualquier caso estás hablando de un CARGADOR y para cargar una batería no se necesitán muchos requerimientos de estabilidad de tensión y rizado.
> Pero, como te comento, mira con un oscilocopo la forma de onda y luego comentas sobre esos supuestos pulsos su  amplitud y su anchura.
> Otro tema, hacer un alimentador tipo PC Portátil para un Móvil (Celular) encarecería mucho el Móvil.
> Un cargador de pared para cualquier  Móvil puede costar unos 10€ ó 12€ y uno de Coche unos 6€
> ¿Que alimentador/cargador para PC Potátil  puedes comprar por esos precios?



me pones en un aprieto,no tengo osciloscopio,en mi pais salen caro y mi situacion economica no me lo permite
tenes razon que no se necesitan muchos requerimientos de estabilidad y tension para un cargador,pero ese mismo cargador lo usas en la pc para alimentarla,esto no seria dañoso para la misma,me refiero al no tener la bateria interna....
o sea,un cargador de baterias de una pc(sea comun o switching) conectado en la pc y esta sin la bateria,no le haria mal debido a que no es una fuente de corriente continua pura como es la bateria.


----------



## retrofit

tinchusbest dijo:
			
		

> me pones en un aprieto,no tengo osciloscopio,en mi pais salen caro y mi situacion economica no me lo permite
> tenes razon que no se necesitan muchos requerimientos de estabilidad y tension para un cargador,pero ese mismo cargador lo usas en la pc para alimentarla,esto no seria dañoso para la misma,me refiero al no tener la bateria interna....
> o sea,un cargador de baterias de una pc(sea comun o switching) conectado en la pc y esta sin la bateria,no le haria mal debido a que no es una fuente de corriente continua pura como es la bateria.



Bueno, primero una cuestión. Cómo se ha comentado en Post anteriores, el tama de los PC´s Portátiles es una cuestión aparte, los PCs, potátiles utilizan una FUENTE DE ALIMENTACIÖN en toda regla, tienen que asegurar que el PC Portátil funcionen con o sin batería y al mismo tiempo que cargan batería el PC pueda estar funcionando.
Si el PC portátil se le agota la batería, al ponerle la Fuente de alimentación empiezan a funcionar, no hay que esperar a que cargue la batería.
En los teléfonos Móviles, el criterio es distinto, si se agota la batería el teléfono dejará de funionar, al ponerle el cargador habrá que esperar un rato para poder hacer llamadas esto es debido a que el cargador está diseñado para cargar la batería no para que el teléfono funcione.
Si a un teléfono Móvil, que esté conectado a su cargador, le quitamos la batería, dejará de funcionar, ya que el cargador no tendrá la suficiente potencia para alimentar al Móvil.
Ante esto podríamos pensar 
¿Y si me hago una Fuente de alimentación lo suficientemente potente para alimentar al Móvil?...¿Podría funcionar sin batería lo mismo que un PC Portátil?
Por lo que yo he podído comprobar en varias marcas y modelos de Móviles la respuesta es NO,
ya que por alguna, razón inesplicable para mí, los Móviles detectan con mucho "celo" el tema de la carga de batería, sobre todo los Nokia, por lo que he podído ver, la circuitería interna conecta y deconecta el cargador y en función de su comportamiento acepta o rechaza el cargdor.
Si alguien conoce mejor este tema sería de agradecer un a explicación.

Saludos


----------



## arturobriones

Hola a todos colegas. Les comento que soy nuevo en esto de la reparación de cargadores de laptops, parece sencillo pero prefiero aprender de ustedes antes que errarle más. Les comento, que tengo un cargador de 19v 3.42A a 65W de salida, pero solo me está dando 15v. ¿Alguien podría orientarme por donde empezar?? 

Desde ya gracias anticipadas!!!


----------



## oscartec

Hola S.W.A.T desgraciadamente para reparar fuentes switching necesitas instrumental como por ejemplo un osciloscopio para poder ver la forma de onda que va al Gate del transistor mosfet,recien entonces podras definir si el C.I esta bien o no;si te fijas en la hoja de datos del C.I tienes un esquematico que salvo pequeñas diferencias es como tu fuente,revisa la resistencia de bajo valor que esta al lado del transistor(normalmente esta dentro de 0.12 a 0.22 ohmios).Espero que te sirva esta respuesta.


----------



## pandacba

arturobriones dijo:


> Hola a todos colegas. Les comento que soy nuevo en esto de la reparación de cargadores de laptops, parece sencillo pero prefiero aprender de ustedes antes que errarle más. Les comento, que tengo un cargador de 19v 3.42A a 65W de salida, pero solo me está dando 15v. ¿Alguien podría orientarme por donde empezar??
> 
> Desde ya gracias anticipadas!!!



Si te ta 15V de salida puede que el capacitor de filtro se este secando y por lo tanto no logra una integración adecuada de los pulsos del rectificador, proba cambiarlo por otro similar, pero que sea nuevo y de buena calidad


----------



## arturobriones

pandacba dijo:


> Si te ta 15V de salida puede que el capacitor de filtro se este secando y por lo tanto no logra una integración adecuada de los pulsos del rectificador, proba cambiarlo por otro similar, pero que sea nuevo y de buena calidad



Gracias por el consejo. Lo intentaré y te comento como me fue. Saludos!!


----------



## tr1st4n

Hola que tal amigos tengo una duda espero me puedan ayudar, mi computadora tiene el cable suelto de corriente el que va conectado de la laptop al trandormador lo desarme y lo solde pero el voltaje se cae, al conectarlo a la corriente electrica enciende el led pero despues de unos segundos se va apagando el led y si le conecto el multimetro me da 18V y va reduciendo hasta 0.

Alguien me podria orientar que pasa, ahorita espero tomarle una foto y subirla


----------



## tr1st4n

Hola que tal pues resulta ser que lo desarme completamente y tenia una pista cortada, se la solde con mucha batalla con un cablecito pero aun asi se sigue callendo el voltaje, revise los capacitores y esta bien, nose que mas pueda ser no le veo flameado por ninguna mas que en el positivo donde ya repare la pista que estaba mal.

Si alguien me podria ayudar seria de mucha ayuda, Gracias de antemano!


----------



## laixix

Hola a todos primeramente muchas gracias por su ayuda , la cuestion es que quiero hacer un cargador para mi laptop las especificaciones son las siguientes 

entrada 100-220 v , 2.4 A, 50-60 hz 
salida 19 v , 4.74 A 

usualmente lo que se hace es una fuente utilizando un tranformador pero como todos sabemos a un mayor voltaje especifico de salida mayor sera el tamaño de el transformador por lo cual implica mas espacio y menos movilidad , entonces he investigado algunas cuestiones la cual existe la forma de tranformar un voltaje de entrada de 100-220 v con varios tipos de circuitos ya sean inductivos o capacitivos tambien hay fuentes conmutadas pero no tengo experiencia sobre ello entonces necesito que me den algunas recomendaciones o ayuda sobre esto


----------



## seaarg

Hacer algo sin transformador no va a ser posible (o si, pero para nada recomendable). Por un lado no estarias aislado de la linea de red, tocar el metal del usb por ejemplo podria ser mortal. Por otro lado, aislaciones capacitivas, etc, tengo entendido que son para pocos miliamperes (ni cerca de 4.74A).

Fuente conmutada seria tu solucion. Busca en el foro que hay unas cuantas con muchas explicaciones. Incluso CREO que hay una de Juan Romero Alvarado que era para notebook.


----------



## laixix

hola saarg pues la verdad he estado investigando acerca de eso y como tu dices tienes la total acertacion acerca de no proteger la linea de carga y con respecto a la corriente , pero de alguna manera hay formas en la cual puedes evitar que en una sobrecarga evites quemar el aparato ...

con respecto a las fuentes conmutadas no tengo mucha experiencia con respecto a eso , lei lo de juan romero pero no tiene muchas especificaciones con respecto a ello


----------



## pupupa

tengo el mismo problema que tú, solamente que me manda voltaje inestable... 19V... 18.5.. 20...19.5... no se mantiene el voltaje, serán los capacitores también el problema?

Espero me ayuden. gracias


----------



## JESUS MBG

Como os ha dicho pandacba lo mas seguro es que sea del condensador de filtro,
si no sabes cual es envia una foto y te lo indicare, yo he reparado muchos
alimentadores de portatiles y precisamente esta semana arregle dos exactamente
iguales al que os referis pero no le hice foto, si no os la hubiera enviado. Saludos.



Perdona S.W.A.T. porque estaba en la pagina 2 y no me habia dado cuenta
que enviaste fotos, en cuanto las prepare te las envio con las indicaciones
correspondientes.


----------



## JESUS MBG

Aqui estan las fotos, el condensador creo que es, el indicado con
un punto rosa (es que no se ve muy bien y no te lo puedo asegurar).
Y en la otra imagen, un MOV es una resistencia variable con la tension
y en concreto estos de METAL-OXIDO son muy rapidos a la hora de
evitar picos de tension transitorios.



Siempre se debe repasar el cable de salida y el conector tambien.


----------



## DavidMJ

Hola amigos, veran tengo un cargador de un portatil que se quemo un dia de tormenta, lo abri y tiene un varistor totalmente quemado, lo reemplace por uno nuevo pero el cargador sigue sin dar señal, el resto de componentes parecen estar perfectos, inclusoo la parte SMD. Alguna solucion para esto? la corriente no llega ni a cargar el condensador electrolitico grande de la imagen.

Salu2


----------



## Daniel.more

si no llega el voltage al condensador entonces verifica el fusible que se ve en la foto de tipo cuadrado (color rojo que parece condensador),o la bobina de paso puede estar abierta es verificala con tester en continuidad,mide antes y despues del puente para ver si esta abierto...


----------



## DavidMJ

Muchas gracias amigo, seguramente es por culpa del fusible que parece un condensador, lo remplazare haber si funciona. la bobina esta en perfecto estado.
Salu2


----------



## Scooter

A ver si tienes suerte, aunque puede haber mas cosas mal.


----------



## DavidMJ

Gracias Scooter, Bueno la verdad progrese algo, ya me carga el condensador electrolitico grande pero sigue sin dar voltage en la salida, las bobinas las comprobe todas y estan perfectas. y no aprece que haya mas componentes quemados, vi uno que me llamo la atencion


----------



## DavidMJ

Hola de nuevo, veran he estado midiendo por donde hay y no corriente y me he dado cuenta de una cosa, esta bobina: el 3 y el 5 son patas de la misma bobina, asi mismo para con la 1/2 y 4/6, las comprobe y hay continuidad en todas, pero aqui viene el problema, el grupo 35/ y 4/6 reciben unos aprox 130V Dc pero el grupo 1/2 no emite ninguna carga! supuestamente la deberia transformar y emitir unos 19V Dc pero no, no produce nada, y sinembargo no esta rota la bobina. alguna idea de que puede ser? Otra cosa, medi la corriente entre los polos de salida y el condensador  mas grande que hay ( veanse las fotos de arriva) y me da que hay en un lado 15V y en otro 13 DC pero si mido los polos entre si no dan voltage, esto es rarisimo

Salu2


----------



## Daniel.more

hola David,no es rraro que entre los bornes de salida no tengas tencion si la fuente esta estropeada y sin embargo si te de con el filtro grande que dices puesto que este pertenece a otro circuito (al primario) y en el primario si tienes tencion
no puedes mezclar circuitos al medir....en los dos polos de ese condensador tienes que tener en dc la tencion de red por raiz cuadrada de dos mas o menos,si tienes eso,dependera de los equipos que tengas la forma de enfrentar la averia..para empezar seria bueno contar con un variac,aunque sea electronico,para evitar averiar la fuente mas de lo que esta al repararla,


----------



## DavidMJ

Daniel.more dijo:
			
		

> en los dos polos de ese condensador tienes que tener en dc la tencion de red por raiz cuadrada de dos mas o menos


Amigo eso no lo entendi, tension de red, 220V*raiz cuadrada d 2? osea tendria que tener en el condensador 311V Dc? Respecto a mis equipos electronicos solo tengo un polimetro.
Muchas gracias por tu ayuda Dani
Salu2


----------



## Daniel.more

toda fuente conmutada el primer paso es rectificar a continua la tencion de alterna que le entra,y ese condensador es el que va despues del puente rectificador entre positivo y negativo....y sobre tu duda, para saber cuanta tencion queda de continua despues de rectificar una tencion de alterna es lo que hablemos ( Vac x raiz de 2) menos la caida de tencion de los diodos pero al ser poco lo puedes despreciar y quedarte solo con lo de dentro del parentesis.saludos.

otra cosa,te recomendaria que te montes un variac electronico,es una herramienta imprescindible sobre todo para reparar fuentes conmutadas..hay infinidad de circuitos en la red...


----------



## alecmander

aveces no arranca porque un integrado no tiene la tensión contra la que compara en el valor adecuado, lo que tienes que hacer es cambiar el capacitor electrolitico que se encuentra cerca del integrado tipico para las switching, el de conmutacion.
Saludos


----------



## DavidMJ

y para que necesito saber la tension continua que queda despues d erectificar la alterna? la raiz de 2 es 1.41X la corriente Ac de entrada=> 220x1.41=311.12V Dc  Amigo y como me ayuda esto a arreglar el 2º circuito que no tiene tension?

dilculpa por mi poca cultura sobre la electronica 

alecmander pero el circuito vino con esas piezas de fabrica, y funcionaba perfectamente hasta que se quemo por una subida de tension en un dia de tormenta.

Salu2 y gracias a todos por ayudarme


----------



## alecmander

Primero verifica que el rectificador no este quemado por eso te dicen que mida los 311 a la salida del puente.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Amigo, para encarar una reparacion sobre fuentes conmutadas, antes que nada debemos conocer su funcionamiento.
Te recomiendo leer informacion al respecto, pero puedo anticiparte algunos datos.
Basicamente una fuente switch (conmutada), consta de un circuito primario en el que se aloja el sistema rectificador y filtro para acondicionar la tension de RED, ademas posee otro sistema llamado conmutador el cual alimenta el transformador, luego tenemos el circuito secundario en el cual se extrae rectificando/filtrando la tension que necesitamos para alimentar una carga, ademas a todo esto existe el sistema regulador (indispensable), pues sino estariamos hablando de una fuente lineal mas. Este se encarga de lograr una tension constante en la salida independientemente del consumo de la carga. Esto se logra tomando una muesta de la tension de salida (realimentacion )comparandola con otra tension de referencia, a partir de ello se genera una tension conocida como "tension de error", que luego es aplicada al sistema conmutador en el circuito primario para obtener la regulacion.  Como sistema de proteccion, suelen incorporar segun modelo protecciones contra excesos de corriente.
Segun comentas tienes tensiones en el primario, pero sin actividad en el secundario, pues bien obviamente que el sistema primario no esta funcionando.
Debes tener cuidado donde tomas lecturas con el multimetro sobre todo en el primario del transformador, pues en funcionamiento existen valores picos de 700V o mas pudiendo dañar el intrumento.


----------



## DavidMJ

Muchas gracias por la informacion, medire la salida del puente rectificador haber si me entrega esos 311V y despues os comento.
Salu2


----------



## DavidMJ

Amgios, ayer por un instante me crei el inutilmental mas grande del mundo XD me da hasta verguenza decir porque no funcionaba el circuito, veran, tras comprobar la tension continua posterior al puente de diodos no daba exacto, daba algunos V menos que la ecuacion, pero me puse a revisar el circuito y mirando als pistas me di cuenta que el + que sale del puente de diodos no continuaba, era una pista de cobre  de 0.5 mm de largo y ahi terminaba, entonces me di cuenta que  una de las chapas que van atornilladas a los tiristores para su refrigeracion tambien servia como puente entre el + de los diodos y el condensador XDDD que desastre! jajaja, Bueno pero lo mejor es que ahora funciona perfectamente.
Gracias po ayudarme, ahora ya se mas sobre fuentes conmutadas.
Salu2


----------



## alecmander

Que bien compañero!! enhorabuena!! Te felicito, por mas que haya sido una tontería sirvió para que aprendas algo sobre fuentes conmutadas!!
Saludos


----------



## DavidMJ

Gracias amigo   y gracias a Roberto y a Daniel, si necesitais algo de  mi algun dia no dudeis en pedirmelo.

Salu2 desde españa


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

A sus ordenes Colega.


----------



## tr1st4n

Hola que tal amigos nose si este post este bien aqui pero lo considre parte del Hardware del mi laptop, el problema con el cargador de mi laptop sony es que de la nada al momento de conectarlo al dia siguiente de un uso normal note que el foco de prendido de mi cargador no encendia y al acercarme a el me di cuenta de que hacia un ruido como de grillo, me decidi a desarmarlo, le cambie el capacitor pensando de que podria ser eso ya que lo vi un poco como golpeado. 

Aqui estan unas fotos de el ya desarmado no le veo nada extraño...










y aqui un video mostrando el sonido de grillo que hace al conectarlo a la corriente electrica.



		HTML:
	

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XY-kfldRt5o


necesito un poco de ayuda... gracias de antemano


----------



## tr1st4n

Hoy revise la entrada de la corriente AC y si llega bien pero a la salida para llegar a la laptop no sale nada de voltaje, encerio nadie sabe que puede ser?


----------



## SKYFALL

Revisa muy bien la fuente del cargador es una fuente conmutada es probable que algun componente haya perdido su valor o se encuentre en corto pues ese es un tipo de sintoma recurrente en ese tipo de fuentes,

saludos!


----------



## tr1st4n

Gracias por el comentario le desolde las puntas que van ala laptop y se le quito el ruido de grillo, medi el voltaje donde van las puntas y me dio los 19V que debe de tener asi que el cable tiene corto, pero al volver a conectarlo a la corriente AC ya no me dio voltaje  y no enciende el led del cargador y todo esto sin aver puesto la punta con corto! :S


----------



## tr1st4n

Muchas gracias por la ayuda!, al  final encontre la falla fue la bobina que esta a un lado de donde se conecta la corriente electrica que estaba microscopicamente delpegada no hacia bien el contacto, al volver a soldar y arreglar el corto del cable solucionado ya da al final de la punto 19.5V del cargador de la latop!


----------



## SKYFALL

Ok me da gusto que lo hayas podido reparar,

saludos.


----------



## slipkadicto

Bueno el problema es simple, quiero un cargador universal para mi portatil y he visto que hay uno muy barato en una tienda de mi barrio, pero es autorregulable desde 15 hasta 20V, (tiene 90W) y el original de mi portatil tiene 60W y 18,5V. 

Mi pregunta es simple, es esto fiable?... tengo acceso a uno de estos cargadores autoregulables roto, le he pelado el cable y he observado que tiene 1 cable central y 2 mallas, osea 3 contactos, por curiosidad como funciona? como regula el voltaje? lo estima?

Y otra pregunta mas... para no abrir otro hilo, que pasa si le meto a mi portatil 19V? por 0,5V pasa algo? por que tambien tengo acceso a otro cargador de otro portatil pero tiene esa diferencia, y en el caso de no poderse, puedo hacer algo? poner una resistencia o algo por el estilo a lo largo del cable


----------



## DOSMETROS

Por 0,5 Vdc no pasa nada , además seguramente caigan mientras carga la batería.

Saludos !


----------



## slipkadicto

Ahh vale me quedo mas tranquilo, pero aun asi como autorregula una fuente su voltaje? por curiosidad


----------



## Nilfred

En realidad, sencillamente *NO regula*, trabaja a lazo abierto: Se ahorran 1 opto y toda la circuitería de regulación.
15 V a 20 V = 17.5 V ±15%


----------



## slipkadicto

Pero entonces... la energia resultante no es de buena calidad no? para que es el tercer terminal? por que el cable tiene 2 mallas y 1 positivo, pero en el conector de la punta (el que va al portatil) solo tiene 2 terminales positivo y negativo.

He conseguido uno para probarlo, concretamente este http://www.servovendi.com/informati...sal-para-notebook-ordenador-portatil-90w.html

Con el voltimetro medi, y daba 15V, lo conecte al portatil, cargó correctamente, y a los 5 segundos lo desconecté y volvi a medir y me daba 19V, que explicacion hay para eso? si fuese lazo abierto deberia haberme medido 17.5 todo el rato no?


----------



## stupendows

unmonje dijo:
			
		

> Tu cargador es basicamente una fuente switching, es normal que en vaCio ,sin carga ,pase de 19 volt a una tension menor.
> Para estar seguro ponle una carga fija de 100 ohms -10 watts.,luego fijate si se estabiliza.
> Debo decirte que algunos cargadores de baterias , como los que he diseñado yo...cargan las baterias de manera PULSANTE,(es el mejor metodo para mi)
> Los he fabricado de 100ma   y para 500 Amperes...
> Este metodo , da tiempo a que la corriente de electrones se estabilice y se pueda hacer una buena lectura de la corriente y de la carga de las celdas.
> Dicho En criollo , esto permite que los electrones se acomoden dentro de la celda.



no comprend mucho del tema, pero megustaria que mostraran paso a paso l aforma de identificar un componente dañado dentro de un cargador de voltaje para portatil , sea hp, acer, toshiba o cualcuiera sea. repito cuando es caida de voltaje.gracias


----------



## unmonje

stupendows dijo:
			
		

> no comprend mucho del tema, pero megustaria que mostraran paso a paso l aforma de identificar un componente dañado dentro de un cargador de voltaje para portatil , sea hp, acer, toshiba o cualcuiera sea. repito cuando es caida de voltaje.gracias


Reparar y/o encontrar un componente defectuoso en una fuente  switching no es para noveles,es mas, es una de las tareas más dificiles de encarar, dentro de los aparatos electrònicos hoy mas habituales.Se necesita bastante conocimiento y pràctica, que exeden el objeto de este foro amigo.. Incluso lo que pides no es atinado,en todo caso, toma un curso, ò inicia un estudio.Luego de un par de años mìnimo, podras encarar algo semejante entiendo. No sea cosa que te electrocutes, ya que esas fuentes compactas son peligrosas. Mandalo a un service si puedes pagarlo, que ...para eso estamos, Saludos ( No hago services a terceros ) 
El propòsito de este foro en general ,es aclarar dudas ò dar informaciòn puntual para personas que ya conocen los rudimentos y los conceptos basicos  de la electrònica y/o  comprenden su funcionamiento basico al menos.De esa manera se puede responder en una veintena de lineas.Para mas, ir a los libros que para eso estan !!!jajaja

De paso , lee el cartel amarillo abajo de esta nota y piensa al respecto !!!


----------



## maezca

unmonje dijo:
			
		

> De paso , lee el cartel amarillo abajo de esta nota y piensa al respecto !!!



jajaj que buena frase..


----------



## unmonje

maezca dijo:
			
		

> jajaj que buena frase..



Cuando digo, lejos, me refiero a intelectualmente lejos, obvio.


----------



## SKYFALL

unmonje dijo:
			
		

> Cuando digo, lejos, me refiero a intelectualmente lejos, obvio.



Que quieres decir con intelectualmente lejos exactamente?


----------



## unmonje

Ferchito dijo:
			
		

> Que quieres decir con intelectualmente lejos exactamente?



Bueno, ya que preguntas,trataré de responderte la humorada. Como suele ser típico en este tipo de frases,se trata de establecer un paralelismo entre situaciones concretamente disimiles.
En particular, esta frase,al pié de mis tópicos, invoca a un paralelismo entre la naturaleza a menudo compleja de las máquinas en general y la naturaleza aparentemente simple de las demas ,cuando uno no las ha tratado con frecuencia.
Yendo a su solicitud, y la distancia intelectual a la que yo hiciera referencia, se debe a lo manifestado por un usuario, reconociendo su incompetencia en cuestiones de electrónica , que motivó mi respuesta asociada.En particular respecto de la reparación de cargadores de  baterias de tecnología de conmutación.
Y la frase aludida por mi tratando, de inducirlo a leer y reflecciónar  con humor, pretende hacer pié en la naturaleza intelectual de su deficiencia actual para encarar la reparación del artefacto a l que el aspiraba.Espero esto le resulte de suficiente respuesta,tambien apelo a su esstatura intelectual a esto, para satisfacer sus interrogantes...
Si este no fuera el caso,le resumo el concepto retendia decirle que , cuando uno esta lejos intelectualmente para resolver un proyecto, suele pasar que ,en su inocencia, el mismo le paresca fácil.Semejante a lo que le suele sucederle a algunas personas ,cuando alternan trato con mujeres.
Un saludo.



Yo tambien soy un aprendiz, pero de otras instancias


----------



## leny

cuancdo esta intermitente  puede ser el transformadorcito revisalo aveces la fuente lo golpean o se caen al piso y se desueldan las patitas del transformador de la parte del primario revisalo bien 
cualquier cosa me avisas soy de peru


----------



## DavidMJ

Amigo, yo hace poco tube una experiencia parecida, solo que el cargador de mi portatil se quemo una noche de tormenta, le cambie el termistor y los fusibles y seguia sin dar voltage en el secundario, comprobe las bobinas y todo estaba bien pero seguia sin funcionar, despues me fije que al desmontarlo habia quitado una chapa de refrigeracion de un transistor, y me di cuenta que esa chapita abria el circuito XD, la solde y ahora va perfectamente, fijate en esos pequeños detalles que alomejor  a ti te pasa algo parecido 

Salu2


----------



## luismadriz3

tr1st4n dijo:
			
		

> Gracias por el comentario le desolde las puntas que van ala laptop y se le quito el ruido de grillo, medi el voltaje donde van las puntas y me dio los 19V que debe de tener asi que el cable tiene corto, pero al volver a conectarlo a la corriente AC ya no me dio voltaje  y no enciende el led del cargador y todo esto sin aver puesto la punta con corto! :S



Hola,  les doy gracias por publicar tus dudas ya que de alguna manera se relaciono con la mia, efectivamente hice lo mismo que tu y funciono la reparacion, mi cargador tenia el mismo ruido como grillo y cuando desolde el cable que conecta a la laptop funciono, al medir continuidad del cable este tenia corto.


----------



## millonsito

Yo tengo el mismo problema mi cargador de lap de  19v tiene  una  caida   de  voltaje y  osila  entre los  10 y  15 volts alguien podria  ayudarme con el problema


----------



## unmonje

millonsito dijo:
			
		

> Yo tengo el mismo problema mi cargador de lap de  19v tiene  una  caida   de  voltaje y  osila  entre los  10 y  15 volts alguien podria  ayudarme con el problema




Lee los topicos y te enteras
Saludos


----------



## theghostmen

Hola gente, me dieron para reparar un transformador de notebook, ya que es mejor repararlo que comprar uno nuevo que sale alrededor de 100us$.. Bueno, les cuento lo que me dijeron, estaban usando la notebook con el cargador enchufado, no vieron que el perro estaba jugueteando con el cable y lo termino mordisqueando todo... hasta que se les apago la notebook. yo ya agarre y corte las partes mordidas (Eran 2 pedazos nada mas), medi haber si la fuente entregaba los 19v y si los entrega, pero al empalmarlo todo, probe con el voltimetro en la ficha y no tienen corriente... el cargador si tiene, ya medi haber si habia continuidad en el cable que va a la ficha y el filamento exterior me da continuidad con la parte de afuera de la ficha, y el filamento interior del cable no me da continuidad con la parte interna de la ficha.. no se si me explique bien... es raro que no funcione ya que venia funcionando hasta que mordieron el cable.. me dijeron que podia llegar a estar cagado el capacitor que tiene el cable antes de llegar a la ficha.. podra ser eso? que pasaria si le anulo ese capacitor??? porque lo que puedo hacer es comprar una ficha nueva y a la mierda el capacitor ^^

Gracias


----------



## eLBARDOS

Buenas ! Para empezar no haces menciòn de la marca y modelo del la notebook. Hay bastantes laptos que en su cargador tienen 3 cables no dos; VCC, GND, Y V-sense. Por lo que mencionas te hace falta ese voltaje para que encienda la notebook. Me ha pasado esa falla con la computadoras:  Acer, Hp , Dell. Depende del modelo. 


verifica bien el cable! 


Saludos!


----------



## zopilote

Estas empalmando el V-sense con Vcc y por eso tu cargador se apaga.


----------



## theghostmen

zopilote dijo:
			
		

> Estas empalmando el V-sense con Vcc y por eso tu cargador se apaga.


Gracias por responderme.. Bueno, lamentablemente no recuerdo que modelo era la notebook si era HP o Dell.. con lo del cargador, el cargador si funciona, lo que no funciona es el tramo que deje arriba en la foto.. Con respecto al cable, lo pele con cuidado y solo hay dos cables.. no esta el V-Sense
Adjunto fotos de mejor calidad


----------



## DJ DRACO

Al parecer sólo tiene 2 cables...es decir el vivo en el centro y la malla..

Por ende debería funcionar..

te aviso que esas fuentes suelen tener una demora hasta que dan corriente en las puntas...si medis instantáneamente que lo conectas puede que not enga tensión...y luego comience a dar.


----------



## tiago

Saca una foto de la punta del conector de frente, si es DELL, lleva V-sense al 99%, aunque en el cable sólo se ven dos conductores y no tres, por lo que me dá la impresión que es HP, que utiliza V sense en algunos modelos.
Mide tensión en los cables del adaptador, si te ofrece voltaje es que el cable del conector está cortado, o el empalme con el conector interrumpido.

Comprueba la integridad de todo el cable, si ha sido mordisqueado intenta sustituir todo el trozo que puedas, incluido el que parece sano. y ponle un cable bien grueso, seguro serán 4'4 ó 4'7 Amperes a 19 Volt.

Saludos.

Saludos.


----------



## theghostmen

tiago dijo:
			
		

> Saca una foto de la punta del conector de frente[...]


Adjunto fotos de la punta y tambien medicion con el tester..
Igual mi pregunta es, si la ficha o punta esta dañada la reemplazo, pero si el condensador que tiene el cable antes de llegar a la ficha, esta dañado.. se lo puede anular? o no es conveniente?
(Foto 3 = Midiendo el voltaje del trafo - foto 4 = conectando el trafo con la punta)
Gracias


----------



## zopilote

En primer lugar no es un condensador lo que lleva, es solo una ferrita (filtro) cilindrica por donde pasa el cable, lo puedes quitar. Lo segundo es que solo estas midiendo voltaje, y lo primordial es medir la integridad del pedazo de cable con el plug. Eso se hace midiendo continuidad en la escala de ohmios.


----------



## nocta

Mediste continuidad de los cables que tienen la ficha? No sea cosa que esté cortado uno de esos.


----------



## bondadoso

tengo una dell latitude d630, el enchufe del cargador es de dos pines neutro y fase. no tiene tierra.
medi (con la computadora encendida y conectada a la linea electrica,)la resistencia entre la tierra de un puerto usb y dio dos valores uno de 14 Mega ohms y otro de 19 Mega ohms en el otro terminal pues no se cual es fase y neutro de mi red electrica.
el punto es tengo que hacer un osciloscopio con un adc y un fpga y una tarjeta de comunicacion usb para conectarlo a la laptop y ver la señal en la pantalla con un programa hecho en visual basic,c# o labview ese no es el problema el punto es si por equivocacion conecto la tierra de la punta de prueba del osciloscopio a face (127 Vca) se hace cortocircuito? o los 14 megaohms aislan la tierra de mi laptop? he ahi la pregunta.




hice otra prueba apage la laptop y medi de los terminales del enchufe fase y neutro del cargador al negativo del enchufe de la salida regulada del cargador, y me dio 4.8 mega ohms y 5.5 mega ohms
sera que no hay problema se se llega a conectar la tierra de un puerto usb a 127 vca?


----------



## Scooter

Seguro que está aislada, si no sería una porquería absoluta.


----------



## foso

Tu laptop está aislada, no te preocupes. Tenés que tener cuidado cuando intervienen las tomas a tierra (jabalina). Pero en tu caso decís que no tiene toma de tierra, entonces no hay problema.

Igual para probar el osciloscopio tratá de hacerlo con una fuente de señal mas chica, no con la toma VCA.


----------



## tr1st4n

Hola que tal mi problema es con un portatil HP el cual la falla principal es que no enciende 
Comprobe el voltaje de salida de mi cargador y esta bien da los 18.5 volts que marca, desarme la laptop y deje solo el motherboard y revise continuidad en la punta positiva y negativa del jack soldado a la tarjeta madre y todo parece estar bien, pero al momento de conectarle el cargador y medir con el multimetro el voltaje que entra sl motherboard por medio del jack no me marca nada solo oscila entre 0.2 y 0.5 y aveces nada, que podria ser esto??


----------



## DOSMETROS

Yo la probaría con otra fuente o probaría esa fuente en otra PC , para descartar


----------



## tr1st4n

Por PC te refieres a otra laptop ya lo hize! Y tambien probe con otro cargador!


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Amigo puede que exista un cortocircuito en la entrada de la laptop.


----------



## tr1st4n

Pues lo mismo pensé ya eh revisado otras laptops del jack para medir el voltaje que entra del jack al motherboard! Pero este es el primer caso que me topo com este problema, no se si a lo mejor el jack por dentro tenga algún problema pero pues lo que se me hace raro es que si hay continuidad de la entrada del jack y la salida del mismo hacie el motherboard, y pues si tuviera un corto como podria revisar eso!?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Revisar el Jack y . . .  capacitores


----------



## tr1st4n

Pues revisar el jack solo lo reviso por medio de que tenga continuidad y que pasen el voltaje del cargador, que en este caso no pasa el voltaje y pues los capacitores solo los se revisar de vista que ni este reventados o hinchados!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Vas a tener que comenzar a desoldar , y si no has trajabado con montaje superficial , mejor no la arruines peor.

Hay capacitores que se ponen en corto y no se hinchan


----------



## Jonhatan

tr1st4n dijo:
			
		

> Pues revisar el jack solo lo reviso por medio de que tenga continuidad y que pasen el voltaje del cargador, que en este caso no pasa el voltaje y pues los capacitores solo los se revisar de vista que ni este reventados o hinchados!



mejor no la toques, porque los smd son muy dificiles de desmontar y volver a montarlos.. mejor lleva a algun service, te va a salir mas barato y tendras menos dolores de cabeza.!jeje
ya que estamos , el jack comprobaste que no este en corto? colocaste una ficha y mediste desde ella que no haya corto? aunque tu problema parece mas un corto en la placa.. pero probar no estaria de mas..


----------



## tr1st4n

Disculpa pero nose a que te refieres con ficha, y el jack lo revise de continuidad que el pin positivo no estuviera en corto com el negativo


----------



## tr1st4n

Ver el archivo adjunto 77644Ver el archivo adjunto 77645Ver el archivo adjunto 77646

Nose si sirva de algo pero estas son las imagenes del motherboard


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA

tr1st4n saludos, amigo ya haz probado el cargador en otro portatil o le haz colocado alguna carga como alguna bombilla de 24v con una resistencia a ver si se cae el voltaje tambien,si es asi 
tienes que verificar mosfet y condensadores smd ceramicos en corto a la entrada de voltaje.


----------



## tr1st4n

Pues sinceramente jamas habia probado un cargador de laptop asi, pero lo que si te puedo decir es que ya lo probe con 2 cargadores y hace lo mismo y esos mismos cargadores en otra laptop la emciende sin ningun problema


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Amigo tr1st4n, obviamente el problema se encuentra desde el jack de ingreso en adelante.
Lo que debes comprobar es lo sig. SIN conectar la fuente a la RED, conectala en la entrada correspondiente y mediante un multimetro en modo continuidad corrobora la existencia de un posible cortocircuito en los pines del jack.


----------



## tr1st4n

Comprobe lo que me dijiste hay un contacto de tierra que solo tiene continuidad midiendo solo dentro del jack (de la punta donde entra el cargador a la otra punta soldada al motherboard) pero desde el cargador esa punta no tiene continuidad y las otras de tierra si.







Esta es la imagen del contacto en venta para que den una idea.


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA

tr1st4n saludos, si desoldaste el conector de la motherboard y al medirlo a fuera te marca corto estas en lo cierto del corto interno, pero si la medicion la haces con el conector soldado en la motherboard puedes estar errado y el corto esta en la fuente de la motherboard (mosfet,condensos smd etc) .


----------



## tr1st4n

EDUARDO RIVEIRA gracias por tu respuesta el detalle es que la fuente que se refieren es el cargador??


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA

tr1st4n saludos, la fuente a la que me refiero es en la que esta conformada por el jack de entrada y los componentes como mosfet,condensos smd, integrados que estan en la motherboard y no el cargador ,ya que haz dicho que con otro cargador pasa lo mismo descarta el cargador y lo mas seguro es que el jack esta ok, enfocate en medir mosfet y condensos smd que se colocan en corto en la motherboard.


----------



## tr1st4n

tenga otra pista jeje al  momento de ensamblar toda la laptop limpie contactos y hize dreanado de energia, el procesador no se lo pude quitar por que viene soldado, y al momento de conectar la corriente electrica ahora ya enciende el led de encendido pero solo se queda parpadeando no enciende ya revise el swtich y cuando lo mueve a on si hay continuidad asi que si esta bien que mas podria ser con esta nueva pista, se queda eternamente el led de encendido parpadeando perono enciende


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA

tr1st4n saludos, hazle reflow al video y al procesador.


----------



## tr1st4n

No me digan que tambien se debe a esto :S


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA

tr1st4n saludos, amigo lo que entiendo es que ya el portatil prende las luces y no da video, y que uno de los led queda prende y apaga si es asi haz lo del reflow.
Te haz percatado si la bateria carga si es asi la fuente de la motherboard y el cargador estan bien.


----------



## pablo08itu

Hola como estas? Me dedico a reparar Notebooks y netbooks y ya solucione muchas veces este mismo problema. Revisa el jack macho de cargador, fíjate que tiene en la hembra 2 chapitas a modo de contacto que se doblan y no logran hacer contacto con el pin de carga de la máquina. Doblalos con un alfiler hacia adentro. 

Pasa que con el uso se vencen las chapitas internas del jack ácida afuera y no logran acer contacto. Por ende se consumé la batería de la máquina y no enciende más porque no carga.

Proba y me contas !


----------



## recuerdoss888

buenas noches me pasa lo mismo que ebola me esta parpadeando el led cuando no tiene carga y lo conecto a la computadora apagada y baja voltaje la computadora si empieza a cargar pero apenas la prendo y el voltaje cae a cero y si me pasa como dice un compañero de aqui que comento que el transformador hace sonido me podrian decir si eso significa que el transformador esta dañado ya estuve checando los demas componentes y no encuentro alguna falla en alguno espero que me puedan ayudar gracias


----------



## unmonje

recuerdoss888 dijo:
			
		

> buenas noches me pasa lo mismo que ebola me esta parpadeando el led cuando no tiene carga y lo conecto a la computadora apagada y baja voltaje la computadora si empieza a cargar pero apenas la prendo y el voltaje cae a cero y si me pasa como dice un compañero de aqui que comento que el transformador hace sonido me podrian decir si eso significa que el transformador esta dañado ya estuve checando los demas componentes y no encuentro alguna falla en alguno espero que me puedan ayudar gracias



Cuando cargas una bateria vacia, la fuente cargadora debe bajar la tensiòn para evitar el colapso de todo y mantener la corriente de carga en valores aceptables.Porque cuando las baterias estan muy vacias se comporta como un cortocircuito.Ningun cargador lleva a una  bateria desde 2 volt por ejemplo a 14 volt en un instante. Primero trata de llavarla a 4 , luego a 6 y asi.
Lo mas probable es que si la carga dura muy poco o nunca termina es que las baterias ya esten viejas y haya que cambiarlas . Podria decir mas pero faltan datos


----------



## Alloy

Tengo un cargador o alimentador generico portatil, de estos que se pueden meter varios conectores diferentes para adaptarlos a cualquier conector hembra de portail. Resulta que esta estropeandose y se ha derretido un poco, la conexion y desconxion genera chisporroteo y calor que lo estropea.

Un cargador de estos generico: 





Este tipo de cargador tiene esas piezas que tienen dos pines para unirlas al cable y poder sustituirlas, no entiendo como se puede poner un conector como este(supuestamente van con 3 cables)







El caso es que queria soldarlo y asi dejarlo fijo, peeeero me he encontrao con que el conector es del tipo de portatil HP que tiene 3 cables(netavio positivo y positivo de bateria,  y el alimentador generico solo 2.

He cambiado muchas veces conectores de 2 cables





si el cargador generico tubiese 3 cables  no seria problema, peeerooo esto de tener un conector de 3cables(que se engancha solo con dos pines al cable ya que de estos intercambiables) y que en este caso el alimentador al ser generico solo lleva dos cables, pues no se como realizar el empalme, todo me dice que lo haga de dos cables y listo pero vete tu a saber


----------



## Ratmayor

Los cargadores genéricos "simulan" el pin "sense" con una resistencia de 10k al +Vcc


----------



## tiago

Ratmayor dijo:
			
		

> Los cargadores genéricos "simulan" el pin "sense" con una resistencia de 10k al +Vcc



Correcto, el secreto está en el interior de la punta intercambiable y no en los cables que salen del adaptador.
Algunas puntas incorporan un pequeño chip que se comunica con el ordenador y certifica la autenticidad del adaptador.

Saludos.


----------



## Ratmayor

Bueno, habría que ver de que cargador se trata, hay unos que aunque tienen el pin "sense", no va conectado a ninguna parte


----------



## arias887

Disculpen...
Me podrian informar para que sirve el pin "Sense"....
Gracias...


----------



## Ratmayor

arias887 dijo:
			
		

> Disculpen...
> Me podrian informar para que sirve el pin "Sense"....
> Gracias...


Es un pulso de control entre el laptop y el cargador, que permite controlar el consumo, cuando es requerido (batería baja), el sistema de gestión de energía "le pide" al cargador que envíe más corriente, cuando la batería está llena, solo manda corriente suficiente para alimentar el equipo...


----------



## tiago

Por eso, las puntas que llevan el "sense" emulado, o sea, sin conexión, son capaces de arrancar los equipos, pero éstos no cargan batería. Ademas, en los post de arranque te advierten que el cargador, no es original.

Muchos compatibles, incluyen puntas especiales para Dell y HP, las cuales ya están modificadas para el uso con estas marcas.

Saludos.


----------



## Ratmayor

tiago dijo:
			
		

> Por eso, las puntas que llevan el "sense" emulado, o sea, sin conexión, son capaces de arrancar los equipos, pero éstos no cargan batería. Ademas, en los post de arranque te advierten que el cargador, no es original.
> 
> Muchos compatibles, incluyen puntas especiales para Dell y HP, las cuales ya están modificadas para el uso con estas marcas.
> 
> Saludos.


El HP es relativa mente facil de engañar, el Dell es el antipático


----------



## arias887

Entoces pongo el "sense pin" a GND o a +Vs para que entrege toda la corriente, o es una entrada lineal...
o... que???...


----------



## Ratmayor

arias887 dijo:
			
		

> Entoces pongo el "sense pin" a GND o a +Vs para que entrege toda la corriente, o es una entrada lineal...
> o... que???...


En el caso de las HP, al colocar una resistencia de 10KΩ entre el +Vs y el Sense, el laptop entiende que solo debe cargar, claro, al usar esa técnica shaolin, el consumo aumenta y el cargador se sobre calienta debido al esfuerzo innecesario...


----------



## arias887

Pregunto porqte tengo un cargador o adaptador de Dell 19.5V/3.3A de ters pines...
Hasta el momento le saque 3.1A y el voltaje solo cayo 0.2V-0.3V...
Entonces yo pregunto eso del sense pin espara usarlo aparte, osea, como una "fuente de laboratorio"...

Si esto sirve:
Lo destape y note que el "sense pin" entra al cargador a un regulador zener, creo, con transistror...


----------



## jfcohh

Hola compañeros, a mi me paso lo mismo pero en un cargador modelo EXA0901XH de una ASUS Eee PC 1001 PXD: De repente dejó de funcionar el cargador al abrirlo encontré un corto en la salida y además un devanado de la entrada (supongo un filtro EMI) estaba abierto. 

El corto de la salida fue por un arreglo previo que le hice y que volvió a fallar porque no aislé ambas terminales (positivo y negativo). El devanado se arregla desoldando el mismo y tratar de lograr continuidad entre sus terminales (ya que se rompe el alambre devanado con facilidad), si ya de plano no se puede sacar alguna terminal de este devanado pues unan los bornes donde va este devanado. Una vez resuelto estos dos problemas el cargador funcionó completamente.

Aprovechando, comento que tuve un problema con un cargador idéntico pero de mi novia: Al conectar el cargador la luz encendía pero no duraba mucho encendida. Medí la tensión y subía a 19 V pero de inmediato se caía a cero voltios. Al desarmar desuelde algunos de los elementos más importantes: El transistor, el diodo, el condensador. E hice pruebas (en youtube hay muchas) a cada uno pero según esto todos estaban bien. De repente se me ocurrió desoldar el opto-acoplador y traté de hacerle pruebas pero es algo complejo, volví a soldarlo y oh! sorpresa: Funcionó el cargador!!! Yo supongo que se desoldó por algún golpe.

Y claro recibí los besos de mi novia al momento de ponerme guapo y entregar el cargador funcionando jaaja.

Saludos y espero haber ayudado, porque cuando yo busqué no vi problema similar.


----------



## pablodeo

Hola! Me han dejado un cargador de notebook (es uno universal al que se le puede ajustar su tensión de salida en 12,15,16,18,19,20 y 24Vdc) para reparar. No hay tensión a la salida (el tester marca 0Vdc).

Aparentemente, los cables y soldaduras están bien, medí continuidad en las fases del tranformador, y no hay problemas ahí tampoco.

La conecto a 220Vac y escucho vibración, pero no encuentro cual es el componente que vibra (hasta usé la técnica del destornillador en la oreja, pero no me doy cuenta). La desconecto y noto que el transformador está muy caliente, al igual que los transistores o tiristores (los 2 de encapsulado TO-220, creo que son MOSFET), y uno de los capacitores (el de más abajo y más a la izquierda de la foto sacada en el lado amarillo de la placa)

Acá les dejo las fotos, y agradeceré cualquier ayuda que me den.












Saludos!


----------



## pablodeo

Hola, cuando al fin salió el sol y encontré la linternita, me fijé en los componentes de encapsulado TO-220, y el del más al medio es un HY8N60 (MOSFET de canal N). Datasheet:

http://www.hooyi-semi.com/\UploadFile\PDF\HY8N60.pdf

y el de más a la izquierda es un MBR20100CT (rectificador Schottky). Datashheet:

http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/vishay/mbr20100.pdf

¿Cómo hago para verificar que no estén quemados? Tengan en cuenta que no tengo osciloscopio en casa


----------



## Fogonazo

*Comprobar MOSFET*

El Schottky se prueba como un diodo normal

*Probar componentes activos*


----------



## pablodeo

Gracias por la respuesta, Fogonazo, pero al final no fue necesario testear nada. Enchufé el cargador a 220Vac, y noté que casi no se escuchaban vibraciones. Mido la salida, y había tensión Vdc.

Todo esto ocurrió después de que doblara las patas del Schottky para poder ver el código de identificación. El problema era que se le había quebrado la soldadura de estaño en la placa, y entonces uno de los ánodos estaba desconectado. Le reforcé la soldadura en esa parte y ahora anda perfecto.

Puede parecer tonto el problema, pero es el más común, y muchas veces se detecta por casualidad 

Saludos!


----------



## pablodeo

Hay un problema. El cargador volvió a dejar de funcionar, y he medido continuidad en el Schottky sin conectar a 220Vac, y da corto en todo el integrado. El MOSFET está bien, y el trafo parece que también.

Parece que tendré que reemplazar el rectificador MBR20100CT. Espero conseguir alguno en Córdoba, Argentina. Si no, ¿cual puede ser un buen reemplazo?


----------



## pablodeo

Cambié el rectificador Schottky, pero sigue igual. El mosfet lo desoldé y lo testeé, pero anda bien. Hay un transistor (o dispositivo de encapsulado TO-92) HJ431 del que no puedo encontrar datos, ¿puede ser el H431 un reemplazo (es un regulador de derivación)?


----------



## Nilfred

pablodeo dijo:
			
		

> Hay un transistor (o dispositivo de encapsulado TO-92) HJ431 del que no puedo encontrar datos


Buscalo como TL431  Es un zener variable.


----------



## pablodeo

Regla Nº 1 de reparación de cargadores de notebook (y casi todos los artefactos): revisar primero los cables y los conectores, ahí están el 80% de las fallas. En este caso el que andaba fallando era el plug.

Igual, gracias por la ayuda, me servirá para más adelante.

Saludos!


----------



## Pec

Hola amigos de Foros de Electronica!

Les cuento que ultimamente el cargador de mi notebook Lenovo no anda correctamente. Tiene una luz que cuando el cargador funciona esta prendida, pero cuando no funciona se prende intermitentemente. De vez en cuando lo puedo hacer funcionar, moviendo el cable de salida del cargador. Dado que es una fuente de switching (tengo entendido), pense que podia haber algun corto en el cable de salida en una parte que estaba medio pelada (y por eso la fuente se prendia y de apagaba velozmente). Efectivamente, asi era, pero aunque a lo arregle, ahora volvio a hacer eso, y no hay ninguna parte del cable que este pelada. A alguien se le ocurre algo sobre el tema? :/

Desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## yusein

pues en alguna de las partes en que se dobla el cable (si es que lo doblas al guardarlo) es probable que haya discontinuidad en el cable y por eso no funciona


----------



## Pec

Muchas gracias yusein, ya lo probe y, efectivamente, el problema era un corto en el cable  ya anda perfectamente. Gracias!!!


----------



## DouseRcok

Hola que tal colegas en este tema les pido su ayuda por favor para que me den un tip de como diagnosticar un cargador de laptop Toshiba e checado la continuidad del circuito y me eh dado cuenta de que llega hasta el transformador en dos de sus pines, y cruzando al circuito de DC el transformador no da continuidad les adjunto unas imagenes en la imagen del circuito medi la continuidad de AC y llega hasta los  primeros pines del transformador (Circulos rojos) medi continuidad entre los pines del transformador circulos verdes solo entre los  p rimeros 5 pines hay continuidad (3 verdes dos rojos) cruzando al circuito donde sale DC hacia la laptop ya no hay continuidad espero me puedan apoyar si estoy haciendo algo mal o si, el transformador es la falla
de antemano gracias colegas.

les dejo el link con las imagenes.

http://sdrv.ms/1ag82K9


----------



## Daniel Lopes

!Hola DouseRcok saludos cordiales !, Lo cargador de PC portatil es una fuente electronica o chaveada donde el entrada AC (110 0 220 V) es retificada y filtrada tornando se DC despues un transistor MOSFET chavea a una frequencia mui alta ( dezenas o centenas de KHz) ese DC sobre el primario de un transformador de ferrita , en lo secundario del transformador de ferrita tenemos diodos especiales para alta ferquencia y alta corriente para retificar el AC de alta frequencia y capacitores para quitar el ripple de alta frequencia.
Lo MOSFET es controlado por un CI controlador PWM que mira por intermedio de un opto acoplador la tensiõn de salida y estabiliza la misma por meio de una malha de control cerriada.
Yo recomiendo que usteds cheque el fusivel de entrada , el MOSFET de chaveamiento , lo CI de control , diodos etc... , bueno no es una tarefa facil pero no inpossible de solver.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DouseRcok

daniel lopes dijo:
			
		

> !Hola DouseRcok saludos cordiales !, Lo cargador de PC portatil es una fuente electronica o chaveada donde el entrada AC (110 0 220 V) es retificada y filtrada tornando se DC despues un transistor MOSFET chavea a una frequencia mui alta ( dezenas o centenas de KHz) ese DC sobre el primario de un transformador de ferrita , en lo secundario del transformador de ferrita tenemos diodos especiales para alta ferquencia y alta corriente para retificar el AC de alta frequencia y capacitores para quitar el ripple de alta frequencia.
> Lo MOSFET es controlado por un CI controlador PWM que mira por intermedio de un opto acoplador la tensiõn de salida y estabiliza la misma por meio de una malha de control cerriada.
> Yo recomiendo que usteds cheque el fusivel de entrada , el MOSFET de chaveamiento , lo CI de control , diodos etc... , bueno no es una tarefa facil pero no inpossible de solver.
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



Ya *he* *r*ealizado *e*sos *p*asos *e*stimado Daniel, *e*l *f*usible *e*sta *b*ien *a*l *i*gual *q*ue *l*os *d*iodos *y* *e*l *m*osfet *l*o *u*nico *d*onde *n*o *h*ay *c*ontinuidad *e*s *e*n *l*os *p*ine*s* *d*el *t*ransformador *e*n *l*as *i*magenes *v*iene *u*na *d*onde *m*uestro *c*omo *v*a *l*a *c*ontinuidad *y* *d*onde *n*o *h*ay*. C*rees *q*ue *v*a*y*a *po*r *a*hi *e*l *p*roblema *d*el *t*ransformador?


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Bueno generalmiente el transformador de fuentes chaveadas tiene un primario que es conectado entre el dreno del mosfet de chaviamiento y el positivo de capacitor que filtra la red retificada ( 150Voltios en 110Vac o 290Voltios en 220Vac) otro primario auxiliar que alimenta el CI controlador PWM del mosfet y es referenciado ao negativo o tierra del capacitor electrolitico de entrada. finalmiente tenemos un secundario que es rectificado y filtrado por un capacitor electrolitico e listo ay salida DC .
Es possible una falha en el aislamiento entre espiras del primario  o entre camadas de espiras , como la alta tensiõn tiene mucho poder es possible que el primario sea roto.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## arthurg

Buenos dias amigos, tengo un cargador de laptop modelo HP-A0502R3D de 12v y 4.16A, pero desde hace unos dias dejo de funcionar, pude comprobar que los cables no estan danados, por lo que debe ser un problema del circuito, lo que hize fue probar con un motor de 3v, con lo que pude comprobar 2 cosas: 

1. la energia no es constante 
2. el cargador esta mandando menos de 12v

Se puede saber cual es el componente malogrado (me comentaron que podia ser el regulador) o que puedo hacer para que funcione nuevamente?

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Ryuzaki117

¿Ya comprobaste si algún elemento no se desoldó por el exceso de calor que a veces tienen los cargadores?


----------



## palurdo

¿Como es que lo has probado con un motor de 3v?


----------



## arthurg

Ryuzaki117 dijo:
			
		

> ¿Ya comprobaste si algún elemento no se desoldó por el exceso de calor que a veces tienen los cargadores?



lo revise con lupa y parece estar en orden



			
				palurdo dijo:
			
		

> ¿Como es que lo has probado con un motor de 3v?



a la salida le puse un motor de 3v, y el motor giraba suavemente y se detenia, giraba y se detenia. con 12v el motor deberia girar fuertemente y si la salida de energia fuese continua el motor no tendria que detenerse de rato en rato.


----------



## mcrven

arthurg dijo:
			
		

> a la salida le puse un motor de 3v, y el motor giraba suavemente y se detenia, giraba y se detenia. con 12v el motor deberia girar fuertemente y si la salida de energia fuese continua el motor no tendria que detenerse de rato en rato.



Un motor de 3V conectado a una fuente de 12V consumirá cuatro veces (4) su corriente convencional. Funciona intermitente debido a que, entra en función el protector de sobrecorriente de la fuente.

Pruébalo con una lámpara de 12V, de las que usan los autos, que no sea mayor que la carga máxima que indica la fuente.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Hola
cambia el diodo y el capacitor de la etapa secundaria y deja de usar el cargador con el equipo encendido 

atentamente bla bla


----------



## arthurg

mcrven dijo:
			
		

> Un motor de 3V conectado a una fuente de 12V consumirá cuatro veces (4) su corriente convencional. Funciona intermitente debido a que, entra en función el protector de sobrecorriente de la fuente.
> 
> Pruébalo con una lámpara de 12V, de las que usan los autos, que no sea mayor que la carga máxima que indica la fuente.



Probe dos lamparas de 6v (en serie) y sucede el mismo problema, como si la salida de energia fuese intermitente



			
				SSTC dijo:
			
		

> Hola
> cambia el diodo y el capacitor de la etapa secundaria y deja de usar el cargador con el equipo encendido
> 
> atentamente bla bla



te refieres al capacitaor grande que esta en medio? y me puedes decir cual es el diodo de la etapa secundaria?


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP"

amigo el condensador secundario es el que va directo a la salida de la fuente y yo creo que tienes un corto ademas me parece que esas fuentes son de 18 o 19 voltios


----------



## Don Plaquetin

adjcp dijo:
			
		

> amigo el condensador secundario es el que va directo a la salida de la fuente y yo creo que tienes un corto ademas me parece que esas fuentes son de 18 o 19 voltios



18,8 cuando esta forzada y 19.9 cuando no se cuida a la misma... 

me refiero a los dos verdes que están a la salida donde esta los cable que van a la lap


----------



## arthurg

creo que si es de 12v, porque dice 12v.

gracias por las respuestas manana cambiare los condensadores a ver que sucede.


----------



## R-Mario

La otra ves queria reparar un cargador, al cual se le quemo el mosfet switcheador o como se diga, luego fui a conseguirlo y despues de 1 dia completo de dar vueltas, lo encontre en la modica cantidad de 90 pesos, luego encontre el cargador completo y nuevo en $150 y me dije... pero que hi%# !"!#$, mejor lo ubiera comprado completo


----------



## arthurg

Ajna dijo:
			
		

> La otra ves queria reparar un cargador, al cual se le quemo el mosfet switcheador o como se diga, luego fui a conseguirlo y despues de 1 dia completo de dar vueltas, lo encontre en la modica cantidad de 90 pesos, luego encontre el cargador completo y nuevo en $150 y me dije... pero que hi%# !"!#$, mejor lo ubiera comprado completo



ya pedi uno nuevo por internet pero me va llegar en un mes  . ademas es divertido arreglar cosas


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Ajna dijo:
			
		

> La otra ves queria reparar un cargador, al cual se le quemo el mosfet switcheador o como se diga, luego fui a conseguirlo y despues de 1 dia completo de dar vueltas, lo encontre en la modica cantidad de 90 pesos, luego encontre el cargador completo y nuevo en $150 y me dije... pero que hi%# !"!#$, mejor lo ubiera comprado completo



tienes que camina y averiguar todo los precios y que hay en el mercado de usado como nuevo y sacar un rico presupuesto esto funciona asi toda la vida





			
				arthurg dijo:
			
		

> creo que si es de 12v, porque dice 12v.
> 
> gracias por las respuestas manana cambiare los condensadores a ver que sucede.http://i.imgur.com/rDCK7Wj.jpg



bien tu fuente es de una neetbook realmente pequeña tiene 3 pilas dentro la bateria puede usar una fuente emergente de 12Volts incluso una AT de maquina vieja ojo esto es emergente  lo mejor siempre es que arregle esa o compre otras yo primero probaría con arreglar esa


----------



## analogico

es es la pregunta 
con que tipo de pegamento esta  pegado 
e probado con cianocrilato  y no sirve

en google solo encontre wue usara epoxi

pero  no es epoxi


----------



## palurdo

yo siempre uso cola termica,hasta ahora nunca se me ha despegado ninguno por calentamiento (envuelvo la junta con un adhesivo de cinta de aluminio). Una vez me trajeron un cargador a reparar que ya habian abierto antes y estaba pegado con cola de carpintero. La epoxy transparente creo que daria buen resultado.


----------



## analogico

ya  prove con la cola caliente y se despega
  con el mismo calor de trabajo


----------



## patriciodj

yo lo pego con acetona (se consigue en droguerias) lo que hace es fundir una pequeña capa en ambas partes del plastico y se unen como si fuera el mismo. saludos...


----------



## palurdo

analogico dijo:
			
		

> ya  prove con la cola caliente y se despega
> con el mismo calor de trabajo



Será que la diferencia es que yo le pongo la cinta de papel de aluminio y disipará el calor hacia el exterior... Pero yo tengo varios cargadores así funcionando y no se me ha despegado ninguno. De hecho voy a reparar así otro dentro de un rato...



			
				patriciodj dijo:
			
		

> yo lo pego con acetona (se consigue en droguerias) lo que hace es fundir una pequeña capa en ambas partes del plastico y se unen como si fuera el mismo. saludos...



Con acetona pura (no quitaesmaltes aunque también sirve) quito las pegatinas rotas de los sellos de garantía... Disuelve muy bien el pegamento en general.


----------



## analogico

solo encontre quitaesmalte y no sirve


----------



## Mario Di Domenico

yo lo pego con  adhesivo de contacto acá en argentina se llama poxiran..ojo no se debe aspirar mucho ya que los vapores son tóxicos y sus efectos irreversibles para la neuronas


----------



## analogico

ya probe con adhesivo de contacto
y se despega con el calor en un par de dias

aunque  si lo pega


----------



## Mario Di Domenico

se me vino a la cabeza el pegamento para pvc hablo de del de los caños de desagüe tiene una acetona muy fuerte que derrite ambas caras de caño  a ver si pega. no todas las fuentes o cargadores calientan igual


----------



## analogico

uff 

ya lo probe
y hace una cascara blanca pero no pega

de momento  e probado 

-cola caliente

-adhesivo de contacto 

-cianocrolinato  del que viene en tubito 

-pegamento tubos pvc  

-quita esmalte

-thinner 


el que mejor resultado es el de contacto 
pero no dura


----------



## djwash

Es en serio?

Con cianoacrilato lo pegas y olvidate de despegarlo sin romperlo.

Debes limpiar con alcohol primero ambas piezas.


----------



## aquileslor

Les explico algo: el cianoacrilato es un pegamento fenómeno, pero si las dos superficies no están prolijamente alineadas, se despega. Por eso hay dos tipos de ciano: uno, conocido como "la gotita" que es muy líquido, bah, chirle. Y otro es mas espeso, no es tan rápido y permite el posicionamiento de las piezas y tiene poder de relleno de las superficies desparejas. Ese lo uso en todo y agarra hasta el polietileno. Trata de encontarlo. Aquí en la Argentina viene de la marca Rocket que se me hace debe ser internacional. Además en la heladera dura un montón. Suerte.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Para casos difíciles :

Acetona Técnica
Cloroformo
Tricloroetileno

Barniz para bobinados de Poliester


----------



## Mario Di Domenico

analogico dijo:
			
		

> uff
> 
> ya lo probe
> y hace una cascara blanca pero no pega
> 
> de momento  e probado
> 
> -cola caliente
> 
> -adhesivo de contacto
> 
> -cianocrolinato  del que viene en tubito
> 
> -pegamento tubos pvc
> 
> -quita esmalte
> 
> -thinner
> 
> 
> el que mejor resultado es el de contacto
> pero no dura



proba con esto


http://www.cascoargentina.com.ar/pr...alzado-y-marroquineria/adhesivo-para-pvcputr/


----------



## analogico

aquileslor dijo:
			
		

> viene de la marca Rocket que se me hace debe ser internacional. Además en la heladera dura un montón. Suerte.


puse   rocket en google y son cohetes

cianocrolinato  gel creo que vi uno en venta de otra marca
con este me queda la duda si aguantara el calor





			
				DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> Para casos difíciles :
> 
> Acetona Técnica
> Cloroformo
> Tricloroetileno
> 
> Barniz para bobinados de Poliester



cloroformo 
no creo que por aca vendan 




			
				Mario Di Domenico dijo:
			
		

> proba con esto
> 
> 
> http://www.cascoargentina.com.ar/pr...alzado-y-marroquineria/adhesivo-para-pvcputr/



mas dificil aun 


tambien encontre un pegamento "no mas clavos" creo que ese puede servir pero no se si aguantara el calor


----------



## djwash

No se en que condiciones trabaje tu cargador, pero normalmente no deben calentarse tanto como para aflojar el pegamento, habria que ver si no le estas exigiendo demasiado.

En serio, he pegado muchos cargadores reparados, que se abrieron correctamente para reparar o cambiar el cable, y se pegaron con la gotita comun y la gotita gel y no se despegan mas. Normalmente cuando los vuelvo a pegar, para volver a abrirlo eventualmente coloco tramos intermitentes de pegamento, esto facilita despegarlos despues pero nunca se me despegaron solos.


----------



## analogico

djwash dijo:
			
		

> No se en que condiciones trabaje tu cargador, pero normalmente no deben calentarse tanto como para aflojar el pegamento, habria que ver si no le estas exigiendo demasiado.
> 
> En serio, he pegado muchos cargadores reparados, que se abrieron correctamente para reparar o cambiar el cable, y se pegaron con la gotita comun y la gotita gel y no se despegan mas. Normalmente cuando los vuelvo a pegar, para volver a abrirlo eventualmente coloco tramos intermitentes de pegamento, esto facilita despegarlos despues pero nunca se me despegaron solos.


e probado   liquida no pega solo mancha blanco

lo de la temperatura digo por que en las instrucciones dice que despega con agua caliente
y  el cargador calienta no quema pero calienta  mucho
que el adhesivo de contacto de color  cafe se despega despues de unos dias 

buscare la gel


----------



## EdgardoCas

El pegamento "La Gotita" solamente sirve si son dos piezas que encastran perfectamente, no rellena y lo desagradable es que "blanquea" las superficies: Podrías proBar (se escribe con B) con el pegamento para PVC en gel que disuelve levemente y adhiere fuertemente. Creo que lo mejor es usar poxipol transparente o similar. He (con H al principio) dicho.


----------



## reborn

Hola, soy nuevo en el foro, mi nombre es Sebastián

Bueno, el otro dia estaba cargando la tablet y sin querer la empujo pero logre agarrarla antes de tocar el suelo pero se rompio el conector del cargador.

El conector se doblo y quedo marcado pero no se rompio del todo y la tablet seguia cargando pero lo tuve q*ue* romper si o si para retirarlo.



 



Me voy a una casa de electronica y compro el conector para reemplazarlo, me compre tres porq*ue* soy re novato y ademas no soy bueno soldando...



 



Copio la conexion tal cual estaba con el conector original del cargador, respete los colores de los cables y demas, los solde y quedaron bien, me fije q*ue* no se toquen los cables ni haya restos de estaño, en fin, a mi parecer quedo bien...



 

Voy a conectarlo a la tablet y luego a enchufarlo a la pared y no carga ni nada...



...asi q*ue* lo revise, lo mire de todos lados, cambie de lugar los cables, donde estaba el rojo puse el blanco y viceversa y tampoco...

Tambien probe con otro conector nuevo, fui mas cuidadoso en la soldadura pero tampoco funciono...

En q*ue* puedo estar fallando?, ni la tablet ni el cargador estan quemados, es mas, el cargador trae un led q*ue* se enciende cuando se enchufar a la alimentacion y sigue funcionando perfectamente...

Quisiera q*ue* me den una ayuda antes de comprar un cargador nuevo, q*ue* sale bastante caro en mi ciudad...

Gracias


----------



## Nuyel

¿si te da el voltaje apropiadamente? por que si no, podria ser que se daño el cable y sea necesario reemplazarlo.


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray

Si la tablet no se afecto cuando le has puesto el voltaje invertido al cambiar de lugar los cables lo mas probale es que eljack interno que está dentro de la tablet se haya desoldado o quizas roto esa parte del impreso y no le llega la alimentacion , tendrias que abrir la tablet y con mucho cuidado revisar esa zona donde esta el jack hembra que recibe al cargador


----------



## reborn

> ¿si te da el voltaje apropiadamente? por que si no, podria ser que se daño el cable y sea necesario reemplazarlo.



Tester no tengo pero al cable se lo ve intacto. La tablet no sufrio golpe, solo q*UE* al quedar "colgada" del cable del cargador, con su peso hizo q*UE* se doblara y se rompiera el conector.
Yo le puse un cargador de celular pero de menos amperaje creo y la tablet prendia pero no cargaba por*-*q*UE* no era suficiente.
El cargador de la tablet no sufrio golpes ni nada, solo su conector...



> Si la tablet no se afecto cuando le has puesto el voltaje invertido al cambiar de lugar los cables lo mas probale es que eljack interno que está dentro de la tablet se haya desoldado o quizas roto esa parte del impreso y no le llega la alimentacion , tendrias que abrir la tablet y con mucho cuidado revisar esa zona donde esta el jack hembra que recibe al cargador



Una posiblidad es esa, q*UE* se haya dañado cuando cambie la polaridad. El jack interno se ve bien desde afuera, tendre q*UE* abrir la tablet, ya la he abierto para otras cosas.

Gracias, voy a probar lo q me dijeron



Creo q*UE* me estoy inclinando por q*UE* se haya quemado la tablet por el cambio de polaridad.
La abri y el conector hembra esta perfectamente.
Al conector del cargador lo toque con un buscapolos y tiene voltaje por*-*q*UE* prende la luz


----------



## SKYFALL

Tanto como que se haya quemado no creo, mas bien busca un fusible-resistencia en el camino de  la alimentacion dentro de la tablet porque muy posible se haya abierto, protegiendo la tablet.


----------



## reborn

Fernando Arias dijo:
			
		

> Tanto como que se haya quemado no creo, mas bien busca un fusible-resistencia en el camino de  la alimentacion dentro de la tablet porque muy posible se haya abierto, protegiendo la tablet.



Es q*UE* ya no entiendo tanto.
Por donde la mire me pareceria q*UE* no tiene pero sigue sin encender.
Hay posibilidad de q*UE* suba fotos de la plaqueta y me puedan guiar?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si , picando en "más Opciones" tenés para subir fotos


----------



## zopilote

El problema radica en el plug de alimentación, ese modelo amarillo no hace contacto, solo compra el que tiene el cable unido al plug, por que no lo venden suelto.


----------



## SKYFALL

Buen punto, mas encima si no has medido voltaje luego de el estas mas perdido.


----------



## gonzalofrias

Hola gente. El problema que tengo es que compré un nuevo cargador (fichas intercambiables) para la netbook exo del estado porque la original laperdí. El cargador funcionó varios meses pero luego dejó de cargar. Descubrí que el problema es la ficha. El cargador sin la ficha tira 9V pero con la ficha tiraba 19V y ahora tira con la ficha 0V. Al parecer la ficha tiene algun tipo de elevador de voltage o algo parecido. La cuestión es que compré una ficha nueva pero al colocarla me tira los 9V y no se como elevar ese votage. Muchas gracias. Les dejo una foto del cargador. Muchas gracias


----------



## Scooter

Mas bien me inclino a pensar que la ficha lleva una resistencia o algo que hace que el alimentador sepa que tensión ha de dar.


----------



## solaris8

cuantos cables lleva a la ficha?
dos o tres....


----------



## eleccortez

La tension de salida del cargador tanto con o sin la ficha tiene que ser de 19 o 20v 
la netbook lo regula a 12v


----------



## gonzalofrias

La ficha lleva 3 cables. Estuve midiendo tensión combinando de a dos y en una combinación me tira 9V, en la otra 7V y en la ultima combinación 1 o 2V.


----------



## eleccortez

el cargador de la netbook modelo exo x355 y x 352 el cargador tiene dos cables positivo y negativo de 21v .


----------



## JorgeAnzola

Hola, amigos. Tengo una dudilla. En realidad ya creo saber la respuesta, pero quiero esa falsa sensación de seguridad que uno obtiene cuando le responden lo mismo que ya sabe.

Tengo una laptop cuyo cargador original es de 18.5V y 800mA, este cargador se dañó. Conseguí otro de 19V pero de 350mA. Yo opino que, en teoría, debería funcionar, sólo que se cargará más lento y al tiempo puede que el cargador se dañe por trabajar forzado.

¿Qué opinan ustedes?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Le dará la potencia para cargar y que funcione al mismo tiempo    ?


----------



## analogico

JorgeAnzola dijo:
			
		

> Tengo una laptop cuyo cargador original es de 18.5V y 800mA, este cargador se dañó. Conseguí otro de 19V pero de 350mA. Yo opino que, en teoría, debería funcionar, sólo que se cargará más lento y al tiempo puede que el cargador se dañe por trabajar forzado.
> 
> ¿Qué opinan ustedes?


 que no es buena idea
en teoria  no debiera funcionar por  pocos mA


----------



## opamp

Co te indica 2M ademas de cargar a las baterias tiene que alimentar toda la electronica , si es que te funciona pasara lo que dices. Consigue uno de mayor amperaje . Una opcion es que pongas uno mas en paralelo de identicas caractristicas ,alos cables positivos les colocas un diodo de 1 Amp a cada uno y los unes por el catodo que sera tu positivo , los negativos los unes directamente, lo dificultoso es llegar al positivo ya que el negativo es una malla que lo envuelve


----------



## Romyggar

JorgeAnzola dijo:
			
		

> Hola, amigos. Tengo una dudilla. En realidad ya creo saber la respuesta, pero quiero esa falsa sensación de seguridad que uno obtiene cuando le responden lo mismo que ya sabe.
> 
> Tengo una laptop cuyo cargador original es de 18.5V y 800mA, este cargador se dañó. Conseguí otro de 19V pero de 350mA. Yo opino que, en teoría, debería funcionar, sólo que se cargará más lento y al tiempo puede que el cargador se dañe por trabajar forzado.
> 
> ¿Qué opinan ustedes?



Hola amigo *JorgeAnzola*

No sé mucho de cargadores de computadores portátiles/LapTops pero miremos la Ley de Ohm (en potencias)

Cargador original = 18,5V x 800mA = 14,8W
Cargador "otro"   = 19V x 300mA = 5,7W

Entonces tenemos una diferencia de 9,1W, lo que equivale a sobrecargar el "otro" en un 159%
¿Luce bastante no? 

Para mi, la respuesta es *NO uses el "otro" cargador*. o se daña el "otro" o se daña la etapa de Potencia de la laptop o se daña la batería o se dañan ambos equipos ... en el mejor de los casos, obtienes un buen calentador de piés + una laptop que no carga o funciona bien (con mínimo brillo de pantalla). 

Si le adicionas otro "otro", igual no sumas toda la potencia necesaria. necesitarias 3 "otros". 

Salu2


----------



## opamp

Romiggar lo de la sobrecarga del 159% no es cierto, tienen limitacion de amperaje y estan protegidos por sobretemperatura . Si carga una bateria de 35 Ah se demora 100 Horas pero no se quema , en los primeros minutos ha alcanzado el equilibrio termico y como tiene limitada la potencia no elevara la potencia. La Ley de Ohm es basico para todos nosotros , pero la tecnologia tambien lo es.


----------



## Scooter

Yo solo lo usaría si no hay mas remedio y con el ordenador apagado.
Puede que llegue a cargar con ciertos ajustes, peso cargar con el ordenador encendido me parece demasiada exigencia.
Si, vale que hay protecciones y seguramente no pase nada, pero es "seguramente" y "nada", si saltan las protecciones sencillamente no cargará.


----------



## tiago

¿Que laptop es?
No he visto ninguno con un consumo de 800 mA. O te refieres a un pequeño tablet.

Saludos.


----------



## Romyggar

opamp dijo:
			
		

> Romiggar lo de la sobrecarga del 159% no es cierto, tienen limitacion de amperaje y estan protegidos por sobretemperatura . Si carga una bateria de 35 Ah se demora 100 Horas pero no se quema , en los primeros minutos ha alcanzado el equilibrio termico y como tiene limitada la potencia no elevara la potencia. La Ley de Ohm es basico para todos nosotros , pero la tecnologia tambien lo es.



Amigo *opamp*

He lidiado con varias fuentes de poder ("cargadores") para Laptops, muchas de ellas, cuando las destapas...tienen casi *¡nada!*...y si tienen lo que deberían tener (tu ya lo mencionaste) se traduce en la ley de ohm para el bolsillo ($$$)

Como podrás notar mas arriba, hice un cálculo sencillo, sin pensar en los sistemas de protección básicos que evitan las sobrecargas, sobrecalentamiento, auto-apagado, sobrevoltajes, etc. Por esta razón expuse varios escenarios (¿Cargarás la batería de la laptop siempre teniendo el equipo apagado?)

Un mal llamado cargador de laptops, no es mas que una fuente de poder externa; Esta fuente, debería poder alimentar a todos los componentes del equipo y además, debería poder recargar a la batería del mismo (el control de la carga y medición del estado de la batería, lo hace la tarjeta madre & la batería misma si es de esas "smart" <- Busca "'Smart' battery"). ¿Estas seguro que todo eso no afectará de manera alguna el funcionamiento de alguno de los elementos implicados?.

Me cito a mi mismo: 





> Para mi, la respuesta es NO uses el "otro" cargador. o se daña el "otro" o se daña la etapa de Potencia de la laptop o se daña la batería o se dañan ambos equipos ... e*n el mejor de los casos, obtienes un buen calentador de piés + una laptop que no carga o funciona bien (con mínimo brillo de pantalla)*



A no ser que nunca uses el laptop con el "cargador", y este último solo sirva para recargar la batería, entonces, puedes usar el "otro" como respaldo mientras encuentras alguna solución definitiva a tu problema.

Salu2! y espero me haya dado a entender


----------



## el curioso

me pueden decir si una netbook se puede *H*acer funcionar con una fuente estabilizada del volta*J*e con el que  funciona que no sea la que trae original . o sea yo armo una estabilizada de 19 vol comun . *POR* que estaba viendo que la original trae la el negativo separado *POR* un componente . y no se si una fuente comun adonde el negativo esta todo unido se puede usar ...


----------



## camarohero

no entendi nada... por que no subes un diagrama, foto, dibujo o esquema para poder ilustrarnos un poco?


----------



## Nuyel

¿el negativo separado por un componente? ah, creo que te refieres a un inductor que separa ambas tierras, bueno eso es es para "aislar" una de otra. Por el diseño de la fuente tierra no puede unirse directamente ya que en este caso queda sin aislamiento pegado a la red eléctrica. El caso es que tienes que aislar la tierra de la red eléctrica o te puede dar descargas cuando uses la netbook.


----------



## MarisaAvast

Tengo tres clables. 
Negro, Azul y Blanco
El pinout que aparece en el cargador es: (-)--( •--(+)

Por lo que entiendo que el cable blanco (Positivo) vaal centro
y el cable Negro y Azul van conectado al mismo sitio.
¿Es correcto?

Gracias
Un saludo.

Cargador HP 40w


----------



## arrivaellobo

No creo, el negro será Masa, y el azul el control de carga. Lo suelen llevar todos los cargadores de portátil.


----------



## Kowaky

MarisaAvast dijo:
			
		

> Tengo tres clables.
> Negro, Azul y Blanco
> El pinout que aparece en el cargador es: (-)--( •--(+)
> 
> Por lo que entiendo que el cable blanco (Positivo) vaal centro
> y el cable Negro y Azul van conectado al mismo sitio.
> ¿Es correcto?
> 
> Gracias
> Un saludo.
> 
> Cargador HP 40w


 
@MarisaAvast No así no lo conecte porque , Negro GND es (-) Blanco V OUT(+) y Azul SENSE o ID, este va al centro que es Señal, así como se ve esta imagen


----------



## MarisaAvast

Puse Blanco Positivo
Negro Negativo
Azul (Suelto) Sin soldar

De momento todo en orden.

El azul, creo que es Toma de Tierra.
Un saludo.


----------



## Kowaky

MarisaAvast dijo:
			
		

> Puse Blanco Positivo
> Negro Negativo
> Azul (Suelto) Sin soldar
> 
> De momento todo en orden.
> 
> El azul, creo que es Toma de Tierra.
> Un saludo.


 
@MarisaAvast Tierra o GND es el cable Negro, entre ID y Negro GND debe haber un voltaje, al igual que entre GND (-) y VO que es el (+) habrá otro Voltaje, si los confunde puede dañar la entrada de Voltaje del portátil.


----------



## MarisaAvast

El azul no lo he puesto, porque el conector es hueco.
Solo se podía conectar en dos zonas diferente.
El adaptador es el original, trae un segundo adaptador.


----------



## incornito

alguien sabe porque un cargador de notebook no me da 19 voltios, en vez de eso oscila entre 17 y 18 voltios ...


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Hola caro incornito , ? tentaste hacer esa medida de tensión de salida con una carga conectada en el ?, tente con un resistor de 22 Ohmios x 25Watts o dos resistores de 10 Ohmios X 10 Wattios en serie. haora si la tensión ainda oscila cheque todos lo capacitores electroliticos de tu cargador de notebook y canbie por nuevos los suspechos.
!fuerte abrazo y buena suerte !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## andre992

Hola, soy nuevo en la electrónica por lo que espero puedan ayudarme a solucionar mi problema. Lo que pasa es que el cargador de mi lap de un momento a otro dejo de funcionar, al medir la salida del cargador pude ver que esta iba cayendo, es decir, que al empezar pude medir 19.5 voltios y este fue cayendo hasta llegar a 0.3 voltios. Al abrir el cargador aparentemente todo esta bien, lo único que pude observar es que un papel de color amarillo que envuelve el transformador esta suelto en uno de los extremos, ademas pude ver que al empujar el transformador contra la placa la salida del cargador llega hasta los 19.5 v y al dejar de empujar el transformador el voltaje de salida nuevamente cae (lentamente) hasta llegar a los 0.3 voltios, también el transformador tiene un pequeño chillido no se si eso sea normal.

No se que sea, sera problema de contacto????, no puedo revisar si es que hay un buen contacto entre el transformador y la placa, porq el transformador esta muy pegado a la placa, o sera un problema interno del transformador?????

Provisionalmente para poder seguir trabajando con mi lap le añadí un papel de manera que con la carcasa del cargador haga presión sobre el transformador y este funcione, pero no se cuanto tiempo me dure esta solución y que problemas pueda traerle a mi lap si es que el cargador no esta funcionando correctamente.

Espero puedan ayudarme, Gracias. ...


----------



## Daniel Lopes

hola caro andre992 te recomendo con auxilio de una lupa o lente de aumento que revise todas las soldaduras de la tarjeta de tu cargador , seguramente lo problema es una soldadura  fria , caso encontre alguna soldadura suspecha (aparencia de trincada) resolde el .
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte en tu mantenimiento!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## miguelus

Buenas noches.

Los síntomas que comentas es un claro ejemplo de una soldadura defectuosa o una pista del Circuito Impreso cortada.

Te tendrás que armar de paciencia y revisar visualmente todas las soldaduras hasta detectar cuál es la que está fallando.

Si tienes una buena lupa mejor.

Puedes intentar ir repasando una por una las soldaduras hasta que "suene la flauta"

Si el fallo es una pista cortada, la podrás reparar, con una cuchilla raspa bien la pista hasta que quede el cobre al descubierto, a continuación cubre el corte con estaño.
Suerte en tu aventura.

Sal U2


----------



## Elektro90

Hola
He visto que muchos dicen  que para saber si un cargador esta dañado y se chupa la corriente se debe poner una resistencia.
Por ejemplo si tengo un cargador de laptop 19VDC, 3A u otro similar, entonces escucho y leo casi siempre a la gente decir ponle una resistencia de 100ohms/ 1watts

Si pongo eso entonces corriente que pasara por dicha resistencia(carga) seria I= P/V, I= 1/100, es decir, 10mA. Seria esto suficiente para saber si el cargador en verdad esta defectuoso?. Asi que pense que lo mejor seria FORZAR ( sacar la maxima corriente) al cargador. Tomando el ejemplo de arriba 19vdc /3A, se sabe que 3A es la corriente maxima que puede entregar, pero en funcion normal la laptop estara consumiendo 1A a 2A, Asi que tomo referencia 2A, y calculo la resistencia que necesitaria para que pasen esos 2A, R=19/2=9.5 ohms, y luego calculo la potencia que deberia tener para que esa resistencia no se queme, P=19.5*2=39watts. Ya que no es comun o existe resistencia de 9.5ohms/39watts.  Pongo en Serie 4 resistencias de 2.5ohms,entonces cada resistencia tenga un voltaje de V=2.4*2=5v y una potencia de P=5*2=10watts. Entonces para que no queme dichas resistencias tendria que usar 4 resistencias en serie de  2.5ohms/15watts, luego conectarla en paralelo al cargador y COMPROBAR que no cae el voltaje.

Bueno podria usar otra combinacion de resistencia pero la idea es forzar bastante amperaje  del cargador.

Tiene sentido la prueba que pienso o no o es suficiente ponerle una resitencia de 100ohms /1watts como todos dicen?? 

Saludos ...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Quizás te salga mas barato dos lámparas de 12 V 21 W en serie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




O probar el cargador en otra Laptop


----------



## braulillo

Yo trabajé en un local comercial, donde vendiamos cargadores de laptop, y los probabamos con lamparas de auto de 24 volts y 21 watts.. si no prendian el cargador estaba malo..


----------



## Elektro90

Buena idea! pero quiero sacar los 2A del cargador ya que el cargador puede suministrar hasta 3A pero con 2A es suficiente1

En ese caso seria 2 lamparas en serie de 12v 21 watts, PERO DE QUE AMPERAJE DEBE SER LA LAMPARA PARA EXTRAER LOS 2A DEL CARGADOR Y NO QUEMARLO?. 

Si uso esas  2 lamparas solo pasara 1.75Amp ( Seria suficiente para forzar el cargador?)

En el caso de usar 1 sola lampara de 24V 21 watts (braulillo), pasara solo 0.8Amperios

Estaba pensando y creo que estuve confundido diciendo de que amperaje debo comprar las lamparas de 12V jaja .  Ahora pienso que el amperaje que consumira la lampara lo determina el voltaje y watts , osea al comprar no se pide por Amperaje jaj Cierto?. Es decir puede pasar cualquier tamaño de corriente por la lampara siempre y cuando sea igual o menor al que puede entregar el cargador (fuente). 
Entonces algo ideal seria una lampara de 12V y 24 watts, pero no se si existira esa lampara! Ahi si consume 2A del cargador

Espero sus comentarios finales!



Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Elektro90 dijo:
			
		

> En ese caso seria 2 lamparas en serie de 12v 21 watts. Si uso esas 2 lamparas solo pasara 1.75Amp ( Seria suficiente para forzar el cargador?)


 
Un poco mas de esa corriente  ya que la lámpara tendrá menos tensión (19 V en vez de 24 V )


----------



## Elektro90

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> Un poco mas de esa corriente  ya que la lámpara tendrá menos tensión (19 V en vez de 24 V )



Pense que lo tenia entendido, pero me desconcerto por qué tendre 19V en lugar de 24 si estan en serie..?? Según la teoría se suman los voltajes en serie . Podrias decirme en que se pierde 5v?
Si es asi entonces por cada lampara de 21watts tendria 19/9.5=2.1A.. 

Otra preguntita: Que te parece mi lampara ideal y unica de 12V y 24 watts. habria alguna perdida de tension?.

Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

La suma de las lámparas da 24 V , es correcto ; pero tu cargador entrega 19 V , así que los filamentos no llegarán a ponerse blancos y consumirán más , no cuenta ese último cálculo  que hiciste , habría que medirlo. Aunque no andará muy lejos de los 2 Amperes.

Saludos !


----------



## Elektro90

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> no cuenta ese último cálculo  que hiciste , habría que medirlo. Aunque no andará muy lejos de los 2 Amperes.



Tienes toda la razon mi pseudo lampara ideal no serviria ya que el cargador de laptop da 19v y si uso una sola lampara de 12v/24 watts se quemaria por los 7v en exceso que entrega el cargador. Jaja No se que pasaba por mi cabeza al dar ese mal .

Me rectifico:
Bueno, ya que los cargadadores de laptops como dan a lo mucho 19v y 2A es un consumo normal.
Entonces, El foco/Bombilla ideal seria 50watts y 24V, en donde consumiria una corriente de 50/24= 2.08A y con 24V estaria seguro de que algun cargador alterado con sobrevoltaje (20,21,22V) no queme el foco.  Tengo razon o sigo perdido?. jaja

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Correcto , o una lámpara de 24V 50W , o dos de 12V 21 W en serie


----------



## analogico

la resistencia varia con la temperatura mas caliente mas resistencia por lo que los calculos son validos para 24V y no necesariamente coinciden con los calculos de 19V
ya que el filamento se calienta mas con 24 v al amarillo y con 19 apenas al rojo
por lo tanto debes hacer pruebas con las lamparas de 24V y el tester

si el tester es de los baratos  los cables que trae no soportan tanta corriente
asi que usa unos cables apropiados para armar el invento




cuidado si conectas las lamparas de 12V a 19V es probable que exploten


----------



## RedDed

Que tal, buen día a todos 
Primero que nada me gustaría presentarme, soy nuevo en el foro y soy estudiante de la carrera de ing. electrónica así que en lo que les pueda servir aquí estoy 

Bueno, pasando al problema que me aqueja, les comento. Tengo una laptop toshiba satellite c50 de la serie A, la cual adquirí hace unos 7 meses. Todo anduvo bien hasta ayer que mientras la cargaba el led indicador de cargado comenzó a parpadear y mis setting (la configuración de ahorro de cuando esta conectada y desconectada) a cambiar como si estuviese conectando y desconectando el cargador, al final se quedo cargando. Hoy me paso lo mismo pero esta vez no cargo. Pensé que era algún falso de la fuente pero al medirla me arrojaba el voltaje que se supone que debe arrojar y no variaba ni dejaba de darme los 19V. Le quite la pila a mi lap y me cerciore de que los contactos estuvieran libres de polvo, lo están, al igual que el pin donde se conecta macho y hembra. Retire la pila a la laptop e intente encenderla solo conectada a la fuente, no encendió. Rato después la apague pero la deje conectada con la pila en su lugar y que creen, comenzó a cargar. Se cargo totalmente, la encendí y al conectar el cargador (estando encendida esta vez) funciona como si nada nunca hubiese pasado.

Pueden pensar que como ya funciona ya no me queje pero lo cierto es que me parece una alerta de algo esta fallando y se puede poner peor. Quisiera saber si alguien me podría compartir su opinión sobre que puede estar ocurriendo, algunas personas me han dicho que el centro de carga o que el pin de conexión y otra mas dijo que puede que el amperaje de la fuente no sea el adecuado (lo cual es raro porque es el cargador original) pero bueno, antes de mandarla a arreglar quisiera mas opiniones  esto es todo, saludos y gracias de antemano 

PD.- No puedo hacer valer la garantía pues un idiota perdió mi ticket de compra


----------



## nasaserna

Tranquilo, puede ser lo del cargador a veces algún condensador del cargador falla y este empieza a bajar la corriente que normalmente entrega(algo raro en tan poco tiempo,  pero sucede), lo del  del ticket de  para la garantía, si tu lo compraste a nombre tuyo, el almacen está en la obligación de entregarte una copia (puedes asesorarte con defensa al consumidor, es gratis en todos los paises),  normalmente se exige para la garantía, que se hace en  centros de servicio distintos al almacen quete vendió el equipo.
Tu problema es que es un incidente muy poco frecuente y a veces normal, debido a bajones de energía que se salen del rango de regulación de la fuente y esta empieza a mostrar estos incidentes.* no es por demás verificar los cables de conexión que fallan y hacen cantactos poco fiables, tanto del toma al cargador , como del cargador al equipo.
Suerte
PD.
*Bienvenido al Foro
suerte


----------



## RedDed

que tal nasaserna  gracias por responder, te comento lo que sucedió desde tu respuesta. Pensé (y me alivie) que fuese el cargador como dijiste. El día de ayer fui a probarlo con otro cargador que funcionaba correctamente y paso exactamente lo mismo. Mi equipo en este punto solo cargaba estando apagada. Hoy por la mañana dejo de hacerlo, definitivamente no carga y no funciona sin batería. El problema aquí es la computadora y no el cargador, creo que es como me dijeron antes por el centro de carga, no queda mas que ver de que manera puedo hacer valer la garantía, gracias por tu respuesta


----------



## chclau

si la compraste con tarjeta de credito se puede recuperar los datos de la compra aunque hayas perdido la boleta. Suerte!


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Mira la configuración de la carga de la batería que hay el sistema operativo.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## RedDed

que tal elaficionado. No es el setting de mi pc, lo revise y no hay nada fuera de lo usual. Ademas ahora el led indicador de cargado parpadea a razón de un segundo mientras la laptop se encuentra apagada.


----------



## Yetrox

@RedDed Ya le hiciste el reset, sin batería y sin conectar el cargador pulsas por 20 segundos el botón de encendido, luego conectas solo el cargador sin batería y nos cuentas.


----------



## lleonver

Revisa la tensión de fuente cuando este conectada al equipo, comentas.


----------



## RedDed

Yetrox, genial! me ayudo tu respuesta, hice lo que me dijiste y la equipo ahora enciende con solo la fuente conectada (sin batería) y carga sin problemas pero solo estando apagada, se soluciono algo pero persiste el problema inicial que no carga mientras esta encendida, ¿sera algún fallo en la batería? tengo entendido que el procedimiento que me haz dicho es para liberar de la estática al equipo, habrá algún problema como estática en la batería? solo estoy suponiendo. Muchas gracias a todos por sus respuestas, seguiré investigando por otros lados y les compartiré mis resultados. Espero se solucione al 100 mi problema. Gracias de nuevo a todos. Si tienen alguna otra sugerencia por favor posteenla y yo hago la prueba.


----------



## Yetrox

@RedDed con gran gusto ayudarte, si aun no carga bien y solo carga la batería apagado el Laptop, el fallo mas común es que la batería viene mala de fabrica, para completar es genérica, cuando se deja cargar 100% y la usas hasta que se agote al 0% empieza a molestar mas y mas, queda de experiencia nunca dejen que se agote una batería al 0%, se va agotando mas y mas ya no dura hasta que muere, al igual pasa con los cargadores al ser genéricos algunos son incompatibles con la carga de batería, lo que hacen es dañarla día a día.

Debes implementar un buen plan economizador o equilibrado luego reinicias, hay que ahorrar y en tiempos de crisis tampoco se puede subir todo el brillo de la pantalla, lo mejor es cuando recién compras un laptop es quitarle la batería y únicamente cuando se trabaje en algo importante se coloca, de lo contrario no va durar ni un espabilar esto sucede en todos los Laptop es un negocio lo de las baterías


----------



## RedDed

Que tal yetrox. Fíjate que el problema vuelve, no carga mientras esta apagada ni puedo encenderla con el cargador puesto y sin batería. Me quede sin ideas y el problema es que la garantía solo es valida en usa por lo que tengo que esperar como 15 para poder hacerla valer. Que retraso esta situación en un equipo de apenas 7 meses de eso, y en finales de semestre :/


----------



## danigrvc

Buenas. Tengo un portátil Acer cuyo cargador ha pasado a mejor vida (o eso creo), pero me gustaría saber porqué. Cuando conectas el cargador a la corriente (sin conectarlo al portátil), el LED del cargador se enciende pero chisperrea no se queda fijo como siempre. 

De donde salen los 19V para conectar el portátil, he puesto el polimetro y no salen 19V, si no 17,8V, 18V, 18,4V, 18,7V y vuelve a bajar. A veces se quedan en 17,1V y empieza a subir. Es decir, algo le pasa al cargador pero yo no se de que puede ser, ¿me podeis iluminar?


Gracias! ...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si ya compraste el nuevo , entonces comienza a desarmarlo 

Un poco de sierra alrededor . . .


----------



## danigrvc

Lo tengo desarmado, puedo ver la placa y los componentes. Lo hice usar el polímetro y puse las puntas donde salen los 19V para alimentar el portátil. 

Por eso pregunto aquí a ver de que puede ser y si tiene arreglo, que me gustaría poder arreglarlo.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Tiene capacitores hinchados ?


----------



## danigrvc

Condensadores? Nada, parece que están todos bien. Adjunto una foto
Todo parece estar bien la verdad, no se ve algo que estuviera corroido, inflamado o algo raro, todo dentro de lo normal.


----------



## DOSMETROS

A veces anda mal el optoacoplador , pero yo primero le cambiaría todos los capacitores


----------



## mtssound

Dani: ami me paso exactamente lo mismo que vos con mi cargador, la causa fue que se habia desoldado uno de los cables del tranformador. trata de llegar a el con cuidado y revisalo.

Saludos


----------



## frixer

Amigo yo tambiem tengo ese problema del cargador  modelo EXA0901XH de una asus, cuando conecto y checo la salida de voltaje da 19 v, despues se va cayendo. Ya resolde el optoacoplador. Me podrian ayudar porfa.


----------



## zShackra

Hola, el cargador de la laptop de mi madre no funciona, simplemente no carga, no obtengo en su salida los ~18.5V que marca su etiqueta...

Antes que nada, destacar que sólo soy un novato en la electrónica, aprendo en la vía, pero tomo precauciones y no actúo sin información para no causar daños, ergo aquí me tienen.

Bien, procedí a abrir el cargador de la laptop y a realizar una inspección visual de la fuente conmutada, al no encontrar nada físicamente averiado, decidí comenzar a obtener mediciones con un multímetro digital...

Lo único que logré medir fue hasta el condensador más grande (luego del puente rectificador) ~380VAC, en esta imagen resalto en rojo el condensador del cual obtuve la lectura mencionada.

Como no obtuve más resultados en adelante, decidí comprobar el estado del mosfet pues consideré no oscilaba la fuente, obteniendo como resultado el mosfet averiado, pues no abre / cierra (conmuta), por lo que decidí reemplazarlo, pero al hacerlo, tampoco logré obtener más mediciones en la placa... tal como si no lo hubiera reemplazado. En la imagen anterior resalto en amarillo el mosfet reemplazado, el cual era el K3568 (lo reemplacé por el mismo transistor).

Motivado a esto decidí medir cada componente por separado, obteniendo en la mayoría los valores correctos, supongo... pues los diodos marcaban entre 500Ω y 900Ω y 1 en polaridad opuesta, el devanado primario del transformador marca continuidad y en el secundario igual. Cabe destacar que no obtengo lectura de voltaje alguna en el bobinado primario, ergo en el secundario tampoco. Los condensadores no parecen físicamente estar averiados, no tengo un capacimetro a mano para medir sus valores, pero parece cargar y descargar los mismos con el tester al intentar medir resistencia, por lo que por ahora los descarto.

Sin embargo, detrás de la placa, aparece un integrado el cual desconozco su estado (no sé si se encuentra en corto) pues desconozco la forma de medición, el integrado es el _UTC UC3843A_, lo resalto en rojo en esta foto.

Como no he encontrado un voltaje en el transformador, no me he preocupado por la parte fría de la fuente, supongo el problema sigue en el área caliente o de conmutación... cabe destacar que he re-soldado la mayor parte de componentes por si había alguna soldadura fría, pero aún no obtengo nada.

Bien, he llegado hasta aquí y me encuentro atascado, quisiera me orientaran, quiero aprender y pues llevárselo a un técnico y pagar sería todo lo contrario... no me gusta cambiar componentes y así adivinar dónde estaba la falla, sospecho del UC3843A pero no estoy seguro pues no sé medir su estado, y como dije, reemplazar un componente sin saber si está dañado, no va conmigo... creo que lo original funciona mejor.

Como extra, antes de recibir una bofetada forera , he estado siguiendo el curso de electrónica básica que ha colgado Jose Manuel (terrazocultor) en YouTube, he aprendido un montón de sus videos, incluso me he comprado un libro para ir leyendo pero que va, está en chino pues compré el primero que vi en la librería ... (aprovecho de una vez para preguntarles por algunos libros buenos de electrónica básica para poder ir avanzando mientras aprendo) en fin, a lo que iba es que por esta razón mis conocimientos no son avanzados... pero no soy de los que meten mano sin antes intentar indagar un poco, es propicio aclarar que en la universidad estudio es ingeniería informática y no electrónica (tengo la electrónica de pasatiempo)... así que, por favor, tengan algo de paciencia si deciden ayudarme.

Saludos y gracias por leerme...


----------



## miguelus

Buenos días  zShackra.

En primer lugar, un consejo de seguridad...

Jamás sujetes un circuito como este de la forma en que lo haces en la primera foto.

Ese Condensador Negro de 82µF, 450CVCC puede estar cargado y sufrirás una fuerte descarga   

El UC3843 es el Corazón de esa FA

Se alimenta por el Pin 7, normalmente lleva una Resistencia de alto valor, ~56KΩ, conectada al Positivo de 350VCC,  cuando la FA empieza a funcionar, se alimenta   por medio de un devanado secundario.

Igualmente, en el  Pin 7 hay un Condensador conectado a masa, este Condensador es casi siempre Electrolítico y su valor puede muy variado.

Estos dos componentes, la Resistencia y el Condensador, son los responsables  de que la FA empiece a generar tensión. Cuando la Fa ya está funcionando el UC3843 se alimenta por medio de un devanado secundario del Transformador.

Revisa, tanto la Resistencia como el citado Condensador.

Esta avería suele ser el 99% de los casos, si esto está bien, la avería puede ser cualquier otro componente.

Te aconsejo que bajes el PDF del UC3843, te aclarará muchas dudas 

http://www.ti.com/lit/ds/symlink/uc3843.pdf

Presta atención al circuito de la página 8

Sal U2


----------



## mcrven

A ver paisano:

1.-  Amen de tu poca experiencia (tú mismo lo mencionas), para la reparación de fuentes conmutadas se requiere, sí o sí, de diferentes equipos de prueba y medición. Según tus comentarios solo cuentas con un multímetro y este, es el menos indicado de todos. Sin embargo, es algo para chequeos estáticos y de los componentes pasivos.

2.-  Dices que hay 350 VDC (no es AC cómo indicas) sobre el puente diodos y eso está bien. Esta lectura indica que la tensión no llega a ninguna otra parte del circuito: No hay carga sobre el circuito caliente.

3.-   En la imagen de las pistas se ve que la conexión al positivo del puente presenta un color amarillento. Parece que estuvo recalentada. Siguiendo esa pista se llega hasta la conexión al primario del transformador y, por el lado izquierdo está la conexión del primario que conecta al Transistor. Esa conexión tiene aspecto extraño: parece agrietada. Te sugiero retirar las soldaduras de ambas conexiones y rehacerlas con estaño nuevo.

4.-   La tensión de 350 V debe llegar al transformador y al Drain del transistor.

5.-   La resistencia que menciona miguelus, para alimentar al UC parece ser R1-R2. Son 2 Rs en paralelo de 10 KΩ c/u para una R total de 5 KΩ. que, según tu lectura está bien.

6.-   No sé como comprobaste el MOSFET, pero sí te sugiero no botarlo aún.

7.-   Todos los componentes que se instalan en los aparatos en fábrica son comprobados antes de ser puestos en ellos.

8.-   Ningún componente comprado en tiendas electrónicas siquiera se acerca a las características de los que están instalados en los aparatos, aún si tiene las mismas señas. En especial los TRs y los capacitores que son muy críticos para las fuentes conmutadas. Se requiere que sean de ESR muy baja y generalmente, ninguna tienda los tiene. OJO: Solo cambiar si no hay más remedio y preferiblemente con componentes verificados obtenidos de fuentes desechadas.

Con esto tienes para jugar un rato y, cuéntanos los resultados...


----------



## walteran

mediste bien los electroliticos que tenga


----------



## frixer

frixer dijo:
			
		

> Amigo yo tambiem tengo ese problema del cargador  modelo EXA0901XH de una asus, cuando conecto y checo la salida de voltaje da 19 v, despues se va cayendo. Ya resolde el optoacoplador. Me podrian ayudar porfa.



Despues de tantas pruebas, capacitores transistores nunca pense que fuera el optoacoplador que estuviera dañado. Probe quitandolo , lo  puse inverso . Lo testee con 2 multimetros como hay un video en youtube.  Y al fin dí con la falla, no importa que no encuentres un octoacoplador igual al que tiene tu fuente, trata de buscar uno de caracteristicas mas o menos parecidas, ya que lo unico que te puede afectar es el tamaño. Saludos.


----------



## schlenker

Hola amigos del foro, vengo a ustedes porque tengo una falla en un cargador de notebook que no logro encontrar, eh revisado todo lo que considero que podria estar fallando pero el problema continua.

La cuestion es la siguiente:

Es un cargador de notebook con input: 100/240V 2A 50/60Hz, output: 19V 3.42A.

Dicho cargador tuvo un daño en el cable por lo cual se cortocircuitó la salida, el cable fue reemplazado y pensé que se resolvería el problema.

Para mi sorpresa al conectarlo, en vacío marcó correctamente los 19V a la salida, entonces pasé a enchufarlo a la notebook. Primeramente parecía que iba a cargar correctamente la batería, luego de unos segundos al encender la notebook empezó a hacer la carga intermitente, de a ratitos entraba en modo protección haciendo un tic tic tic, empezaba a cargar, nuevamente dejaba de cargar y a veces entraba en modo protección, todo esto en intervalos muy cortos de 1 ó 2 segundos aprox.

Revisé puente de diodos, bobinas, diodos schottky, mosfet, transformador, resistencias. Parece estar todo correcto a mi entender y no logro encontrar la falla.

Repito, el cargador en vacío aparenta funcionar, pero al conectarlo a la carga (osea la notebook) tiene esa falla de intermitencia y por consecuencia la batería no se carga.

La notebook no es porque ya la conecté con otro cargador y no hubo ningún inconveniente.

Espero me puedan ayudar a solucionarlo, un cargador nuevo no está a mi alcance en estos momentos.

Desde ya será muy agradecida cualquier respuesta e idea!


----------



## lsedr

es importante que escribas la marca y el modelo de tu cargador

saludos C


----------



## nasaserna

schlenker dijo:
			
		

> Revisé puente de diodos, bobinas, diodos schottky, mosfet, transformador, resistencias. Parece estar todo correcto a mi entender y no logro encontrar la falla.
> 
> !



Buenas noches 
Mencionaste muchas cosas pero no leo condensadores, pilas que puede estar por ese lado el problema de corriente que es lo que te está faltando con los síntomas que mencionas


----------



## sergiot

Una cuestión a tener en cuenta con los cargadores de notebook, muchos llevan 3 cables de salida, el tercero en cuestión es para habilitar la carga de la batería, en la hp como la que tengo, es distinta a las de Samsung por ejemplo, el tercer cable existe en las dos, pero las señales son distintas, estimo que ese no es tu problema ya que todo es dela misma marca.

Por lo pronto verificaría que hayan conectado bien esos e cables, puede que hayan usado es de señal como alimentación y como no entrega corriente suficiente se "apaga", la otra opción para descartar la notebook es calcular una resistencia de carga para medir si la fuente entrega la corriente que dice que debe entregar, la mayoría de las veces uso este método ya que me permite descartar algún factor ajeno a la fuente, conectás la resistencia en serie con el tester en corriente continua y verificas que indique la que corresponda.


----------



## schlenker

Hola, mil disculpas, la marca del cargador es GREAT WALL. Muchas gracias por las respuestas.

Los condensadores no los eh comprobado porque no cuento con un capacímetro para medirlos, me sugeris que sustituya todos tanto electrolíticos como cerámicos? Eso podría solucionar mi problema?

Con respecto a los cables, el cargador solo cuenta con 2 en su salida positivo y masa.


----------



## Nuyel

Yo supongo que el crítico seria el de la salida, y no es asunto de la capacidad sino del ESR que crece con la edad y puede volver inestable el voltaje de salida ya que cambia la respuesta a la frecuencia y transitorios.


----------



## pastor007

hola a todos los foristas de la electronica salud ,los consulto con esta fuente tipo cargador modelo PA-1400-14 de origen chino ,con salida de 19v 2,1A , que le entro agua y rompiò el mosfet K3265 y la resistencia de sustrato o fuente de 0,27 ohm .Por el Mosfet puse en su reemplazo para probar haber si levantaba 7n50u ,querìa saber si esto es correcto y supuestamente si no tiene nada en corto ,deberìa levantar ?


----------



## Sr. Domo

Yo revisaría todo diodo y transistor que traiga el cargador, que tal si el transistor llegara a funcionar bien pero si otros semiconductores ya están dañados (fugas, abiertos, corto) no te sirvió de nada...

Lo que me fijaría a la hora de cambiar un transistor sería:

Frecuencia máxima de operación
RDSON (en caso del MOSFET)
Corriente drenador-surtidor (aunque los transistores MOSFET es común que manejen altas corrientes)
Voltaje drenador-surtidor (igual que el anterior, el VDS es muy alto, no he visto uno de menos de 100V)

En resumen, busco los datasheet de ambos mosfet y compruebo que sean lo más parecido posible.

Salu2!


----------



## Nuyel

Domonation Corporation dijo:


> Lo que me fijaría a la hora de cambiar un transistor sería:
> 
> Frecuencia máxima de operación
> RDSON (en caso del MOSFET)
> Corriente drenador-surtidor (aunque los transistores MOSFET es común que manejen altas corrientes)
> Voltaje drenador-surtidor (igual que el anterior, el VDS es muy alto, no he visto uno de menos de 100V)
> 
> En resumen, busco los datasheet de ambos mosfet y compruebo que sean lo más parecido posible.
> 
> Salu2!



La corriente no será mucha, quizás 1A máximo ya que lo transforma, el voltaje si fíjate por que está rectificado y según la línea tendrás entre 155Vdc(a 110Vac) y 325Vdc (a 230Vac) otro detalle son los Vgs para que el circuito pueda controlarlos apropiadamente


----------



## Sr. Domo

Nuyel dijo:


> La corriente no será mucha, quizás 1A máximo ya que lo transforma, el voltaje si fíjate por que está rectificado y según la línea tendrás entre 155Vdc(a 110Vac) y 325Vdc (a 230Vac) otro detalle son los Vgs para que el circuito pueda controlarlos apropiadamente



Sip, pero me refería a que los mosfet tienen la capacidad de manejar altas corrientes, como la corriente de colector en un BJT pero en un MOSFET sería algo así como "corriente de drenador" 

Salu2!


----------



## electro77

fallaba y lo tocaba y volvia a funcionar hasta que hizo cortocircuito en ese punto (el pelado del cable exterior lo hice yo)


----------



## Sr. Domo

Hola!

Esos conectores los venden para soldar, o sea que mejor trata de cortar el cable dejando un centímetro del mismo que es el que pelarás para soldar en el nuevo conector.

Trata de cortar el cable todo sulfatado (parece) para que no tengas problemas a la hora de soldar. El punto es tratar de no mover la ferrita que ves ahí, porque es abrirlo y cambiarlo y... muy tedioso...

Salu2!


----------



## solaris8

,





> ¿podría arreglarlo yo?


si tienes un soldador, estaño unos alicates.....seguramente que si

...bueno también paciencia y comprar un plug nuevo








son dos cables(si no veo mal), uno es el positivo y el otro negativo, lo que te tenes que fijar es donde va cada uno en conector, es decir en cual terminal del plug nuevo va el positivo en el centro o afuera
en la caja del adaptador debería estar dibujado...


----------



## Sr. Domo

solaris8 dijo:
			
		

> ,
> si tienes un soldador, estaño unos alicates.....seguramente que si
> 
> ...bueno también paciencia y comprar un plug nuevo
> 
> 
> http://imagenes.steren.com.mx/_imgs/prod/zoom/250-189.JPG
> 
> son dos cables(si no veo mal), uno es el positivo y el otro negativo, lo que te tenes que fijar es donde va cada uno en conector, es decir en cual terminal del plug nuevo va el positivo en el centro o afuera
> en la caja del adaptador debería estar dibujado...
> http://www1.dealextreme.com/productimages/sku_15819_5.jpg



Por lo general el positivo siempre va al centro y el negativo es la carcasa del conector. Jamás he visto uno al revés, tal vez si existan cargadores con esa configuración, pero hasta la fecha no he visto ni uno.

Salu2!


----------



## electro77

¿Como saber como se llama el tipo exacto de contector de alimentación de mi portatil? lo busco y busco por internet pero nada (es un lenovo s10e)


----------



## tiago

Lenovo s10e power connector

Saludos.


----------



## Nuyel

no se, al del cable simplemente lo conozco como Plug inverso o invertido y al parecer es el de 2,5mm


----------



## DOSMETROS

Plug hueco                             ?


----------



## tiago

Ah, el otro  

Tienes que ir a una tienda de componentes con él y que te den lo que mas se parezca.
O mejor, llévate el portátil y que te den lo que mejor se adapte, el diámetro del vástago central se encuentra en cuatro medidas.

Saludos.


----------



## mcrven

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Plug hueco                             ?



Parece más bien hermafrodita...

Es plug por fuera y jack por dentro...


----------



## electro77

tiago dijo:


> Lenovo s10e power connector
> 
> Saludos.



ahi salen conectores hembra sólo




electro77 dijo:


> fallaba y lo tocaba y volvia a funcionar hasta que hizo cortocircuito en ese punto (el pelado del cable exterior lo hice yo)



No es fácil encontrar en mi ciudad ese conector y he pensado, ¿podría usar el mismo que traía, arreglando el cable de alguna manera?

¿Hay algún tutorial para cortarlo y volverlo a unir sin que tenga pérdidas?

Ver el archivo adjunto 120282


----------



## DOSMETROS

Reparar eso es facil , cortá el cable lo mas alejado posible de la ficha , luego cortá el cable justo detrás del "coso ese redondo"

El "coso ese redondo" lo quemás un poco para liberarlo del plástico o le pasás un taladro por dentro , obtendrás un "caño de ferrita" (ferrite-beads).

Le volvés a poner el ferrite al cable , pelás el cable y unis cada uno con cada uno , aislandolo convenientemente (termocontraible)

Una vez que funcione se le hace un refuerzo con pegamento epoxi o con pistola caliente de siliconas.

Es todo !


----------



## electro77

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Reparar eso es facil , cortá el cable lo mas alejado posible de la ficha , luego cortá el cable justo detrás del "coso ese redondo"
> 
> El "coso ese redondo" lo quemás un poco para liberarlo del plástico o le pasás un taladro por dentro , obtendrás un "caño de ferrita" (ferrite-beads).
> 
> Le volvés a poner el ferrite al cable , pelás el cable y unis cada uno con cada uno , aislandolo convenientemente (termocontraible)
> 
> Una vez que funcione se le hace un refuerzo con pegamento epoxi o con pistola caliente de siliconas.
> 
> Es todo !



perdona, no entiendo algunos términos, soy de españa.


no me he enterado por donde tengo que cortar el cable.

¿que es la ficha?

¿y justo por detrás del coso redondo, significa por la parte cercana al conector o por la parte lejana?

Gracias.


----------



## tiago

Lenovo creo que usa el diametro interior mas grande, como Toshiba. Creo que en tiendas de electrónica lo puedes encontrar.

Salút.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

A ver, lo términos utilizados por DOSMETROS tambien los he oido en españa, mi viejo cada vez que pedía algo que no sabía que era pedía un "coso como este". La ficha es el conector. El coso redondo es el cilindro ese que tiene el cable (un tubito de ferrita) a la derecha y el termocontraible aquí se le suele llamar termoretráctil y se consigue en tiendas de electrónica, almacenes de electricidad o grandes superficies de bricolage.
En youtube hay videos mostrando lo que comenta el compañero, por aquello de "la imagen y las mil palabras".






Saludos

Edito: si infrinjo alguna ley/norma por el acceso directo borrarlo por favor.


----------



## yosimiro

electro77 dijo:


> ¿que es la ficha?


-------------------------------------------------o--------------------------------------
En Argentina, y creo que en otros sitios de sudamérica, *ficha* se denomina, a *todo tipo de conectores.
*

Ej:  _ficha plug, ficha RCA, ficha macho,_ etc.


----------



## santibotalla

Estoy teniendo un problema con un cargador de mac el cual no entrega voltaje. Controlé y medí todo lo que pude (cable, capacitores, inductores) pero no encontré nada fuera de lugar. Todo esto lo hice con un multimetro, lo que no pude detectar fue el regulador de tensión que quizás puede ser lo que esté fallando. Dejo una foto del cargador abierto. Desde ya agradezco cualquier información que me puedan brindar.


----------



## Nilfred

Hay una mancha marón-rojiza sobre el plástico blanco que no debería estar ahí.
No se aprecia en la foto si el capacitor grande esta inflado.


----------



## santibotalla

Nilfred dijo:


> Hay una mancha marón-rojiza sobre el plástico blanco que no debería estar ahí.
> No se aprecia en la foto si el capacitor grande esta inflado.



Si, es cierto Nilfred hay algunas manchas medio marrones. Sospechaba que fuera el capacitor grande pero lo medi y estaba bien. Cuando digo que lo medi lo que hice fue conectar el multimetro y ver que la resistencia fuera variando progresivamente en ambos sentidos, quizas esta prueba no es suficiente aunque tampoco lo veo hinchado.


----------



## 1024

santibotalla dijo:


> Estoy teniendo un problema con un cargador de mac el cual no entrega voltaje. Controlé y medí todo lo que pude (cable, capacitores, inductores) pero no encontré nada fuera de lugar. Todo esto lo hice con un multimetro, lo que no pude detectar fue el regulador de tensión que quizás puede ser lo que esté fallando. Dejo una foto del cargador abierto. Desde ya agradezco cualquier información que me puedan brindar.



Hola, tendrías que empezar a verificar voltajes en la parte primaria del cargador, con mucho cuidado verificar que voltaje de directa existe en el capacitor grande.


----------



## santibotalla

1024 dijo:


> Hola, tendrías que empezar a verificar voltajes en la parte primaria del cargador, con mucho cuidado verificar que voltaje de directa existe en el capacitor grande.



Claro, el problema es que el capacitor no tiene voltaje, sin embargo al medir la resistencia entre sus bornes variaba en ambos sentidos, me parecio raro. Espero que sea eso solamente ya que es un capacitor de 150u 400V, y sale como $60. 
Se te ocurre algun otro componente que pueda chequear? Gracias!


----------



## tiago

@santibotalla antes de nada debes subir toda la información que hayas recacabdo. Si has comprobado que el condensador grande no tiene voltaje ...*Dilo* y no esperes que las circunstancias te lo saquen a cucharadas.
Probablemente sea el puente de diodos. O mejor aún, mide si llega tensión de 220 a la placa.

Saludos.


----------



## 1024

santibotalla dijo:


> Claro, el problema es que el capacitor no tiene voltaje, sin embargo al medir la resistencia entre sus bornes variaba en ambos sentidos, me parecio raro. Espero que sea eso solamente ya que es un capacitor de 150u 400V, y sale como $60.
> Se te ocurre algun otro componente que pueda chequear? Gracias!



Hola, como te mencionan detalla mas la situación, probablemente sea el puente de diodos o aun mas fácil el cable, verifica eso, ya que en forma básica antes de ese capacitor grande solo esta el puente de diodos, fusible, filtro EMI y cable.


----------



## santibotalla

1024 dijo:


> Hola, como te mencionan detalla mas la situación, probablemente sea el puente de diodos o aun mas fácil el cable, verifica eso, ya que en forma básica antes de ese capacitor grande solo esta el puente de diodos, fusible, filtro EMI y cable.



Esta bien perdon, pero como identifico el puente de diodos? El cable seguro que no es


----------



## 1024

santibotalla dijo:


> Esta bien perdon, pero como identifico el puente de diodos? El cable seguro que no es



Hola, verifica si tienes 220 VAC en la placa y el puente de diodos esta justo al lado derecho del capacitor grande


----------



## santibotalla

1024 dijo:


> Hola, verifica si tienes 220 VAC en la placa y el puente de diodos esta justo al lado derecho del capacitor grandehttp://agrega.educacion.es/galeriaimg/9f/es_20071227_1_5010865/es_20071227_1_5010865.png



Tengo 0V en el capacitor y en el puente de diodos... Puede ser que el puente de diodos no este funcionando y por eso no tengo tension en el capacitor grande?


----------



## Nilfred

¿Hasta dónde llegan los 220 V? Si llega hasta un fusible, no lo reemplaces aún.


----------



## santibotalla

Nilfred dijo:


> ¿Hasta dónde llegan los 220 V? Si llega hasta un fusible, no lo reemplaces aún.



Hasta un toroide que es el primer componente hacia donde van los 220v. Igualmente a otros componentes del circuito les llega tension pero siguiendo el camino hacia el capacitor grande me encuentro con que hasta ahi llegan los 220v


----------



## 1024

santibotalla dijo:


> Hasta un toroide que es el primer componente hacia donde van los 220v. Igualmente a otros componentes del circuito les llega tension pero siguiendo el camino hacia el capacitor grande me encuentro con que hasta ahi llegan los 220v



Hola, para poder ayudarte mejor seria conveniente que mostraras mas imágenes de como estas midiendo, el puente de diodos es fácil de diagnosticar ya que si tiene  voltaje entre sus pines de alterna (~~)pero no en los de salida (+ -)esta dañado, o puedes verificarlo con tu tester en modo diodo, pero a este componente casi siempre lo antecede un fusible en alguna etapa previa entonces necesitas verificar eso,  el toroide que mencionas es un filtro y muy posiblemente este bien.


----------



## santibotalla

1024 dijo:


> Hola, para poder ayudarte mejor seria conveniente que mostraras mas imágenes de como estas midiendo, el puente de diodos es fácil de diagnosticar ya que si tiene  voltaje entre sus pines de alterna (~~)pero no en los de salida (+ -)esta dañado, o puedes verificarlo con tu tester en modo diodo, pero a este componente casi siempre lo antecede un fusible en alguna etapa previa entonces necesitas verificar eso,  el toroide que mencionas es un filtro y muy posiblemente este bien.



Medi el puente de diodos como indicas, entre los pines de alterna tengo 0V y en los de salida también 0V de continua y alterna. Me podrias decir que componente es el que marque en la foto? Es el único componente en el que pude medir 220v. Gracias!


----------



## 1024

santibotalla dijo:


> Medi el puente de diodos como indicas, entre los pines de alterna tengo 0V y en los de salida también 0V de continua y alterna. Me podrias decir que componente es el que marque en la foto? Es el único componente en el que pude medir 220v. Gracias!



Hola, ese es muy posiblemente un fusible, de ser el caso tienes que identificar por que se daño, mide si no tienes corto circuito en el puente de diodos ya sea en la salida o la entrada, también verifica cada uno de los diodos del puente, para confirmar que sea un fusible observa si dicho componente tiene alguna nomenclatura y también mide resistencia entre sus terminales.


----------



## santibotalla

1024 dijo:


> Hola, ese es muy posiblemente un fusible, de ser el caso tienes que identificar por que se daño, mide si no tienes corto circuito en el puente de diodos ya sea en la salida o la entrada, también verifica cada uno de los diodos del puente, para confirmar que sea un fusible observa si dicho componente tiene alguna nomenclatura y también mide resistencia entre sus terminales.
> http://i01.i.aliimg.com/wsphoto/v0/...low-Micro-font-b-Fuse-b-font-font-b-T2A-b.jpg



Perfecto, en la patas de este supuesto fusible medi 220v y resistencia infinita. Por otro lado medi el puente de diodos y obtuve algo que me desconcerto un poco. 
Segun el grafico que subi tengo continuidad entre las patas 1 y 2 (+ y alterna) , y entre la 3 y 4 ( fase y -) en ambos sentidos. Por otro lado entre la pata 2 y 3, que serian las de alterna, obtuve una resistencia de 354 ohms también en ambos sentidos.. 
Creo que este es el componente que esta fallando, de todos modos espero sus respuestas.


----------



## 1024

santibotalla dijo:


> Perfecto, en la patas de este supuesto fusible medi 220v y resistencia infinita. Por otro lado medi el puente de diodos y obtuve algo que me desconcerto un poco.
> Segun el grafico que subi tengo continuidad entre las patas 1 y 2 (+ y alterna) , y entre la 3 y 4 ( fase y -) en ambos sentidos. Por otro lado entre la pata 2 y 3, que serian las de alterna, obtuve una resistencia de 354 ohms también en ambos sentidos..
> Creo que este es el componente que esta fallando, de todos modos espero sus respuestas.



Hola, desolda el puente de diodos y verificalo fuera del circuito, nuevamente verifica el puente de diodos pero con tu tester en modo diodo.


----------



## Nilfred

santibotalla dijo:


> tengo continuidad entre las patas ... en ambos sentidos.
> Creo que este es el componente que esta fallando, de todos modos espero sus respuestas.


Si, murió. 
Ahora imaginate un cortocircuito en el puente: ¿Que componentes en serie arrastra?
Puede haber un NTC o algo de ahí hacia la entrada.
Una vez que cambias todo, hacé la prueba con una lámpara en serie.


----------



## santibotalla

Barbaro muchas gracias Nilfred y 1024, fueron muy amables. Cuando pueda lo cambio y cualquier cosa posteo de nuevo. De todos modos, esta bien que el supuesto fusible tenga los 220v y resistencia infinita?


----------



## 1024

santibotalla dijo:


> ..........esta bien que el supuesto fusible tenga los 220v y resistencia infinita?



Hola, depende como lo estes midiendo, esta mal que mida resistencia infinita, debe ser corto circuito.


----------



## 6726rumi

*H*ola*,* estoy reparando el cargador de una notebook. *L*o revise y al desarmar y medir con multimetro me salio q*ue* tenia corto en los cables*,* asi q*ue* los desolde*.*

*A*l conectar el cargador a 220 se enciende el led testigo de q*ue* esta funcionando (cuando estaba en corto este no funcionaba) pero al medir el voltaje de salida el mismo oscila en 18 v y baja a 15v y d ahi sube , tendria q*ue* llegar a los 20v , con este voltaje no alcanza a cargar la bateria del portatil.

*T*ienen alguna idea de q*ue* podra ser o*_*sea q*ue* componente puede estar fallando ? muchas gracias. Carlos ...


----------



## shevchenko

Pruébalo conectando una carga, un motorcito o algo así y cuando este andando medí que voltaje entrega y si sigue oscilando! tendrías que revisar diodos del secundario y sus electrolíticos, mira muy bien si no hay alguna resistencia que se haya recalentado y comprobá cuanto mide y si esta de acuerdo según sus colores, con cuidado tambien podes comprobar que voltaje le llega al Capacitor principal que filtra linea luego del puente de diodos! 

El cable normalmente se pone en corto o corta cerca de la ficha donde se conecta a la laptop, pero también suele pasar justo en el filtro unos centímetros antes de dicha ficha...


----------



## Sr. Domo

Estoy seguro que el IC PWM le envia ondas senoidales en vez de cuadradas 

Sin una foto detallada no se te puede ayudar.

Pero, por lo poco que he aprendido acerca de las SMPS, podría decirte que el problema está ubicado en la realimentación. Casi todos los cargadores traen un optoacoplador, retíralo y cambialo. O, algunos tambien traen un zener ajustable con un par de resistencias, a veces hay que cambiarlo también, por lo regular es un TL431.

Saludos


----------



## juanyloli

hola , intentado reparar una cargador de laptop ocasione un cortocircuito ,vamos que saltaron los magnetos 
he revisado el NTC ,  mosfet ,he reparado un par de pistas fundidas ,el fusible como es normal pero cuando pongo una bombilla en el fusible me luce bastante es decir que todabia ahi algo que paso por alto y no se que es ...


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

revisa varistor , el choke , el mosfet sacalo y midelo debe dar medida de abierto y cerrado si no hace esas medidas puede no estar conmutando lo que se pudo quedar cerrado

revisa el diodo rectificador o los 4 si es el caso hay varias cosillas por revisar


----------



## juanyloli

Que es el    " choke" 
gracias


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

es una bobina enrrollada como si fuera un transforamdor toroidal que inpide que la frecuencia escape a otras etapas del circuito


----------



## raydem

Buenas, me han dado un transformador automatico de la marca ngs modelo W-90W. El transformador esta bien pero el caso es que no me han dado las puntas, dichas puntas son de tres terminales. No encuentro puntas de tres terminales por lo que quiero ponerle las genericas de dos. No consigo que funcione de ninguna manera, el transformador da 12 voltios en un terminal, 2.32 voltios en otro y el tercero entiendo que es masa. La salida se autoregula desde 12V hasta 24V. ¿Me pueden ayudar para hacerlo funcionar con puntas de dos terminales? 

gracias


----------



## angel36

si no me equivoco ese cargador regula con una resistencia que lleva en cada punta....

tendrías que medir entre los pines de la punta adecuada y ver que valor lleva para el voltaje que necesitas


----------



## raydem

Correcto, ya lo tengo funcionando. Muchas gracias.


----------



## solaris8

se me quemo el cargador de la laptop, lo abri y la L2 esta  carbonizada al punto que derritio el plastico de la caja. sigue con continiudad, pero ya no carga y se calienta el cargador

alguno tiene el circuito o idea de porque se quemo la bobina, siendo que esta del lado de los 110 volts
y en serie con L1(sobre carga pero porqu??)


----------



## tiago

¿Que tal el puente de diodos?

Saludos.


----------



## solaris8

gracias por responder tiago, lo estuve revisando mas a fondo, y salio el capacitor desoldado, subo unas fotos que se explican mejor.
aparte de la bobina quemada L1(pero con continuidad)


----------



## mcrven

solaris8 dijo:


> aparte de la bobina quemada L1(pero con continuidad)



No se ve tan quemada, la bobina. Más bien parece recalentada. Te sugiero revises los capacitores asociados al filtro. Podrían estar con fugas severas.


----------



## solaris8

se recalento tanto que le hizo un agujero en el plastico de la caja, mañana en el taller lo voy a destripar un poco mas....y si voy a cambiar los capacitores del filtro, el puente y a ver que sale....


----------



## Don Plaquetin

En lo que me toco ese tipo de cargadores el problema esta en el mosfet que no va mas. Saca la bobina y cambiala por otra. Me paso que se ponen en corto al calentarse y derrite el barniz por uso contante y queda unas espira en corto asiendo que se caliente mas y mas.

saludos


----------



## juanyloli

Hola a todos , tengo un cargador de laptop el cual tiene una resistencia smd quemada y no hay marera de saber su numeracion , dicha resistencia esta en la etapa secundaria de dicho cargador justo por el otro lado ahi un trafo , la marca del cargador es un HP  " ppp012-S "
He intentado buscar por internet algun tipo de diagrama del mismo sin exito y mi pregunta es ¿ahi algun metodo  de saber o aproximarse a que valor  corresponde dicha resistencia?


----------



## faivy

Hola tengo un adptador toshiva adp-65sh A que da los 19v a la salida pero cuando se conecta a la laptop esta no lo reconoce y por tanto no carga la bateria se probó en varias laptop y hace lo mismo ...


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Hola, chequea que tensión entrega la fuente, cuando está conectada a una laptop.


----------



## SKYFALL

No habrá un pedazo de algo metido dentro del conector del cargador, o este entra por completo? muchas veces si este se encuentra obstruido de alguna forma no alcanza a hacer contacto con el pin interno del conector.


----------



## faivy

Socio el voltage  que da el cargador a la salida conectado a la laptop es 19v


----------



## SKYFALL

faivy dijo:


> Socio el voltage  que da el cargador a la salida conectado a la laptop es 19v



Le has quitado la tapa a la laptop y medido directamente en el jack con el cargador conectado los 19V? O como los estas midiendo?


----------



## ricbevi

faivy dijo:


> Hola tengo un adptador toshiva adp-65sh A que da los 19v a la salida pero cuando se conecta a la laptop esta no lo reconoce y por tanto no carga la bateria se probó en varias laptop y hace lo mismo ...



Hola...Algunos cargadores llevan tres conexiones, GND, +B, Control/Detección(aunque la ficha parezca un plug hueco estándar, no lo es). Puede estar este ultimo cortada la conexión en el cable o ficha.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## naxito

Sin imágenes, sin abrir el mismo cargador es imposible saber sin verlo primero, todo lo que te podemos decir ahora, solo serian suposiciones. Adjuta mas info e imagenes para que te puedan entregar mas ayuda.


----------



## Osobuque1

Hola
el caso es que tenia roto el cable del cargador del Mac. cambie el cable y ahora sigue sin fucionar el cargador.
A la salida de los pines tengo mili voltios, en lugar de tener 15 o 16v. Parece que en la circuiteria del cargador hay algun dispositivo dañado o que da problemas.

Alguien podria decirme de que podria ser el problema?

Estas son las fotos de la circuiteria por los dos lados.
Antes era solo problema del cable. porque el cable estaba roto, pero cargaba. Compre el cable y despues de cambiarlo no me carga, ni tiene tension en los bornes donde he soldado los cables nuevos.

Gracias


----------



## Lucho LP

Esas fuentes son complicadas... aún viendo las fotos es imposible adivinar lo que puede estar pasando.
Como mínimo va a hacer falta que tomes algunas mediciones en el circuito, pero si no tenés mucha idea de como hacerlo, lo mejor va a ser que lo lleves a reparar a un técnico con experiencia, porque te vas a encontrar tensiones y corrientes altas que pueden ser letales si no tomás recaudos; tambien te podés cargar la fuente completa y empeorar las cosas.. 
Saludos!


----------



## Guerrero7000

Hola, tengo una FA del portátil averiado.

Al desmontar vi que tenía roto el fusible y el puente de diodos en corto. Saqué ambos de la placa y testeé y parecía todo normal.....

Condensadores OK. No hay corto ni en en el primario ni secundario. Bobinas del primario bien. Transfo del secundario aparentemente correcto, transistores OK......TODO PARECE CORRECTO.

Decido comprar el puente de diodos y el fusible y volver a instalarlo......Conecto y PLASHHHHHHHH nuevamente fusible y puente de diodos roto 


¿Dónde puede estar el problema si aparentemente todo está correcto? 

Os dejo, ahora si, unas fotillos de la fuente:


----------



## solaris8

yo revisaria el capacitor del puente ....


----------



## Fogonazo

Revisa el capacitor de entrada y el transistor (o integrado) de conmutación.

Para revisar correctamente hay que retirarlos del impreso.


----------



## Guerrero7000

Tanto el condensador grande como el transistor (el que hay al lado del condensador grande) están testados y están bien.

Bobinas del primario OK
Condensador OK
Condensador del primario OK (El rectangular de la entrada)
Demás condensadores OK
Transistor OK (el que hay junto al condensador grande)

No sé que más mirar....Al quitar el puente de diodos parece estar todo bien, no hay cortos, da valores correctos, pero pongo el puente y el fusible y me lo peta, el puente me lo pone en corto.


----------



## ruben90

Me huele que algún componente entra en corto y excede la corriente de la fuente. No solo debes comprobar componentes activos si no también los pasivos (resistencias, condensadores y inductores), igualmente comprueba las pistas. 

La corriente de entrada en AC es de 1500mA, compruébalo con un Amperimetro.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Lampara en serie y tampoco te olvides del secundario. 

saludos


----------



## mcrven

Retira el TRANSISTOR cuyos pines se ven a la izquierda del punte diodo. Es el TR de conmutación. Si es un MOSFET su pin izquierdo (foto) corresponde al Gate, el central  es DRAIN, el derecho Source. Si es bipolar sería B - C - E.

Coloca puente y fusible nuevos y conecta la fuente con lámpara de unos 100W en serie. Mide la tensión entre masa y positivo del puente (extremos en tu caso), deberías tener unos 310 ~ VDC. Esto aseguraría que no tienes problemas de alimentación primaria.

Verifica muy bien el TR y, si no ves problema en él, reinstálalo.

Conecta la fuente (siempre con lámpara serie). Si la lámpara permanece encendida, es que hay corto o corriente muy alta.

De ser este el caso, retira la soldadura que conduce al G o B. La que se ve a la izquierda de la resistencia, no la del TR. Esto evitará que el TR reciba señales del IC-1 (parece el IC de conmutación). Conectas de nuevo. Si la lámpara destella una vez y queda apagada, significará que hay problema con el IC o su circuitería.

Verifica el número del IC y localiza el datasheet correspondiente.

Hasta aquí de momento.

Para futuras fotos: utilizar cámara con macrofoto. No utilizar flash. Soportar la cámara firmemente, preferiblemente apoyado.


----------



## Guerrero7000

No me queda muy claro dónde debo colocar la lampara en serie.....¿Me lo puedes indicar?

Y esta parte tampoco me queda clara...

De ser este el caso, retira la soldadura que conduce al G o B. La que se ve a la izquierda de la resistencia, no la del TR

¿qué soldadura y resistencia te refieres?

Gracias.


----------



## mcrven

Guerrero7000 dijo:


> No me queda muy claro dónde debo colocar la lampara en serie.....¿Me lo puedes indicar?
> 
> Y esta parte tampoco me queda clara...
> 
> De ser este el caso, retira la soldadura que conduce al G o B. La que se ve a la izquierda de la resistencia, no la del TR
> 
> ¿qué soldadura y resistencia te refieres?
> 
> Gracias.



TR es abreviatura para transistor. En la imagen, G(Gate) es el contacto de la izquierda. Al lado izquierdo del contacto, la pista, va una Resistencia y sigue hacia otro punto de contacto, más a la izquierda aún. Debes retiras el estaño de ese contacto y aislar el alhambre.

La lámpara se coloca en serie con la línea de alimentación.

Ver el archivo adjunto 84899

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapas-potencia-nuevas-reparadas-11722/

Ahí tienes todo un tema al respecto.


----------



## Guerrero7000

No sabía el truco de la bombilla, pensaba que te referias a conectarla a algún punto del puente similar a como se hacía antaño con los TSH.

Te refieres a desoldar y aislar este punto marcado en rojo?






¿Cómo has llegado a la deducción que el IC1 alimenta esa patilla? Yo no veo ninguna pista directa o puente que vaya al IC1 desde ahí....


----------



## mcrven

Guerrero7000 dijo:


> No sabía el truco de la bombilla, pensaba que te referias a conectarla a algún punto del puente similar a como se hacía antaño con los TSH.
> 
> Te refieres a desoldar y aislar este punto marcado en rojo?
> 
> http://oi68.tinypic.com/8x0wh2.jpg
> 
> ¿Cómo has llegado a la deducción que el IC1 alimenta esa patilla? Yo no veo ninguna pista directa o puente que vaya al IC1 desde ahí....



Ese TR es el de conmutación. Esa pista conecta el gate o base. Allí deben llegar los pulsos de conmutación. IC1 parece ser el generador de PWM y este debe enviar esos pulsos al TR, bien sea directamente o a través de algún elemento activo o pasivo.
Aislar el punto gate o base nos asegurará que el TR no va a ser activado. Si se activa con DC fijo, sin pulsos... "PUUUMMM".
El resto lo puedes saber con el datasheet del IC1, es posible que encuentres en él un diagrama básico que te muestre una circuitería parecida a la de tu fuente.

Con el punto rojo aislado, verifica la resistencia que va de la pista a masa. Es para asegurar que el TR no permanezca encendido. Si estuviese abierta (cortada) podría causa esa falla.


----------



## ecotronico

Hola a todos.

Tengo un cargador de laptop marca Dell.
La salida tiene 3 cables: negro, rojo, blanco.
Sigue foto:





Aparentemente  rojo(+), blanco (-). negro = ?

¿Alguien sabe la función o señal de cada color?


----------



## Nuyel

Hiciste prueba de continuidad? El negro normalmente indica tierra (anillo externo), el positivo va al anillo interno y el ID a el pin en el centro, este pin solo se usa para identificar el cargador y ajustar el sistema, en algunos casos limita el desempeño del equipo para ajustar el consumo, en otros directamente indica que no puede utilizarse y desactiva la carga.


----------



## ruben90

Hola, alguien tendrá el diagrama de un cargador marca HP, modelo PA-1650-32HN (19Vx3.5A). En la parte inferior de la placa hay un potenciometro SMD de 22k. El problema fue que al intentar desmontarlo con un cautin de lápiz una de sus pistas se levanto. Tengo su reemplazo pero necesito realizar un puente y no sé en que lugar.

Alguien podría ayudarme?


----------



## capitanp

Este sirve?


----------



## ruben90

Gracias por contestar capitanp.
Muy parecidas las pistas, pero no contiene el potenciometro. Me resigne y acabare utilizando las piezas para otro proyecto, muchas gracias.


----------



## joshdvd

tr1st4n dijo:


> Hola que tal pues resulta ser que lo desarme completamente y tenia una pista cortada, se la solde con mucha batalla con un cablecito pero aun asi se sigue callendo el voltaje, revise los capacitores y esta bien, nose que mas pueda ser no le veo flameado por ninguna mas que en el positivo donde ya repare la pista que estaba mal.
> 
> Si alguien me podria ayudar seria de mucha ayuda, Gracias de antemano!





pupupa dijo:


> tengo el mismo problema que tú, solamente que me manda voltaje inestable... 19V... 18.5.. 20...19.5... no se mantiene el voltaje, serán los capacitores también el problema?
> 
> Espero me ayuden. gracias





andre992 dijo:


> Hola, soy nuevo en la electrónica por lo que espero puedan ayudarme a solucionar mi problema. Lo que pasa es que el cargador de mi lap de un momento a otro dejo de funcionar, al medir la salida del cargador pude ver que esta iba cayendo, es decir, que al empezar pude medir 19.5 voltios y este fue cayendo hasta llegar a 0.3 voltios. Al abrir el cargador aparentemente todo esta bien, lo único que pude observar es que un papel de color amarillo que envuelve el transformador esta suelto en uno de los extremos, ademas pude ver que al empujar el transformador contra la placa la salida del cargador llega hasta los 19.5 v y al dejar de empujar el transformador el voltaje de salida nuevamente cae (lentamente) hasta llegar a los 0.3 voltios, también el transformador tiene un pequeño chillido no se si eso sea normal.
> 
> No se que sea, sera problema de contacto????, no puedo revisar si es que hay un buen contacto entre el transformador y la placa, porq el transformador esta muy pegado a la placa, o sera un problema interno del transformador?????
> 
> Provisionalmente para poder seguir trabajando con mi lap le añadí un papel de manera que con la carcasa del cargador haga presión sobre el transformador y este funcione, pero no se cuanto tiempo me dure esta solución y que problemas pueda traerle a mi lap si es que el cargador no esta funcionando correctamente.
> 
> Espero puedan ayudarme, Gracias. ...





santibotalla dijo:


> Estoy teniendo un problema con un cargador de mac el cual no entrega voltaje. Controlé y medí todo lo que pude (cable, capacitores, inductores) pero no encontré nada fuera de lugar. Todo esto lo hice con un multimetro, lo que no pude detectar fue el regulador de tensión que quizás puede ser lo que esté fallando. Dejo una foto del cargador abierto. Desde ya agradezco cualquier información que me puedan brindar.



Entiendo que ha pasado ya bastante tiempo desde que publicaron estos comentarios, pero quiero compartir con ustedes la experiencia que acabo de tener con una fuente de computadora portátil, de la cual, durante el proceso de reparación, presencié todos los síntomas que ustedes describieron.

La fuente en cuestión es una PPP009L, para computadoras HP y Compaq, de 18.5V y 3.5A.

Al principio no daba nada de nada, después de cambiar todos los componentes visiblemente dañados, y probado transistores y rectificadores que funcionaran, igual seguía sin dar voltaje a la salida.

El tiempo pasó y de casualidad fui de visita donde un familiar, y noté que tenía un cargador similar, mismo modelo, apariencia y características, se lo pedí prestado para tomarlo como referencia. Le expliqué que tenía uno del cual parecía estar bien pero no funcionaba, y que solamente era para echarle un vistazo. De no haber hecho eso probablemente seguiría buscándole solución al asunto.

Resulta que al compararlos, en la etapa "caliente", hay una resistencia (normal) en paralelo con un capacitor (SMD), la resistencia está a una cara, y el capacitor a la otra, ambos conectan al positivo del puente rectificador, por un lado, por el otro a un diodo (PR107). Esa resistencia que acabo de mencionar, en mi fuente era de 33Ω, en la otra, de 75KΩ... osea, una tontera de diferencia . La sustituí por dos en serie que sumaban ~78KΩ. Pero, al enchufarla, en la salida tenía 14V por unos segundos, y después descendían hasta llegar a 0, sin compasión, sin pesar.

Después de revisar minuciosamente la etapa "caliente", y comprobar que a esas alturas era igual a la otra fuente, al menos en ese segmento, supuse que el problema estaba en la etapa "fría", más específicamente, en la etapa de retroalimentación. Pues, corté las pistas necesarias para aislar el circuito comandado por un integrado SMD que se presenta como TSM103A, y lo sustituí por un TL431 y unas cuántas resistencias, usando de guía la hoja de datos del mismo, y... ¡sorpresa!. Tenía voltaje más o menos estable a la salida, pero como cucaracha cuando acaba de recibir una dosis de insecticida, variando de ~9V a ~17V de forma alocada y sin sentido, pero, sin caer a 0, que resultaba ya un gran avance.

Cambié el optoacoplador y los capacitores, seguía teniendo los mismos resultados, así que, dejé las cosas como estaban. Anteriormente había notado, que en la etapa "fría", había algunas diferencias notables entre una fuente y otra. A la mía le faltaban 3 componentes, y los valores de las resistencias (SMD) diferían. Después comprobé que los valores de las resistencias (SMD , todas, por cierto) en realidad eran los mismos, sólo que con otra codificación; las de mi fuente usaban sólo números, las de la otra eran alfanuméricas.

A estas alturas me surgieron algunas preguntas que quizás nunca tengan respuesta: ¿Dónde están esos tres componentes que faltan?, ¿Alguna vez los tuvo?... y cosas así. Uno de ellos es un encapsulado SOT-23, es un par de diodos con el código MMBD2838LT1, otro una resistencia de 2.2MΩ, y el último una resistencia de 4.7kΩ. 

Ambas resistencias SMD las saqué de otras placas destinadas al reciclaje, a las cuales les quito todo y dejo sólo los SMD para casos como este. El MMBD2838LT1, puesto que es difícil identificar, al menos para mí, lo sustituí por dos 1N4148, de esos que se disfrazan de diodos zéner en temporada de halloween, también reciclados.

Una vez completada la faena de "clonar" a la otra fuente, seguía teniendo el mismo resultado que con el circuito auxiliar del TL431. A este punto ya lo consideraba un gran avance, pues no necesitaba esa "muleta" para que diera señales de vida (voltaje).

Después de darle muchas vueltas al asunto, sin que se me ocurriera nada pues, ya prácticamente había clonado en su totalidad a la otra fuente, con esos cuatro cambios, como último recurso, desoldé el "chopper", el par de diodos MBR20100C que rectifican, los capacitores, y hasta el cable que va a la pc, y con una lija me puse a lijar las puntas, con un destornillador fino de ranura raspé los bordes de los contactos, limpié con alcohol, y resoldé cada cosa en su sitio.

Para mi placer, estimados, la fuente, volvió a la vida. 

PD: Un dato interesante que me llamó mucho la atención, es que en la hoja de datos del MMBD2838LT1, aparece que es cátodo común, pero en mi fuente, viendo la disposición del optoacoplador, y cómo éste se conectaba con ése, de poner los 1N4148 con cátodo común, juntaría esos cátodos con el cátodo del diodo del optoacoplador, obteniendo un nodo sin sentido (al menos para mí). Lo que hice fue poner los 1N4148 ánodo común, y en sentido opuesto a como salen los diodos en la hoja de datos del MMBD2838LT1.

Espero que esta historia de odio, amor, paciencia y perseverancia, le pueda ser de utilidad a alguien.

Adjunto un diagrama bastante parecido al de la fuente, que fue lo único que encontré sobre el IC (LTA201P) que lleva, y para el que tenga dudas, le resulte mejor ubicar dónde va cada cosa.

Saludos,


----------



## Omar12

No tengo salida de 19 v y ya cheque el cable y no está en corto ya cheque el Voltaje de cada componente al menos eso creo , son bastantes estos elementos, algún tip amigos electrónicos? O alguien con el mismo problema D: que me diga cómo lo soluciono por favor :c


----------



## DownBabylon

tendrias que checar mas cosas, tenes multimetro? ya abriste el cargador?


----------



## Scooter

Lo primero es verificar el cable que se suele estrangular y cortocircuitar.
Si eso está bien y tus conocimientos don escasos, casi que te recomendaría comprar otro


----------



## Don Plaquetin

un solo tip

Si lo enchufas en la linea y lo desconectas y pasas a medir y hay 280Vcc en la etapa primaria el problema esta en la linea primaria y si hay 0Vcc el problema esta en la etapa secundaria.

saludos

para mas ayuda sube mas datos con foto adjuntas para saber de que estamos hablando.


----------



## joshdvd

puede ser cualquier cosa, tienes que abrirla y ver si algún componente se ve dañado a simple vista  sino, y probando por etapas.


----------



## jesust

Para saber si te falla el cable del cargador conecta una bombilla de 24V en la salida del cargador y a continuacion mueve/dobla el cable suave a ver si en algun momento te luce la lampara, si fuera asi la averia es facil de solucionar.
Suerte


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Como *ya *has comprobado el cable y medido tensión en algunos componentes, supongo lo tienes abierto.
Foto de la placa por lado componentes y lado pistas.
Marca y modelo.
Con un poco de suerte encontramos esquema.

Saludos.


----------



## Lolo71

compañero omar12 como casi no pones datos yo te recomendaria mejor que si no tienes mucho dinero.busca uno por un tianguis buscando puedes encontrar un original barato.no se de donde normal mente en una ciudad mediana se encuentran muchas cosas baratas.


----------



## sergio1985

Buenas saludos e estado tratando de reparar cargador un acer aspire 7720g revisando he encontrado un diodo VTS40100CT 0714A (shotkky) en mal estado y no encuentro el repuesto en la ciudad que vivo si alguien me podriera decir algun reemplazo les agradezco de antemano 

https://www.digchip.com/image-datasheet/513/VTS40100CT.jpg


----------



## mcrven

sergio1985 dijo:


> Buenas saludos e estado tratando de reparar cargador un acer aspire 7720g revisando e encontrado un diodo VTS40100CT 0714A (shotly) en mal estado y no encuentro el repuesto en la ciudad que vivo si alguien me podriera decir algun remplazo les agradezco de antemano
> 
> https://www.digchip.com/image-datasheet/513/VTS40100CT.jpg



*Dual High-Voltage Trench MOS Barrier Schottky Rectifier*


Cómo puedes ver en la hoja de datos, se trata de un diodo doble de 100V / 20A con característivas "MOS Barrier Shottky Rectifier.. Busca EN GOOGLE similares o uno sencillo y utilizas dos.

Vi uno de nombre B20200 y otro SDT20100CT... en fin, haz tu búsqueda y pregunta a tu vendedor por su disponibilidad.


----------



## sergio1985

Se le agradece la informacion mi amigo mcrven


----------



## interhaz

Analizando los portátile, veo que ningún componente usa más de 12volt. Quiero saber por qué los cargadores vienen a unos 19volt? Ya que tengo un todo en uno lenovo que se le dañó la pantalla y lo voy a dejar trabajando por la salida hdmi, acondicionado la board en una caja de pc de escritorio. (No tengo el cargador que es de 6.25Amp. Pienso dejarle la fuente que trae la caja. Gracias.


----------



## tiago

Han adoptado ese valor de 19 Volt, prácticamente como un estandar para la alimentación de los equipos portátiles.
Dentro del equipo existen muchos conversores DC-DC que alimentan las diferentes partes de la placa y atienden importantes consumos.
La GPU nos demanda 20 W., la CPU 30W.,  la RAM 5W, etc... . La potencia que demandan éstos componentes la tiene que proporcionar el cargador, el cual con una tensión de 19 Volt y unos 4 Amperes es capaz de desarrollar la potencia que los periféricos y componentes internos les van a exigir a los conversores.
Puede que en algunos casos no hiciese falta tanta potencia, pero recortan en Amperes y dejan fijos los 19 Voltios, en los adaptadores.

Con 12 Volt. el equipo no te vá a encender, pues el detector de voltaje de la placa no te vá a dar la señal de OK que te inicia los procesos de arranque. Vas a tener que buscar un adaptador de 19V.

Saludos.


----------



## interhaz

Gracias por la ayuda. Arrancó bien con los 12volt de la fuente. Hay algún problema que lo deje así?


----------



## tiago

Pues no lo sé, me parece increible,la verdad.

Saludos.


----------



## interhaz

Jeje. Hoy lo terminé de armar y está trabajando bien. Muchas gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## tiago

No había visto en la vida que un equipo alimentado a 19V. arranque con 12V.
¿Utilizaba un adaptador de 19Voltios ?   Esa es la pregunta.

Saludos.


----------



## interhaz




----------



## analogico

es para cargar la batería


----------



## tiago

Correcto.
Para exigencias de carga.
Aún así, me sorprende. Nunca me ha ocurrido, y mira que me equivoco muchas veces con los voltajes de la fuente. 
Conectandolos a 12V o 13'8V despues de probar otros aparatos, nunca me han arrancado hasta que me he dado cuenta de lo que estaba haciendo.

Saludos.


----------



## interhaz

La verdad a mi  tampoco. Lo hice porque no tenía el cargador y le conecté la fuente para ver si presentaba algún corto. Simplemente prendió . Jejeje. 

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: May 8, 2018

Haciendo pruebas porque me causó coriosidad este asunto. Pude ver que usan 19volt para no calentar el cargador. Entre más alto el valtaje menos corriente exigen los pwm.


----------



## tiago

Si, todo eso será así, pero los comparadores de entrada hacen que no arranquen con tensiones menores, con seguridad para no causar sobrecargas.
Por lo que deduzco que en ese portátil se los han ahorrado y no los han colocado. Eso es lo que realmente me sorprende.
Los conversores ya funcionan con 8 Volt. o algo menos.
He probado a arrancar con tensiones de 13 Volt y lo he conseguido, solo que arrancando el sistema llega un momento que el equipo se reinicia.
No he llegado a entrar en Windows.
Ahora, apenas consumen corriente comparado con los consumos de los equipos mas antiguos, podían bajar a 15 Volt los adaptadores .

Con los 19 Volt. funciona Ok.
Es curioso tu caso.
¿Que amperaje te marca la fuente con el escritorio de windows?

Saludos.


----------



## analogico

tiago dijo:


> Si, todo eso será así, pero los comparadores de entrada hacen que no arranquen con tensiones menores, con seguridad para no causar sobrecargas.
> Por lo que deduzco que en ese portátil se los han ahorrado y no los han colocado. Eso es lo que realmente me sorprende.
> Los conversores ya funcionan con 8 Volt. o algo menos.
> He probado a arrancar con tensiones de 13 Volt y lo he conseguido, solo que arrancando el sistema llega un momento que el equipo se reinicia.
> No he llegado a entrar en Windows.
> 
> Con los 19 Volt. funciona Ok.
> Es curiosotu caso.
> 
> Saludos.


parece que es un todo en uno
asi que se deben haber ahorrado algunas protecciones y por eso  funciono


----------



## Victor06

Qué tal. Tengo un cargador  Acer PA-1450-26 con salida de 19v a 2.37A para laptop. El problema es que se quemaron algunos elementos y no puedo identificarlos, a simple inspección podrían ser resistencias pero el código no es visible le puse el multímetro y me arroja lectura de 5 Mega ohms y empieza a decaer la resistencia, he medido otras resistencias de al rededor y su resistencia es fija, el capacitor es de 82mf a 400v pero al medirlo arroja 79 mf. Alguien que me pueda ayudar a identificarlos o que me puedan facilitar un manual o algo para saber que elementos son y poder repararlo. Gracias comunidad !!!


----------



## ElektroQuark

Intenta buscar por la referencia del código de la placa.
Busca imágenes, en ocasiones pueden verse los componentes.


----------



## Victor06

Gracias, ya lo intente y no aparecen muchas opciones que me sean de utilidad. Aun así seguiré buscando, te agradezco la idea.


----------



## lynspyre

Una forma de identificar qué tipo de compoente es (resistencia, diodo) es la siguiente:

Las resistencias viéndolas desde arriba son de color negro, puntas plateadas y regularmente tienen su valor escrito arriba.
Las resistencias si las ves de frente, son de color blanco.
Los diodos tanto desde arriba como desde el frente son negros, y por lo general son más altos y anchos que las resistencias.
Los diodos aunque se quemen (dependiendo que tanto se quemen) aún se les ve la franja indicadora del cátodo.
Ahora, para saber que valor de resistencia es, ya es algo complicado, trata de raspar con cuidado los residuos calcinados a ver si logras leer los números.

En tu caso, ambos componentes son resistencias, a simple vista se logran ver restos de los números indicadores de valor.

Saludos.,


----------



## Karaota

Hola, 

Tngo un cargador de mi laptop; de 19v 3.41a...sin querer se mojo, y lo deje secando pero igual empezo a funcionar mal, el bombillo indicador a lo q se enchufa en el toma prende bien pero a los segundos se apaga; decidi destaparlo y limpie con thinner la placa por el lado de los SMD; y resforce la soldadura con estaño; probe asi y nada...sigue lo mismo; esta vz lo conecte con el multimetro midiendo; y al encenderlo marca los 19v pero poco a poco se cae el voltaje hasta cero...

Que creen que pueda estar pasando?
No se ve nada quemado, ni estropiado...ni filtros hinchados


----------



## DownBabylon

problema en el feedback, por aca explican eso, tendrias que revisarlo
evvblog smps feedback


----------



## pandacba

Evidentemente algo se daño, hay que ver que integrados lleva, que otros componentes, pero no tenemos ni una triste foto, por lo que es muy poco lo que se puede hacer para ayudarte.
Lo ideal es no utilizar thinner ya que daña a algunas partes de plástico, lo ideal es alcohol isopropílico


----------



## Marcelo Bravo

Hola, soy marcelo.
mi hermano me solicita ayuda para reparar su cargador de notebook gamer. debido al alto precio de un nuevo cargador igual al malo y a la ausencia de sus repuestos en el mercado, la idea es sustituir la parte fallada por un repuesto de un cargador de distinto tipo mas barato. entonces les pediria que me diagnostiquen el estado del cargador, si es posible salvarlo, si son compatibles el repuesto con el cargador malo, si no son compatibles cual es el riesgo de utilizarlos.
muchas gracias

especialmente que los cables del original soy mucho mas gruesos que el del respuesto
las caracteristicas del cargador original es output 20v 6.75A

pd: mi hermano lo abrio asi de feo xd


----------



## lossless

Hola Marcelo, por lo que veo en las fotos, se corto la ficha que conecta a la notebook.
Lo principal es preguntarte si tienes un voltimetro, tester o instrumento para medir voltaje y continuidad.
Si es asi sera mas facil ayudarte.
Un saludo
lossless


----------



## Marcelo Bravo

tengo este. no se como se llama


----------



## lossless

Perfecto ese te sirve
lossless


----------



## Marcelo Bravo

Segun mi hermano se cortó por dentro el cable del notebook ala caja negra. no se como medir ni cual de las partes medir, me podrias indicar tu?

Medi el voltaje y me da 20,5 pero intentando medir la corriente el cargador da chispazos al hacer contacto entre las puntas y el extremo del cable que va conectado al pc. aun asi mido la corriente pero no queda en un valor fijo y vuelve a cero en milesimas de segundo para luego volver aumentar sobre el ultimo valor maximo y cae nuevamente rapidamente a cero , esto se repite a lo largo de la meidcion de correinte y llega a un maximo de 7,40A. no se que significa anda de esto xd


----------



## phavlo

Hola Marcelo, espero poder ayudarte.

ese aparato





es comúnmente conocido como "tester" o voltimetro, aun que sirve para realizar varias medidas, no solo de voltaje...


Para empezar podes usar el modo para medir continuidad, que es el recuadro amarillo que esta debajo (al igual que el recuadro el "off"), cuando hace contacto entre las dos puntas de prueba va a emitir un "chillido" que quiere decir que el cable no esta cortado.... 
por ejemplo con una punta de prueba toca un extremo del cable blanco, y con la otra punta de prueba el otro extremo también del cable blanco.... si el  tester hace ruido, quiere decir que el cable NO esta cortado, si haces esa misma prueba y el tester no emite ningún sonido, quiere decir que no hay continuidad, osea que el cable en algún lugar "ESTA CORTADO" !!
Te adjunto un esquema sencillo de como seria su uso, normalmente tienen el símbolo de diodo o el de continuidad o los dos juntos....
Te dejo un sencillo esquema


----------



## Marcelo Bravo

estoy muy asustado, al medir la corriente con el parametro de 10 A del circulito y teniendo el cable negro en com y el rojo en 10A max, al momento de hacer contacto con los cables , estos generan un chispazo fuerte y aveces huele a quemado mientras los mantengo midiendo. el valor de la medicion aumenta y luego decae a 0 y asi alo largo de ltiempo. 
pd mi voltimetro no suena cuando toco las puntas de mis palillos


----------



## phavlo

De la medicion de la corriente ? ojo, que se mide con el amperimetro conectado en serie al circuito


----------



## analogico

Marcelo Bravo dijo:


> estoy muy asustado, al medir la corriente con el parametro de 10 A del circulito y teniendo el cable negro en com y el rojo en 10A max, al momento de hacer contacto con los cables , estos generan un chispazo fuerte y aveces huele a quemado mientras los mantengo midiendo. el valor de la medicion aumenta y luego decae a 0 y asi alo largo de ltiempo.
> pd mi voltimetro no suena cuando toco las puntas de mis palillos


tu aparato no tiene funcion de sonido, y la corriente no se mide asi, asi que no lo vuelvas a  hacer


----------



## Marcelo Bravo

yo lo estaba midiendo asi. que hice mal? 
otra cosa, hay un cable volando mientra media la corriente
jeje, me informa mi hermano que solo tengo que soldar los cables a esta pieza que se ve en la foto. los cables estan pelados, funcionara? cual es el riesgo electrico?


----------



## lossless

Hola Marcelo, tienes que colocar la perilla del instrumento en la posicion V ------  20 o 200. Una punta en cada cable de SALIDA del cargador fuente. Alli deberias ver en el display una indicacion de mas o menos 19 V., esto te estaria indicando que el voltaje esta en el nivel correcto.
Espero haber sido de ayuda.
Saludos
lossless


----------



## Marcelo Bravo

ya logre medir el voltaje. aun no se como medir la corriente. si sustituyo el cable completo que va ala compuitadora desde el cargador por el otro cable que dejeen la imagen, pero este es mucho mas delgado en comparacion al cable original aun asi este cable de repuesto venia de un cargador de 6.25 amperes de salida y el cargador que intento arreglar es de 6.75. ¿que le pasara al pc si lo arreglo el cargador con este cable de 6.25


----------



## lossless

Hola Marcelo, no hay problema, lo importante es que sueldes muy bien el cable de reemplazo  interior, (normalmente blanco) a positivo y la malla a negativo.
Saludos y suerte.
lossless


----------



## Marcelo Bravo

como puedo saber cual es positivo y cual negrativo en la placa?


----------



## lossless

Hola Marcelo, en la placa veras al lado de donde esta soldado el cable blanco que va en el centro del cable blindado de salida una indicacion de V+, o tambien VO. Para el negativo en el lugar donde va soldado el cable malla (exterior) que rodea al cable blanco dice GND. De todas maneras tu instrumento te indicara el voltaje con un signo - delante de la lectura si estan  colocados al reves los cables de medicion.
Saludos y suerte
lossless


----------



## analogico

revisar bien esto que si lo conectas al revés puedes quemar el notebook



Marcelo Bravo dijo:


> como puedo saber cual es positivo y cual negrativo en la placa?


con el tester
el rojo es positivo
negro negativo

si esta al revés te va a medir  con un símbolo negativo *-*
asi
-20


----------



## Marcelo Bravo

Realmente deseo evitar cualquier catastrofe y les muestro pregunto nuevamente sobre el riesgo por la tremenda diferencia de los cables. incluso considero que el cable de repuesto no sea de un cargador ede 6.25 amperes porque se encuentra muy lejano en apariencia al cable orginial.

El calbe mas grueso es el de 6.75 y el mas delgado es el supuesto 6.25 amperes. en la imagen se ve


----------



## analogico

Marcelo Bravo dijo:


> Realmente deseo evitar cualquier catastrofe y les muestro pregunto nuevamente sobre el riesgo por la tremenda diferencia de los cables. incluso considero que el cable de repuesto no sea de un cargador ede 6.25 amperes porque se encuentra muy lejano en apariencia al cable orginial.
> 
> El calbe mas grueso es el de 6.75 y el mas delgado es el supuesto 6.25 amperes. en la imagen se ve




si tiene algo escrito con AWG y un numero lo buscas en el google y te va a decir cuantos amperes máximos son los recomendados para ese cable


----------



## Marcelo Bravo

la unica informacion que encuentro en el cable de respuesto es sobre el cable mismo y dice  GUANGZHOU JYD 80ºC 300/300V
El cable original no presenta ninguna informacion


----------



## analogico

Marcelo Bravo dijo:


> la unica informacion que encuentro en el cable de respuesto es sobre el cable mismo y dice  GUANGZHOU JYD 80ºC 300/300V
> El cable original no presenta ninguna informacion



entonces tienes que medir el cable, calcular la seccion y sabiendo  eso se puede buscar en google cuanta es la corriente máxima recomendada para un cable de esos milimetros cuadrados


----------



## Marcelo Bravo

la otra opcion que tengo es conservar el cable original y soldar el extremo correspondiente al conector usb, pero debido a la cantidad de corriente y el haber pelado el cable no se si es riesgoso por temperatura o fugas de corriente hacer esto.
debo usar guincha aisladora?


----------



## Scooter

¿Que es "guincha" ?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Guincha aisladora
Huincha aisladora
Cinta aisladora


----------



## lossless

Hola Marcelo, no pude leer cuanto consume realmente la notebook que deseas alimentar, esto es fundamental para el tema que estamos tratando.
Saludos
lossless


----------



## Marcelo Bravo

segun la inscripcion sobre la caja del transformador, el notebook consume 148.3WH.  en modo espera consume 0.17WH


----------



## Scooter

No pueden ser W·h han de ser W y 148W me parecen demasiados, 60W o así me parece mas razonable.

Si, claro, si pones cinta aislante o algo así, mucho mejor. Si dejas los cables pelados corres el riesgo de hacer un corto.


----------



## Marcelo Bravo

Ahi esta la imagen de consumo de energia y entrada salida por el respaldo. este es un notebook gamer por lo que me informaron


----------



## Scooter

Buen trasto, 135W
Normalmente tienen un margen pero es mas de lo habitual, al menos todos los que yo he tenido y he visto eran de bastante menos potencia, me parece que 80W es la mayor que he visto.

Podrías tratar de reutilizar el conector, pero uniones soldadas para corrientes grandes no  me gustan mucho.
Encontrar un conector de reemplazo creo que va a ser difícil.


----------



## Marcelo Bravo

conserve el conector original. me entregaron el cable cortado. me calificarias la calidad de lo soldado¿?

no se si se alcanza apreciar es que el cable de externo tiene una seccion en que solo es estaño debido a que no era lo suficientemente largo


----------



## Scooter

No tiene mal aspecto pero eso o tienes que aislar si o si.
Una opción es usar silicona caliente


----------



## Marcelo Bravo

Le coloco silicona caliente solo a la altura en que ambos cables estan pelados? usar huincha aislante y silicona caliente lo recomiendas?


----------



## Scooter

Yo hubiera puesto termorretractil antes de soldar


----------



## lossless

Estimado Marcelo, no te pido cuanto entrega el cargador fuente, sino cuanto consume la notebook, es muy distinto, por favor, fijate cuanto es el consumo de la misma.
Saludos
lossless
Nuevamente, estimado Marcelo, puedes tener una fuente que entregue 20 V. 100 A.  (2000 W) pero lo fundamental es cuanto consume el aparato que vas a  alimentar. Si el mismo tiene un consumo de 20 V.  3 A. (60 W) te sobra potencia !!!  no hay problema. Lo importante es lo que consume el aparato a alimentar, en este caso la notebook.
Saludos
lossless


----------



## Marcelo Bravo

como puedo saber cuanto consume el aparato? eso esta bajo el notebook


----------



## lossless

Estimado Marcelo, al fin podemos saber el consumo del aparato en cuestion: 6,75 Amperes !!!! a 20 volts  nos da 135 Watts !!!!!
Tienes que tener especial cuidado con las soldaduras, el espesor de los cables, etc. en una palabra no hay espacio para andar haciendo cosas improvisadas.
Suerte
lossless


----------



## Marcelo Bravo

Soy ignorante respecto a ésto y no tengo noción de lo que implican esos 135 Watts !
Me podrías hacer una analogía? Por otro lado, quisiera saber si ésta soldadura es segura considerando que le meteré cinta aisladora y la bañaré luego en silicona cómo me recomendó Analogico.
Una sección de 5 mm es solo estaño porque el cable estaba corto. Éste cable es el original del cargador pero no se cómo se comportará ante la soldadora, como me dices es muchísima corriente.


----------



## analogico

Esos 5 mm debiste haberlo hecho soldando con cable de cobre, tiene que quedar bien aislado, son muchos Amperes.


----------



## Marcelo Bravo

que significa soldar con cable cobre? que herramienta debo utilizar para ajustar el largo de los cables y soldar correctamente?


----------



## analogico

Marcelo Bravo dijo:


> que significa soldar con cable cobre? que herramienta debo utilizar para ajustar el largo de los cables y soldar correctamente?


al que queda corto lo alargas soldandole un pedazo de cable  

un cable de cobre de los comunes





y si no también puedes recortar mas el cable,

ese cilindro es un filtro de ferrita, así que lo puedes sacar y mover mas atrás

y para aislar puedes usar un termoretracil


----------



## lossless

Marcelo, te lo explico como me lo explicaron a mi hace muchos años :  la circulacion de corriente electrica es como llevar agua de un tanque a otro, el tanque A esta lleno de agua, para llegar al tanque B los tienes que unir con un caño, el agua fluira de un tanque a otro, pero dependera del diametro, ausencia de fugas  e inclinacion del caño conductor ( cable de cobre) la cantidad de agua que fluya del tanque A al B.
En una palabra, el cable de cobre debe de estar sujeto al conector directamente, en lo posible retorcido y luego soldado. NO UNIDO POR ESTAÑO !!!! todo esta explicado en el video de analogico.
Saludos
lossless


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Le estan dando millones de vueltas a algo que es completamente trivial tal como soldar un cable!!!
Si van a pasar 7Amp por el cable (que me parece muchisimo para un cargador) tendras que usar un cable que tenga 1 mm2 de seccion...o mas.
La conexion tanto al PCB del cargador como al plug que va a la notebook debe ser directa y franca, sin parches ni alargues ni cosas raras.
Y si sentis que no sabes ni estas preparado para hacerlo, deberias buscar a alguien que conozca algo de conectar y soldar.
Y no da para mas.


----------



## j0qu1n

El voltaje de salida del cargador esta entre 12v a 14v, donde reviso para detectar fallo, lo hago con corriente o sin corriente.  Tengo conocimientos básicos de eléctronica, si me pudieran indicar donde poner las puntas del multimetro para revisar los componentes se lo agradeceria, ya que en estos momentos por el tema del COVID-19, no lo puedo llevar a algun técnico que lo repare, me urge darle solición ya que estoy he dejado de  llevar clases por internet por que la notebook no prende.  Adjunto fotos, graciás por sus respuesta comunidad.


----------



## aav

No se entiende bien, ¿el cargador conectado a la red te da en la salida entre 12 y 14 volts? ¿y aún así la notebook no enciende?

Si las respuestas fueran SI podría que no fuera el cargador (o sí) antes habría que contestar qué tensión entrega el cargador "normalmente" y ese valor suele estar indicado en una etiqueta en la caja plástica (Tensión y amperaje y/o potencia).

También, y me ha pasado, suele suceder que el conector hembra (en el cuerpo de notebook) se "deslocaliza", se suelta o se desuelda y entonces la máquina no arranca por mas energía que le llegue a través del cargador.

Por casualidad ¿no te ha pasado que antes de no prender te dió unos sustos no cargando bien, o apagándose, lo que te obligaba a "buscarle la vuelta" a la posición del conector macho?


----------



## lanserc83

Hola, tengo una fuente marca Kosmo, modelo K-3750 con las siguientes características:
Entrada: 100-240V CA 50/60Hz 2A
Potencia: 1100W
Salida: 24V CC 3750mA
La cuestión es que a la salida está entregando 4,9V en vez de los 24V y el LED sube y baja su iluminación constantemente. Esto del LED me hizo pensar que podían ser problema de los capacitores, pero la cuestión es que no tengo como medirlos, a la vista no se ven dañados, y el multímetro solo me mide hasta 20uF y estos capacitores son de 680uF, en continuidad ambos marcan 400, no sé si ese dato les sirva.
Hice mediciones a los componentes y no puedo encontrar el problema.
Le cambié lo siguiente:
El schottky MBR20100CTL por un MUR1220CT
El TL431 SOT-23 por otro encapsulado TO-92
No tengo mucha experiencia pero en el TL431 SOT-23, el multímetro me marcaba continuidad entre el Vref y el cátodo. Al reemplazarlo esa continuidad ya no está pero sigue entregando el mismo voltaje, y el LED sigue subiendo y bajando su iluminación.
Otro problema que tengo es que hay un integrado que no tiene descripción no sé con qué otro se pueda reemplazar, pero dejo fotos para que puedan ver la fuente. En la placa desde abajo ya no está el integrado que les digo, lo saqué para que se pueda ver el recorrido de las pistas, pero pongo una foto del ic aparte.
De antemano, gracias a quien me ayude a resolver este problema.


----------



## mattkpo077

buenas, estoy reparando una conmuntada de un cargador de notebook, ya cambie el puente diodo, mosfet y fusible, y una resistencia de 2.8Mohm, pero la fuente no da tension, y al controlador pwm no le llega tension, pero si estan 280vcc a la salida del puente retificador, lo que no se que reemplazo pueda tener el pwm arriba dica L24DD, pero no encuentro nada la verdad, tampoco esquema de la fuente, por la configuracion de los pines es igual al OB2273, no se si canbiandolo pueda hacer funcionar la fuente? Saludos...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Será éste ?


----------



## mattkpo077

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Será éste ?


Hola gracias por aportar pero no es, el que busco tiene 6 patas, y su configuracion de patas es distinta, es mas parecida o igual a un OB2273, pero lo cierto es que no le llega tension al PWM, que podria ser? adjunta diagrama del OB2273


----------



## DOSMETROS

Leete éste tema : Manual de Adaptación de ICs moduladores en Fuentes SMPS

Y éste otro : Reemplazos Integrados de fuente no comerciales | Taller de Electrónica


----------



## mattkpo077

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Leete éste tema : Manual de Adaptación de ICs moduladores en Fuentes SMPS
> 
> Y éste otro : Reemplazos Integrados de fuente no comerciales | Taller de Electrónica


gracias, voy a considerar lo de reemplazar  el pwm por el top223, pero tengo una duda, en caso de estar malo el pwm que tengo, igual deberia tener tension en su pata vdd y gnd? por que no llega nada de tension.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Vdd suele venir desde el capacitor grande cargado a 308V con una o varias resistencias serie de alto valor, las revisaste-mediste?


----------



## mattkpo077

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Vdd suele venir desde el capacitor grande cargado a 308V con una o varias resistencias serie de alto valor, las revisaste-mediste?



En este caso, parece que sale de un terminal del transformador y paso por un diodo y va a vdd, pero no tengo tension en ese terminal, te adjunto imagen de la conexion vdd


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

No, lo normal es que haya dos resistencias en serie con un diodo que den "la primera tensión de arranque" a través de otra patilla. O tres o mas resistencias conformando un divisor para alimentar dicha patilla que en algunos esquemas le llaman Vin.
La salida del "secundario" del primario es la que alimenta una vez que ha arrancado el circuito.
Revisa bien a donde van todas las patillas.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Claro , cómo te explica claramente Pinchabulbos tiene doble alimentación , así que a revisar el camino entre los 310V - - -> 1 o varias resistencias serie - - -> alimentación del integrado


----------



## mattkpo077

buenas tardes, gracias por responder, efectivamente encontre las resistencias seguida de un diodo, pero tengo un corto entre gnd y vdd, asi que levente la pata del pwm de gnd y se fue el corto, sera cuestion de cambiarlo, supongo que sera por un OB2273 por la configuracion de sus patas coincide, ademas en la pata RT tengo un NTC 474, asi que supongo que podria funcionar ese reemplazo como primera opcion? es asi?


----------



## mattkpo077

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Claro , cómo te explica claramente Pinchabulbos tiene doble alimentación , así que a revisar el camino entre los 310V - - -> 1 o varias resistencias serie - - -> alimentación del integrado


Buenas ya realice el reemplazo por un OB2273, pero me parece que en la alimentacion el voltage es demasiado, como dijeron se alimenta a traves de un divisor tension (AC) (2 resistencias de 470k) y luego pasa por un diodo GS1M, pero a la salida de este tendria unos 80v y el OB2273 figura que necesita entre 15-25v para trabajar, tengo que modificar el divisor? adjunto esquema que realice.


----------



## DOSMETROS

mattkpo077 dijo:


> el OB2273 figura que necesita entre 15-25v para trabajar



Ponele un zener de 22V


----------



## mattkpo077

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ponele un zener de 22V


Buenas, por fin logre que encienda la fuente, y sin el zener, (tenia un diodo al revez el que alimentaba al IC ), el tema es que la fuente enciende y regula a 20v, pero a la hora de conectar y encender la notebook el foco que tengo como fusible, poco a poco se comienza a iluminar, hasta que se prende del todo y la notebook se apaga, que podra ser? medi con el tester tira 20v y cuando de ilumina el foco pasan 1.5Amp. Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

En general el foco en serie sólo es para probar que no haya un corto , ya después molesta.


----------



## mattkpo077

DOSMETROS dijo:


> En general el foco en serie sólo es para probar que no haya un corto , ya después molesta.


Entonces lo puedo sacar, y colocar un fusible rápido?


----------



## DOSMETROS

De unos 2 o 2,5 A para soportar la carga del capacitor.


----------



## mattkpo077

DOSMETROS dijo:


> De unos 2 o 2,5 A para soportar la carga del capacitor.


Perfecto, quedo funcionando, y la notebook no se apaga. Muchas gracias por todo, Saludos...


----------



## JMarcelo64

Buenos días  quisiera que me ayuden, tengo un cargador marca DELL modelo PA-1650-05D2 , al conectar a la laptop me sale conectado y sin cargar, le mido el voltaje y me marca 19.4v, le puse un foco de carro y lo enciende, al destapar le veo que tiene 3 cables, dos de los cuales dan los 19.5v y el tercero no marca nada, me parece que ahi esta el daño, pero no se por donde empezar, agradezco su ayuda


----------



## DOSMETROS

La ficha tiene tres conexiones , la laptop cortocircuita los 2 centrales y la fuente arranca.


----------



## JMarcelo64

Gracias por la respuesta, pero me parece que algo anda mal porque le medi el voltaje en otro cargador que esta bueno y me marca 7.5v en la ficha central y en el malo no marca nada


----------



## dassandri003

Buenos días a todos. Mi nombre es Damián. Estoy teniendo el siguiente problema y no sé dónde más buscar info para poder solucionarlo. A ver ustedes saben:

_*Cargador de Mac*_. Tuve una subida de tensión en el departamento, que me 'quemó' el cargador. De revisarlo me dí cuenta que se había quemado el capacitor Electrolítico 82uF X 400 V 105°, se lo cambié y ahora CARGA. Pero el problema es el *siguiente:*

Al desconectarlo de la Computadora y volverlo a conectar, deja de cargar, vuelvo a intentar al otro día y ahí funciona nuevamente. Saben qué me podría estar jorobando que deba cambiar para que esto no suceda?

Desde ya, muchas gracias a todos por su predisposición.

Saludos !


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Hola, deberás chequear que ocurre con la tensión de salida del cargador en ambas situaciones.


----------



## LYZDES

Saludos a los amigos del foro, he estado leyendo más atrás en este tema, que me parece muy interesante y quisiera que me guiaran en algo. Tengo una laptop LENOVO THINKPAD E560 a la cual se le dañó el cargador, su cargador original es de 20v 2.25A. Como no tuvo arreglo estoy usando otro cargador de una laptop VIT y este es de 19v 3.42A conectando el cable de salida del otro a este porque los conectores de entrada no son los mismos y carga bien. Pido su ayuda en esto porque en mi país creo que no hay tiendas que vendan esas cosas y lo más seguro es que no encuentre el mismo cargador y con las mismas características del original. Por lo que he leído sé que el amperaje puede ser mayor, no menor que el del original pero en cuanto al voltaje no sé de cuánta diferencia pueda usarse aunque con el de 19v funciona bien, lo otro es el tema del pin central, mi cargador lo tiene pero es de dos cables nada mas y creo que en la parte del conector existe un falso contacto por lo que si voy a usarlo en el próximo cargador lo más seguro es que tenga que abrir el conector y arreglarlo o ponerlo en el otro cable y es una de mis dudas por lo de que el pin central use una resistencia lo cual no sé si este la tiene o alguna otra cosa, otra cosa es de que características debo buscar otro cargador porque no sé si los que tienen tres cables en la salida se pueden usar para estos conectores de dos cables


----------



## DOSMETROS

No creo que haya mayor problema por usar 19 en vez de 20 Volts , en cuanto a la corriente vas cómodo ya que es mas grande. Si además de andar , carga la batería está bien.

Algunas fuentes-cargadores de tres cables necesitan que se unan los dos pines centrales para que arranquen.

Saludos !


----------



## LYZDES

Lo del voltaje y la corriente me preocupaba, y en caso de que encontrara un cargador del tipo que usa 3 cables en la salida como pudiera adaptarle el conector macho del cable del que se dañó que lo más seguro es que tenga que hacer el cambio ya que mi cargador o fuente original usa un tipo de conector medio cuadrado que no lo he visto en otra marca y difícil que lo encuentre igual_, gracias por responder_


----------



## trucomanx

¿Alguien sabe algún método para probar si un cargador Dell Inspiron 1525 está bueno?
Los cargadores de Dell tienen 3 pines, un central como aguja al centro.
Los de la cáscara interna y externa son 19 VDC positivo y tierra, respectivamente.

Mi cargador mide los 19 VDC, pero cómo no tengo osciloscopio solo multímetro no puedo ver si ese pin funciona bien. Solo sé que si conecto el cargador la laptop no enciende y cuando se lo saco y vuelvo a medir ya no tiene los 19 VDC es como si se chupara. No sé si ese comportamiento es correcto, si la laptop está en corto, o es el cargador, etc. ¿Alguien me puede dar una luz sobre el tema?


----------



## DJ T3

trucomanx dijo:


> ¿Alguien me puede dar una *luz* sobre el tema?


Justamente, con una lampara de 24V o dos de 12V en serie puedes probar el rendimiento del cargador. Puede ser problemas de capacitores o resistencias. No necesitas para éste caso un osciloscopio.

Por otro lado, podria ser la laptop que esté teniendo problemas y el cargador se proteja.


----------



## BOSONDEHIGGS

gca dijo:


> Mira a simple vista parece una fuente smps (switching) , el transformador es un transformador de ferrita , los 4 pin juntos de un lado coforman el primario del transformador y los dos juntos del otro lado (A y B) conforman el secundario.
> Para probar si esta en buen estado tendrias que desmontarlo y probar continuidad entre A - B y luego probar continuidad entre los otros 4 (dos pares) (1-2, 3-4), (2-3,1-4), (1-3 , 2-4), si no hay continuidad ahi tenes un posible problema.
> Otro posible problema puede ser el integrado o el mosfet.
> 
> -Fijate si el fusible esta en buen estado.
> -Busca el puente de diodos y fijate si tenes tension ahi (en la entrada en alterna y en la salida en continua, proba las dos) para descartar la primera parte.
> 
> Saludos
> *Fuente SMPS (Switching Mode Power Supply) 12VDC*


¿Cómo ubico la numeración de las patas?

buenas tengo un problemita para medir un transformador chopper, el lado A que mencionas seria los 4 pines juntos y el lado B LOS DOS PINES separados, si ews asi entre A y B no deberia marcar continuidad?   gracias


----------



## DJ T3

Por su mayoria, por no decir todos, nunca deberia marcarte continuidad y ni siquiera resistencia en escala mas alta, esto es porque ambos lados del transformador está aislado galvanicamente.
Entre los pines que son 4 de un lado, en esos puede o no marcar continuidad, dependera del diseño


----------



## s1m0n

Hola todos, como estan? 
Tengo una cosulta bastante basica de electronica sobre la reparacion del  cargador de mi notebook.

El cargador se le corto un cable y al desarmarlo para volver a soldar el cable olvide descargar el capacitor y me dio una descarga.

Primero quisiera saber cual es el procedimiento correcto para descargarlo antes de comenzar a repararlo, y que herramienta deberia utilizar ?

 y quisiera saber si tal vez se puede haber dañado algun componente por la descarga?, tal vez debo chequear completamente todos los componentes o solo chequear si dan bien los valores de salida despues soldarlo?

Espero que puedan orientarme un poco, estoy espezando con el tema de la electronica, y estoy tratando de aprender un poco mas.

Saludos!


----------



## DJ T3

Como herramientas basicas, casi obligatorias;
1) Soldador
2) Desoldador (malla desoldante, el "chupador", etc)
3) Tester/multimetro
4) Estaño
5) Paciencia, práctica, y práctica
6) Mas práctica

Lo que te dio ese golpe de corriente (que en el peor de los casos son el resultado de la tension de red por la raiz cuadrada de 2, y para tensiones de red de 110V, puede ser el doble del resultado), es el capacitor del lado "caliente" de la placa.

Qué daños? Depende. Si solo tocaste ahí y nada mas, el daño lo llevo tu cuerpo en la descarga, sino habria que analizar y medir.

El procedimiento, puede ser con una resistencia de alto valor y algunos watts, o como haciamos en el taller, con una lampara incandescente (NO sirven; LED, tubos fluorescentes, etc. Solo las viejas y queridas para el electronico incandescentes).
A todo ésto, con extremo cuidado.

Entonces queda asi (algunos obvios);
1) Desenchufas el aparato.
2) Desarmas con cuidado, mucho cuidado de no meter y tocar nada adentro con cosas metalicas.
3) Medir que no quede nada cargado (capacitores).
4) Si queda algo cargado, se descarga como dije antes y se vuelve al punto 3.
5) Se realiza la reparacion, medicion, o lo que fuere hacerse.
6) Si se puede, una vez reparado, se prueba con lampara en serie (buscar en el foro).
7) Si todo fue bien y no exploto nada, se realizan pruebas, de voltaje, amperaje, etc... Sino, se vuelve al punto 1.
8) Si todo fue bien, se arma y se prueba otra vez.
9) Si funciona todo bien, reparacion exitosa, sino se vuelve al punto 1.

Todos éstos puntos es en terminos generales, y pueden haber mas, como tambien saltarse algunos, dependiendo del problema.


----------



## Isaacfav

Hola tengo quisiera saber si me pueden ayudar.

Tengo una laptop a la que se le perdió el cargador y que estuvo arrumbada muchos años, quiero saber si funciona para comprarle el cargador.

Tengo una punta de un cargador que le queda pero que no tiene suficiente voltage (era de un módem) y tengo otro cargador de una laptop Sony Vaio solo que la punta no le queda a mi laptop.

La duda es como saber que punta va a que punta... Les dejo fotos, en una se ve una línea entrecortada, está sería la tierra? Espero me puedan ayudar muchas gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo

Isaacfav dijo:


> Hola tengo quisiera saber si me pueden ayudar.
> 
> Tengo una laptop a la que se le perdió el cargador y que estuvo arrumbada muchos años, quiero saber si funciona para comprarle el cargador.
> 
> Tengo una punta de un cargador que le queda pero que no tiene suficiente voltage (era de un módem) y tengo otro cargador de una laptop Sony Vaio solo que la punta no le queda a mi laptop.
> 
> La duda es como saber que punta va a que punta... Les dejo fotos, en una se ve una línea entrecortada, está sería la tierra? Espero me puedan ayudar muchas gracias.


Usualmente en la laptop debe estar dibujada la polaridad del conector.
Luego debes armar el cable respetando esa polaridad multímetro mediante  

También debes verificar que las tensiones y corrientes del cargador de la Sony sean similares a los requerimientos de la laptop


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Ojo.. que no siempre el cable de línea entrecortada es negativo, en alguna ocasión me lo he encontrado como positivo. Hay que usar medidor para comprobarlo.


----------



## adriel99

Hola, como están? 

Soy nuevo en el foro y vengo con una consulta

Tengo un cargador de notebook ASUS que no carga. Haciendo algunas mediciones verifico que al conectar el cargador a la red, da un voltaje pico de 23v (el cargador es de 19v) y luego va bajando progresivamente hasta llegar a 0v. Lo que yo pienso es que en alguna parte del circuito esta en corto y es por eso que la fuente se protege y queda ese remanente de tensión el cual se va descargando sobre la resistencia del multimetro. Desconecte el cable para evitar un corto ahi y medi directo sobre el PCB pero ocurre lo mismo. Ademas recibe el circuito y no veo ninguna pista, o componente dañado.

¿Alguno sabe que podría estar sucediendo o que podría probar?

Quiero añadir ademas que cuando conecto el cargador a la red se produce un pequeño chispaso a si que intuyo que sera por la alta corriente que circula en ese primer instante del corto. Ademas estoy seguro que no es en el primerio ya que el fusible esta bien y no salta la termica de la instalacion

Muchas gracias,
Saludos.


----------



## emilio177

Foto de la placa por ambos lados


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

Siento que un tl431 no funciona no estoy seguro.


----------



## adriel99

Subo foto de ambos lados del circuito


----------



## emilio177

El U1  numero?  el oscilador principal
cuantos volr llega a su fuente/(del oscilador)


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

A mí me pasó que mordí el cable de mi cargador con las llantitas de mi silla, luego hizo corto.

Lo abri y vi resistencias voladas. Y el oscilador principal dañado.

Salía más caro arreglarlo que comprar uno nuevo.
Esta más lindo, el cable está nuevo, venía con su velcro para amarrarlo .


No es por desilusionar pero a veces es mejor comprar uno nuevo bque arreglar el viejo.


Mi consejo para revisar es checa que el cable del eliminador a la lap no esté trozado o que al doblarlo haga corto.

Revisa el valor de las resistencias SMD.
Suelen abrirse.
El mosfet debe estar bien por que entrega voltaje.

Revisa la etapa de retroalimentación puede el problema estar ahí.

Y revisa los diodos que no estén abiertos.


----------



## adriel99

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> A mí me pasó que mordí el cable de mi cargador con las llantitas de mi silla, luego hizo corto.
> 
> Lo abri y vi resistencias voladas. Y el oscilador principal dañado.
> 
> Salía más caro arreglarlo que comprar uno nuevo.
> Esta más lindo, el cable está nuevo, venía con su velcro para amarrarlo .
> 
> 
> No es por desilusionar pero a veces es mejor comprar uno nuevo bque arreglar el viejo.
> 
> 
> Mi consejo para revisar es checa que el cable del eliminador a la lap no esté trozado o que al doblarlo haga corto.
> 
> Revisa el valor de las resistencias SMD.
> Suelen abrirse.
> El mosfet debe estar bien por que entrega voltaje.
> 
> Revisa la etapa de retroalimentación puede el problema estar ahí.
> 
> Y revisa los diodos que no estén abiertos.


El cable de alimentación directamente lo desoldé de la placa para eliminar la variable corto-circuito pero aun así sigue sucediendo. Voy a chequear el resto de los componentes que mencionas.



emilio177 dijo:


> El U1  numero?  el oscilador principal
> cuantos volr llega a su fuente/(del oscilador)


Tendria que ver el datasheet del componente para saber el pinout. En la carcasa dice 41-b16 pero no encuentro nada relacionado


----------



## emilio177

adriel99 dijo:


> El cable de alimentación directamente lo desoldé de la placa para eliminar la variable corto-circuito pero aun así sigue sucediendo. Voy a chequear el resto de los componentes que mencionas.
> 
> 
> Tendria que ver el datasheet del componente para saber el pinout. En la carcasa dice 41-b16 pero no encuentro nada relacionado


Por favor.. puedes tomar una foto de la zona donde esta el u1  como de medio lado donde se aprecie las pistas.. para ver con cual es semejante


----------



## adriel99

emilio177 dijo:


> Por favor.. puedes tomar una foto de la zona donde esta el u1  como de medio lado donde se aprecie las pistas.. para ver con cual es semejante


Espero que estas fotos sirvan. Adjunto dos fotos mas en donde se ve un capacitor a la salida que parece medio dañado, no se que opinan ustedes. Además me fije y falta un capacitor en una zona pero no parece que se hay desoldado. Adjunto foto también.


----------



## J2C

.

Honestamente opino que en las primeras dos fotos paso un *elefante en un bazar* con el soldador.

Y creo que si ese mismo elefante va a usar el soldador con *U1* lo mejor es clavar un clavo en la pared del cuarto para así al final colgar el primer trofeo.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## DJ T3

Veo soldaduras frias...


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

Yo no creo en soldaduras frías.
Un capacitor dañado smd normalmente está en corto si no lo está no hace mucho efecto normalmente son de 0.1uf.


Una resistencia smd abierta se ve a simple vista como si la hubieran picado con un alfiler se les ve un agujerito.

Ahora el tl431 debe ser sot-23 que lo hace difícil de reparar si no se tiene buena herramienta.

Ahora como consejo te doy que compres otro cargador.
Estan muy lindos, nuevo, con garantía, con una correa de velcro para llevar a todos lados.

Brillosito .

Valen menos de $10 bidens.


----------



## emilio177

De r7 d2  sale la fuente.. mide volraje... no se aprecia las pistas por donde va... a que pin entra  ahi tambien mide..
Debes identificar gata... vcc.. gnd... feedk... limit currente
Ah.. me olvidaba... mide resistencia de la bobina que alimenta al oscilador


----------



## adriel99

emilio177 dijo:


> De r7 d2  sale la fuente.. mide volraje... no se aprecia las pistas por donde va... a que pin entra  ahi tambien mide..
> Debes identificar gata... vcc.. gnd... feedk... limit currente
> Ah.. me olvidaba... mide resistencia de la bobina que alimenta al oscilador


Medi en r2 y d7 y tengo 0 volts. Cuando mido continuidad en ambos pines me marca 0ohms


----------



## emilio177

adriel99 dijo:


> Medi en r2 y d7 y tengo 0 volts. Cuando mido continuidad en ambos pines me marca 0ohms


Pedi identificaras gate... etc..  pero no lo haces..... saca esas cosas blancas para ver las pistas... no puedo identificar las pistas... necesito verlas para identificar tu integrado...
Por favor una buena foto de esta zona


----------



## DJ T3

Estuve viendo, y parece ser que el "U1", es un doble transistor PNP, mas recisamente un "IMB16".
Segui mas o menos las pistas, y dá.
Si piensan en la marca en el PCB que es "Ux", y creen que es un integrado, miren qué dice el SOT-23 que estácerca del transistor de potencia... Exacto, "U2", y me juego que es un transistor


----------



## zxeth

Ayuda con símbolo desconocido de una fuente de PC
Buenas noches gente, estaba reparando una notebook y me topé con un símbolo que nunca vi en mi vida y no sólo eso. El texto que muestra el signo no lleva a nada en la búsqueda. El código es el de hc b45 3 2 kf -80 0 t 60. De paso les dejo subido el diagrama de la motherboard 6-71-C5500-D02-GP-C45-3


----------



## switchxxi

zxeth dijo:


> El código es el de hc b45 3 2 kf -80 0 t 60.



Tal vez si juntabas los numero en vez de buscarlos tal cual están en el datasheet hubieras tenido mas suerte 

HCB4532KF-800T60 from Tai-Tech

(en la pagina también encontraras el datasheet).

Es una bobina que forma, lo que me parece un filtro PI con los otros componentes para filtrar esa linea de alimentación.


----------



## zxeth

switchxxi dijo:


> Tal vez si juntabas los numero en vez de buscarlos tal cual están en el datasheet hubieras tenido mas suerte
> 
> HCB4532KF-800T60 from Tai-Tech
> 
> (en la pagina también encontraras el datasheet).
> 
> Es una bobina que forma, lo que me parece un filtro PI con los otros componentes para filtrar esa linea de alimentación.


Jajajajaja debo parecer un idiota, muchas muchas gracias, en serio


----------



## switchxxi

zxeth dijo:


> Jajajajaja debo parecer un idiota, muchas muchas gracias, en serio



Nah, es solo falta de practica en búsquedas. Muchas veces hay que eliminar de a poco letras y números para encontrar algún dataheet y luego de encontrarlo, leer que características le da esas letras para encontrar un reemplazo.


----------



## zxeth

Gracias, por otro lado, no consigo ese componente por ningún lado de los que conozco. Tenes la informacion de una casa grande de smd o algun reemplazo del mismo?. Sé que tiene que ser un componente parecido en cuanto a especificaciones pero no sé donde buscar esas especificaciones en componentes que se consigan por acá



switchxxi dijo:


> Nah, es solo falta de practica en búsquedas. Muchas veces hay que eliminar de a poco letras y números para encontrar algún dataheet y luego de encontrarlo, leer que características le da esas letras para encontrar un reemplazo.


----------



## switchxxi

zxeth dijo:


> Gracias, por otro lado, no consigo ese componente por ningún lado de los que conozco.



Ese componente no es mas que una bobina con núcleo de ferrita nada mas que en encapsulado SMD. En español las conozco como "cuentas de ferrita".

Habrá que buscar alguna similar, que aguante 6A, y de 80 Ohms a 100Mhz.


----------



## zxeth

switchxxi dijo:


> Ese componente no es mas que una bobina con núcleo de ferrita nada mas que en encapsulado SMD. En español las conozco como "cuentas de ferrita".
> 
> Habrá que buscar alguna similar, que aguante 6A, y de 80 Ohms a 100Mhz.


Si comprendo, el tema es que pido eso en las casas de componentes electrónicos y ninguno sabe decirme que reemplazo hay o parece que no tienen ganas de trabajar. De todas formas voy a seguir intentando con eso. gracias


----------



## switchxxi

Cika 

Lastima que es mayorista, tiene solo dos modelos y ninguno te sirve. Lo mismo pasa con Elemon, aunque este solo tiene 1 modelo, también de 3A.

Comprando desde afuera hay millones de opciones, pero si importar el componente no es una opción, quizá tratar de rescatar uno de una placa de PC o similar.

Perdido por perdido, un puente con alambre. .


----------



## zxeth

switchxxi dijo:


> Cika
> 
> Lastima que es mayorista, tiene solo dos modelos y ninguno te sirve. Lo mismo pasa con Elemon, aunque este solo tiene 1 modelo, también de 3A.
> 
> Comprando desde afuera hay millones de opciones, pero si importar el componente no es una opción, quizá tratar de rescatar uno de una placa de PC o similar.
> 
> Perdido por perdido, un puente con alambre. .


Es que averigüe por todos lados en serio, hasta llamé a tierra del fuego y está medio difícil. Estaba pensando en poner algunas en paralelo o fabricar un nucleo de ferrite yo, la del puente también fué una opción pensada pero no sé cuánto podrá sobrevivir la notebook así y es de un cliente


----------



## DOSMETROS

No tenés una de esas bolitas de ferrita , para pasarle por medio un alambrecito y soldarla ?

Que se yo , amolá un trocito de ferrita , dale una espira de alambre y probala . . .


----------



## J2C

.

Usar la famosa *VK200* con 3 espiras que es el máximo que le permitirá. Se consiguen en MeLi !!!.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

J2C dijo:


> .
> 
> Usar la famosa *VK200* con 3 espiras que es el máximo que le permitirá. Se consiguen en MeLi !!!.
> 
> 
> Saludos, JuanKa.-


Esas me las pidió hace poco un compi que se dedica a reparar radio y se las saqué de un modem router de los que tengo para desguace.


----------



## J2C

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Esas me las pidió hace poco un compi que se dedica a reparar radio y se las saqué de un modem router de los que tengo para desguace.



Correcto, tengo un par de Modem's/Router's de 18 años atrás que las tienen y por eso aun los acumulo.

.


----------



## KareDany

Un saludo colegas, tal vez sirva un núcleo de ferrita de la tarjeta de circuito impreso de un bombillo ahorrador.


----------



## zxeth

Gracias! Tengo ferritas de todo tipo, no hubo problema hasta el momento en el que intenté volver a cerrar la carcasa de la notebook y no hay lugar para esconder el filtro , creo que le voy a hacer el mismo filtro dentro de la fuente y puentear la ferrita de la notebook


----------



## KareDany

Hola zxeth, buscando más opciones, si tienes alguna caja decodificadora de TV Digital (Set Top Box) para recuperar componentes, te podés encontrar la ferrita que necesitas en el convertidor DC-DC de 1.2 Volts que alimenta el microprocesador.
​
​


----------



## Frambuesita

Hola, buenas tardes
queria saber que podria haber causado que explotara un fusible en el cargador de mi notebook y cuando lo reemplazo vuelve a explotar, que otro componente podria estar causando esto.
Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

Evidentemente algo está en corto , eso es sin conectar a la notebook , no ?


----------



## Frambuesita

Asi es, sin conectar a la notebook


----------



## Marcelo Bravo

Hola, estoy arreglando una pc notebook muy antigua. el problema de esta se encuentra en el plug del cargador. Este esta roto por dentro.

Para arreglarlo rompi la cubierta de goma del plug, corte la parte del alambre estropeado y pele el aisalnte para la nueva conexion.

El problema es que no se cual cable va en que parte del plug, no he experimentado previniendo el quemar el equipo.

Alguno de ustedes sabra como van estos cables? Lamentablemente el cargador es muy antiguo y su inscripcion esta en chino y español.

adjunto fotos


----------



## switchxxi

Muchas veces en el cuerpo de la laptop esta inscripto el símbolo con las conexiones.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Puede que buscar la infomación técnica (manual de servicio ) del ordenador sea lo más apropiado.


----------



## Scooter

Casi siempre va el positivo en el centro y el negativo en la periferia, lo malo es que si va al revés va a ser dolorosa la forma en la que te des cuenta, así que mejor mira como va antes de montar.
Como te han dicho mira en el equipo y/o en la documentación.


----------

